# Fragespiel...



## MissK (30. August 2008)

Würd mich freuen wenn einige mitmachen...
Ich stell jetzt ne Frage bsp.: wann hast du das letzte mal geduscht
oder wann hattest du deinen ersten Kuss,...
dann wird geantwortet und man stellt selbst ne Frage die wieder von 
mir oder anderen beantwortet wird...
wird bestimmt lustig!Ausserdem erfährt man dann etwas von den anderen...

Alsooo...
wann hast du das letzte mal Sport gemacht?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (24. September 2008)

Heute 

wann warst du zuletzt im kino?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2008)

Am Samstag. "Tropic Thunder"

Wann hast du das letzte mal Pizza gegessen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. September 2008)

Gestern Mittag.

Wann hast du deinen ersten PC gekauft?


----------



## Maik (24. September 2008)

Vor knapp elf Jahren.

Wann warst du das letzte mal beim Arzt?


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. September 2008)

Am 25. März 2004 *g*
Den allerersten zahlten noch meine Eltern und ich hab ihn also auch nicht gekauft.

Was machte das erste Programm, dass du geschrieben hast?

Edit: Da war ich zu langsam ...

Das letzte mal war ich gestern beim Arzt ...

Frage: s.o.


----------



## schokolily (24. September 2008)

Letzte Woche Donnerstag zur Tauchtauglichkeitsuntersuchung.

Wann warst du das letzte mal beim Chinesen?


Auch zu langsam. Damn!


----------



## Maik (24. September 2008)

@schokolily: der Arztbesuch ist schon abgehakt


----------



## schokolily (24. September 2008)

Ach ehrlich!


----------



## vfl_freak (24. September 2008)

Damit ist dann wohl der "Chinese" noch aktuell, oder 
Das war bei mir vor gut 2 1/2 Jahren mit einem Kumpel in Flensburg ;-)


EDIT: ach nee, immer noch das erste Programm ...
Vermutlich mal ein "Hello World" 


Wann hattest Du das letzte Mal MEHR als 3 Wochen Urlaub ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Was machte das erste Programm, dass du geschrieben hast?



Theoretisch wäre das aktuell.

edit: Ah darauf kann ich antworten. Wenn du nur Urlaub meinst, dann: noch nie. Wenn du Ferien mit einbeziehst, dann vor einem Jahr und einem Monat.

Was hast du das letzte Mal irgendwas geraucht (Zigarette, Pfeife, whatever)

edit2: Ich hätte auch auf das Programmierding antworten können (fällt mir gerade so ein), wir hatten in der Schule ja mal VB. Da wars ein Additionstaschenrechner .


----------



## vfl_freak (24. September 2008)

naja, wie ich schon schrieb - es gab (vermutlich) "Hello world" oder auch "Hallo Welt" aus ! 

Wann hattest Du denn nun das letzte Mal MEHR als 3 Wochen Urlaub ?

EDIT: ok, abhaken - hast sich überschnitten .....
Geraucht? vor einer halben Stunde etwa (Zigarette) und geh' jetzt auch wieder eine rauchen 

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. September 2008)

Sommerferien .... das Datum kann jeder selbst nachschaun 

Wie hieß das letzte Buch, das Du gelesen hast?


----------



## Boostergermany (24. September 2008)

harry potter 7

und wann hast du das letzte mal eine Simpsons folge gesehen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. September 2008)

Gerade eben xD

Wann hattest du dein bestes (Schul-) Zeugnis?


----------



## Maik (24. September 2008)

Zu meiner Abschlußprüfung als Bauzeichner / Hochbau (Durchschnitt 1.3).

In welchem Jahr  bist du eingeschult worden?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (24. September 2008)

1978

Wieviele Knochen hast Du Dir in Deinem Leben schon gebrochen?


----------



## Maik (24. September 2008)

ouch 

Drei (auf einmal): Mittelfußknochen (rechts), Obersprunggelenk (links), 6. Lendenwirbel 

Was ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. September 2008)

Grün... und schwarz xD

Was ist dein Lieblingslied?


----------



## Maik (24. September 2008)

Hm..., schwere Frage, da ich mehrere je nach Stimmung hab.

"Landscapes" (Artist: üNN, Album: Silence)

Auf welchem Live-Konzert hast du zuletzt abgefeiert?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2008)

Das war auf dem Pressure....Verdammt ist das lange her! Ich muss unbedingt mal wieder...

Wo warst du das letzte mal in Urlaub?


----------



## Boostergermany (24. September 2008)

italien vor 7 wochen

wann hast du des letzte den beruf gewechselt?


----------



## Maik (24. September 2008)

Vor 12 Jahren: vom Bau- und Möbelschreiner zum Bauzeichner.

Wann schliesst du voraussichtlich deine Ausbildung ab?


----------



## schutzgeist (24. September 2008)

Boostergermany hat gesagt.:


> wann hast du des letzte den beruf gewechselt?



Was du wolle? :suspekt:

Bis jetzt noch nicht.. bin grad erst mit der Ausbildung fertig geworden 

Edit: zu langsam...

Bin seit Mitte Juli fertig 

Edit 2: Frage vergessen.. wo hab ich heut nur wieder meinen Kopf..

Was war die letzte CD (richtige mit Booklet, uws. , keine mp3 Alben ) die du dir gekauft hast?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2008)

Eine EP von Face Away, einer Beatdown Hardcore Band, die sich mittlerweile schon aufgelöst hat.

Was war dein letzter Post auf tutorials.de?


----------



## schutzgeist (24. September 2008)

Der zwei über diesem 

Wann musst du morgen früh aufstehen?


----------



## vfl_freak (25. September 2008)

genau wie heute um 5:45 Uhr :-( 

Welche neue Programmiersprache möchtest  Du endlich mal lernen?  ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2008)

Tja, hier muss man ja nur antworten . 

Ich möchte keine Programmiersprache lernen. Das einzige was ich gerne können würde, wäre ActionScript aber das ist ja keine.

Wann warst du das letzte mal bei deiner Mama essen?


----------



## Leroux (25. September 2008)

vor 3 Monaten xD

Was machst du am Wochenende ?


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Am Freitag zum Eishockey Freiburg gegen Bremerhafen

Wann war deine letzte Tetanus-Impfung?


----------



## vfl_freak (25. September 2008)

Damals - kurz nach'm Krieg  

Gehst Du auch morgen zum Fußballspiel VfL Osnabrück vs. TuS Koblenz ?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2008)

Nein... Das wäre ja schon fast ein Wunder gewesen, wenn sich da jemand gefunden hätte bei einer solch speziellen Frage.

Magst du Kaffee schwarz?


----------



## Maik (25. September 2008)

Nur mit Zucker.

Freust du dich doch schon auf die kommende Wintersaison (Snowboarden, Skifahren, Langlauf, Schlittenfahren)?


----------



## vfl_freak (25. September 2008)

NEIN  - ich hasse den Winter und Wintersport ... 

Zu welchem Fußballbundesligaspiel gehst Du denn am Wochenende


----------



## Maik (25. September 2008)

Zu keinem.

Liebst du ausgiebige Spaziergänge im Wald?


----------



## vfl_freak (25. September 2008)

Nein - ich geh' lieber zum Fußball 

Wieviel Stunden Sport treibst Du pro Woche


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2008)

Gute Frage, das ist leicht unregelmäßig. Ich würde mal schätzen: ca. 5 Stunden.

Was für Sportarten treibst du?


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Ich betreibe die Sportart REM.

REM=Rapid Eye Movement (=Tiefschlaf!) ^^

Was ist dein Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## Maik (25. September 2008)

Die "Matrix"-Triologie, wenngleich ich vom ersten Teil am meisten beeindruckt war, und tagsdrauf gleich nochmal ins Kino bin 

Spielst du gerne Schach?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2008)

Eigentlich schon aber ich bin sehr schlecht . Ich spiel wenn dann immer gegen Leute die da genauso wenig wie ich vorausdenken.

Hast du Probleme mit krassen Humor?


----------



## Alleno (25. September 2008)

Kommt drauf an, aber so Sprüche wie: "Nimm die Finger aus der Fraue" während ich grade mit meinem damaligem Freund telefonierte, fand ich dann doch etwas daneben ....jetzt kann ich drüber schmunzeln, damals nicht 


Wer von euch macht selber Musik?


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Ich hab mal Schlagzeug gespielt, aber das ist 20 Jahre her.

Ich habe in den letzten 12-14 Jahren immer wieder mal Live-Bands (Rock/Metal) abgemischt. Reizt mich einfach mehr. Die Band-Mitglieder müssen nur ihre Songs richtig spielen, wenns sch***se klingt bin ich es gewesen ^^ Da is mehr Adrenalin im Spiel.

Hattest/Hast du nen C64?


----------



## Leroux (25. September 2008)

Jein hab mir zu späteren Zeit (2005) einen geholt 
Kommst du aus der Pfalz ?


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Ich ä Pällzzer? NO WAY ^^

Bin ne Promenadenmischung. Ich bin kroatischer Abstammung (und nach wie vor kroatischer Staatsbürger, Ein Kind der Gastarbeiter-Generation ), bin aber gebürtiger Badener.

S'gibt hald badische un' unsymbadische, gell?
Über Baden lacht die Sonne, über Schwaben der Rest der Welt. *evilgrin*

Warst du schonmal live bei nem Fussball-WM/EM-Spiel?


----------



## Boostergermany (25. September 2008)

nein noch nie....schade eigentlich

wie oft hast du dir schonmal was gebrochen?


----------



## Leroux (25. September 2008)

Nein Fußball Interessiert mich nicht !


//EDIT Mist einer schneller 
Noch nie nur die Kapsel am FInger oft gerissen

In Welcher Branche arbeitest du ?


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

gelernter Grosshandelskaufmann. Bin Logistiker, Lokaler Admin und allgemeines Genie ^^ einer Niederlassung eines Grosshandels/Industrie-Zulieferers für Schrauben, Muttern, Verbindungselemente halt.

Was war deine erste Fremdsprache? (Meine war, ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht: BASIC auf dem C64)


----------



## Dorschty (25. September 2008)

Also meine war Englisch! ^^

Was machst du heute nach Feierabend?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Heute nichts besonderes... Ausruhen..
Aber morgen Geburtstag von nem Kollegen 

Welche Note hattest du immer in Latein?


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Da war ich auf ne 4 abonniert.

Hab den Ablativ gehasst wie die Pest.
Hab aber trotzdem das grosse Latrinum,..ähh Laternum (oder wie das heisst) ^^

Bist du verheiratet?


----------



## vfl_freak (25. September 2008)

Sehe ich etwas so gestresst aus  

Bei wem (und wo) regnet es heute ?

gruß
Klaus


----------



## schutzgeist (25. September 2008)

Hier in Rottweil nieselt es schon den ganzen Tag.. Total drübe draußen..

Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## Zvoni (25. September 2008)

Jack Daniel's Coke on the Rocks

Was ist dein Leib- und Magengericht?


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. September 2008)

Labskaus aber ohne rote Bete 

Warum hast du dich bei tutorials.de angemeldet?


----------



## general_failure (25. September 2008)

Weil ich Hilfe zu Cinema 4D brauchte  Hab sie auch bekommen.

Was siehst du wenn dud ich um 180° vom Pc wegdrehst?^^

mfg
GF


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Fenster und Sofa 
Welches Wasser trinkst du am liebsten?


----------



## Zvoni (26. September 2008)

Ich trinke nix, worin Fische vögeln! ^^

Bier oder Wein?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (26. September 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Bier oder Wein?



In der Reihenfolge. 

Was machst Du am anstehenden langen Wochenende (3.Oktober)?


----------



## vfl_freak (26. September 2008)

GENAU - in der Reihenfolge 

Wer kann von wo heute morgen Nebel mit Sichtweiten UNTER 50 m melden 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## vfl_freak (26. September 2008)

oops - Zeitgleich .....

Also - über den 3. Oktober bekomme ich Besuch von einem Kumpel aus Schleswig - zu einem "Männer-Wochenende" 

==> und was ist nun mit dem Nebel ?


----------



## Zvoni (26. September 2008)

.oO(3 Minuten sind bei dir zeitgleich?!) 

EDIT: Upps, war doch zeitgleich ^^
Kein Wunder, is ja noch mitten in der Nacht.....


----------



## vfl_freak (26. September 2008)

@Zvoni:

moin,
na, dann muss der Nebel bei Dir ja SEHR stark sein  ... und Du hast meine Frage beantwortet 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Zvoni (26. September 2008)

Näää, ich hab stahlblauen Himmel hier im Südwesten (Sitz im T-Shirt am Arbeitsplatz)


----------



## schutzgeist (26. September 2008)

Frage? :suspekt:


----------



## Zvoni (26. September 2008)

Upps ^^
Musste abbrechen (Cheffe kam rein)

Was magste mehr? Live-Musik oder aus der Konserve?


----------



## vfl_freak (26. September 2008)

ich mag beides: Live-Musik UND Essen aus der Konserve (bspw. Linsen) 

Wer ist denn nun Wintersport-Fan - und vor allem: WARUM ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dorschty (26. September 2008)

Anscheinend keine Wintersport-Fans hier! Bin auch keiner!

Was steht am Wochenende so an?


----------



## Zvoni (26. September 2008)

Heute Abend Eishockey ^^ - Rest vom WE an der Matratze horchen und ein wenig am PC zoggen.

Wann musst du morgens zur Arbeit raus?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Zur Arbeit gar nicht, aber mein Bus fährt morgens um 7, muss also gegen 6 aufstehen.
Was schaut ihr am liebsten im TV?


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. September 2008)

Dr. House

Magst du auch xkcd.com?


----------



## schutzgeist (27. September 2008)

Kannt ich bis jetzt garnicht..

Was ist dein Geheimrezept gegen einen richtig fiesen Kater?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (27. September 2008)

Eimer Kaffee rein und dann 20 Kilometer locker radfahren. 

Was ist Dein bevorzugtes Getränk, um am nächsten Tag einen Grund für eine 20km-Radtour zu haben?


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Tja, einen Eimer voll Endorphine  - ich mach mal weiter bevor das hier stehen bleibt.

Welches ist dein Lieblingszitat?


----------



## hammet (29. September 2008)

"Du stirbst, wie du geboren wurdest, mit einem Schrei."


Wie sieht für dich das perfekte Frühstück aus?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Genau auf meine Bedürfnisse angepasst. Wenn ich viel Hunger hab, ess ich gern das volle Programm (nur am WE): Rührei, Bacon, Bratwürste (Nürnberger), Toast, Kaffee, O-Saft.  Sonst entweder Müsli oder Toast mit Nutella, Marmelade (am besten mit Käse)...

Was für ein Getränk schmeckt dir überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Sambuca! Und nein, nicht wegen schlechter Erfahrungen, sonder einfach weil sich mir alle Haare am Arm aufstellen, wenn ich das Zeug nur nippen muss.

Welches Gewürz ist für dich unabdingbar?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. September 2008)

Knoblauch! 
Worauf gehört deiner Meinung nach dieses Gewürz?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Auf Baguette.

Sambuca ist auch total eklig, das stimmt. 





> Es muss ja nicht schmecken, soll ja nur blöd machen.



Was hast du gemacht bevor du hier postest?


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. September 2008)

Deinen Post gelesen o_o

Welches PC-Spiel wirst du dir in naher Zukunft zulegen?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Warhammer Online. Muss mal wieder süchtig werden.

Wieviele Monitore/Bildschirme besitzt du (Besitz, nicht unbedingt Nutzung)?


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Nur einen ^^


Wie viel Sport machst du?


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. September 2008)

Nicht mehr als nötig. Atm Volleyball im Schulsport.

Hast du diese Frage mit Nein beantwortet?

Bist du froh, dass ich diese Frage nicht so gestellt hab? *g*


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. September 2008)

Ja xD
Wenn ich dich frage, ob du mit mir Se* haben willst, wäre die Antwort auf die Frage die gleiche, wie auf diese?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Vielleicht .

Hast du ein Haustier?


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Yo, Katzen, gerade sogar mit Nachwuchs ^^

Darfst du bei der Arbeit Musik hören?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Darf ich. Im Moment lass ich das lastfm Radio laufen. Mit dem Tag "beatdown".

Magst du Trashfilme?


----------



## Zvoni (30. September 2008)

Nein.

Hast du nen Anzug mit Krawatte im Kleiderschrank?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Aber Hallo. Passt mir leider nichtmehr ganz, aber ich hab schonwieder passende Anzugshose und Hemd.

Hast du Frühstuück gemacht?


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Ja, aber scheinbar zu wenig -.-

Fühlst du dich ausgeschlafen?


----------



## Zvoni (30. September 2008)

Nie! ^^

Wann warst du das letzte Mal richtig krank?


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. September 2008)

Richtig krank? Mit 8 hatte ich mal Scharlach.

Bist du auch ab und zu nicht richtig krank?


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Hier! So alle 2 Jahre was richtiges.

Bist du gerade krank?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Nö. Nur ein bißchen kaputt...

Hast du Bier zuhause?


----------



## Zvoni (30. September 2008)

Was'n das für ne doofe Frage? ^^
Kloar honni Bia dohem

Pizza oder Spaghetti?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Jetzt kommt eine Antwort die ich bei solchen Fragen liebe:

Ja.

Hast du eine Bahncard?


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

PizzaPasta 
Spagetti

Burger oder Pommes?

EDIT: hmm, Ex1tus war schneller, aber die Antwort nur halb richtig. Was zählt denn jetzt?


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. September 2008)

Du kannst doch gar nicht festlegen ob seine Antwort richtig ist ... er mag halt beides. Ich übrigens auch. Außerdem besitze ich keine Bahncard.

Kennst du das Spiel Drakensang?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. September 2008)

Was kenn ich?

Hast Du bereits 3 Buecher (Fachbuecher eingeschlossen) mit jeweils mehr als 1000 Seiten gelesen? (Der Herr der Ringe und auch Der dunkle Turm duerfen hierbei gern als ein Buch gezaehlt werden, da unabhaengig voneinander sinnfrei).


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Bestimmt . Ich könnte jetzt aus dem Kopf keines aufzählen, aber was ich schon für fette Fantasyschinken gelesen habe....

@ Matze: Hier gehts ja nicht darum das etwas richtig ist oder so. Sonst wäre es ja das gleiche wie "Der Typ unter mir"...

Was hast du im Moment für ein Kleidungsstück an den Beinen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. September 2008)

Boxershorts und ne Jeans.
Findest du Galileo auch so niveaulos?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. September 2008)

Och ich finds teilweise ganz in Ordnung  Nur Galileo Mystery is ein bissle komisch 
Man siehe:   http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6lsXoKtsSZ8

Was war der letzte Film, den ihr euch daheim angeschaut habt?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Abserviert.

Was war der letzte Film bei dem du lachen musstest?


----------



## AlexSchur (30. September 2008)

Transformers.

Hast du Bauchschmerzen vor zuviel Essen?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. September 2008)

Nein, immer erst danach.

Hast Du es bis jetzt geschafft, im Supermarkt am Weihnachtsgebäck vorbeizulaufen (natürlich, ohne etwas davon mitzunehmen)?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Ich mag Lebkuchen .

Magst du Lebkuchen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. September 2008)

Ja, is lecker. Gibt's hier drueben aber nicht. :-(

Hast Du schonmal einen Film ausgemacht weil er Dir zu gruselig oder brutal war? (Ob der Film einfach nur schlecht oder dumm war interessiert jetzt mal nicht...)


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. September 2008)

Jo.. einmal...

Schonmal einen Film angesehen, weil er soooo extrem schlecht ist?


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. September 2008)

Nein -> kein Masochist.

Wie lautete euer damaliges Abimotto?


----------



## schutzgeist (30. September 2008)

Ich hab garkein Abi *hust*
Und das von der Realschule ist nicht erwähnenswert.. es war so dämlich, dass ichs mir nicht mal gemerkt hab 

Was gabs zum Abendessen?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Oh, noch garnichts, bis auf ein Stück Kuchen. Jetzt wo ich da lese packt mich der Hunger....

Wieoft hast du schon Urlaub im Ausland gemacht?


----------



## schutzgeist (30. September 2008)

puh.. urlaubsmäßig hab ich echt Nachholbedarf.. zählen Klassenfahrten auch? 

Wenn ja komm ich auf England, Italien und Frankreich..

Gibts was, dass du schon wochenlang vor dir herschiebst, weil du einfach keine Lust dazu hast?


----------



## Rena Hermann (1. Oktober 2008)

schutzgeist hat gesagt.:


> Gibts was, dass du schon wochenlang vor dir herschiebst, weil du einfach keine Lust dazu hast?


Jupp ... mein altes Auto irgendwo unterzubringen und mittlerweile tritt mir die Versicherung des neuen kräftig auf die Zehen wegen Zweitfahrzeug und Probleme mit Übernahme des SF-Rabatts oder so..
Kaufen will es anscheinend keiner mehr aber für die Schrottpresse, zu der ich es längst hätte bringen sollen, haben wir in den letzten 15 Jahren zu viel miteinander erlebt. Das brachte ich bisher nicht übers Herz. 
Würde es gerne in guten Händen sehen. Hat einer Interesse? Ein Bastler oder so? Siehe http://www.shockfusion.de/nixe

Zur nächsten Frage: Um welche Uhrzeit wirst du so üblicherweise müde und solltest eigentlich schlafen gehen? Und wenn die "Müdigkeitsgrenze" überschritten wird, wird's dann auch "endlos" und du musst es am nächsten Morgen büßen?

Gruß
Rena


----------



## schutzgeist (1. Oktober 2008)

Zu spät  .. wie man an der Uhrzeit nur wieder unschwer erkennen kann..
Morgens komm ich dann meistens nur schwer raus, egal wie viel ich geschlafen hab ^^

Meist gegen 12 oder 1... Dafür knack ich dann Freitagabend wenn ich nix vor hab meist schon um 9 oder 10 aufm Sofa weg 

Und morgen darf ich auch noch 15 min früher los, weil auf dem Weg zur Arbeit seit gestern eine tolle Baustelle mit Ampel ist.. stand da heut morgen schon 15 min und hatte 3 oder 4 Rotphasen bis es mal weiter ging.. 

Frage: Wie lang schläfst du für gwöhnlich am Wochenende, bzw. wenn du frei/Urlaub hast?


----------



## Zvoni (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich versuche bis min. 10 Uhr morgens zu pennen, aber meine biologische Uhr meckert meist dagegen, und weckt mich um halb 7.

Hast du schon mal ein Buch in einer Sprache ausser Deutsch gelesen?


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Oktober 2008)

jau, Hemingsways "The old man and the sea" - liest sich relativ locker im Original ...

Frage: wer durfte denn *heute* bis 10 Uhr ausschlafen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Oktober 2008)

Hier! Hier!
Denn heute ist bei uns irgendein Feiertag. China-Day oder sowas. Keine Ahnung. Hauptsache nicht arbeiten. 

Hast Du Dir schon die Zaehne geputzt?


----------



## schutzgeist (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja  Hab seit dem Wochenende sogar endlich eine elektr. Zahnbürste 

Was hast du fürs lange Wochenende geplant?


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Oktober 2008)

Gammeln, Kino, bisschen Mathematik ... vllt bau ich auch endlich mein tolles Bücherregal, räume auf und finde eine von meinen 4 Gothic 2 Gold Editionen ... das Spiel will ich seit Jahren endlich mal spielen und jetzt find ich es nicht -.-

Bist du handwerklich begabt?


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Oktober 2008)

Um Gottes Willen - NEIN - und, bevor einer fragt, JA, ich hasse Gartenarbeit 

Wer besitzt und nutzt privat mehr als einen PC - und wofür ?

gruß
Klaus


----------



## Zvoni (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich! Bei mir sieht's manchmal aus wie auf einem Borg-Raumschiff.
1 Kiste Win2K SP4 (Zocken + programmieren), die andere Linux-Fedora/RedHat zwecks MySQL-Server.
Hab noch ne Kiste rumstehen, auf der ich manchmal dann exotische Sachen mache (mal ein paar andere Betriebssysteme installieren usw.)

Was für nen Monitor hast du? Ich habe 19" Flat


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir sieht's manchmal aus wie auf einem Borg-Raumschiff



Haha ^^
Gute Aussage XD

(Übrigens heist das Borg Kubus )

Ich hab nen 17" Röhre...

Was hast du heute zu Mittag gegessen?


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Auf der Arbeit einen 22" Widescreen und daheim einen 19". Beides TFT. Wenn ich aber meinen neuen Schreibtisch hab, werde ich mir daheim noch einen 19" holen.

edit: Verdammt. Mittagessenseinnahme: 12:10 Uhr bis 12: 30 Uhr. edit2: Nichtmal lesen kann ich . Toast mit Wurst die ich geschenkt bekommen hab und Kuchen den ich auch geschenkt bekommen hab. Das Zeug muss weg ^^.

Hast du auch lauter Post Its an deinem Bildschirm?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Nö ;D Die liegen alle aufm Tisch verteilt Oo
Was steht auf deinen Post-Its?


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> edit: Verdammt. Mittagessenseinnahme: 12:10 Uhr bis 12: 30 Uhr.


Nicht wann, was


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Oktober 2008)

Leider nur 'nen 17" - und an dem nagt der Zahn der Zeit ...
Plane eh' zum Jahresende den Kauf einen neuen PCs - und dann mit 19" oder sogar 22"!
------------------
EDIT:   Oops - da war ich ja noch am Ende der letzen Seite - einfach vergessen das Ganze


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Oktober 2008)

Auf meinem einzigen Post-it den ich atm hier am Moni hab steht was ich auf die Etiketten schreiben soll, die ich meinem Vater irgendwann noch drucken soll. Und auf einem an der Wand stand der Zahnarzttermin vor 2 Monaten. Den hab ich eben entsorgt xD

Was für Musik hörst du gerne?


----------



## Zvoni (2. Oktober 2008)

Rock und Heavy Metal.
Die neue Motörhead wird bei mir den Speicherchip im Handy demnächst durchscheuern, wie oft die rauf und runter läuft. ^^

Darf man zu dir "Guten Morgen" sagen, bevor  du morgens deine Tasse Kaffee getrunken hast?
(Bei mir nicht :suspekt


----------



## Dorschty (2. Oktober 2008)

Definitiv, da ich keinen Kaffee trinke! ^^

Hast du heute vor 15 Uhr Feierabend?


----------



## pecxen (2. Oktober 2008)

Nein, wird wohl 16:30 werden  Was machst du morgen an deinem freien Tag?


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Gucken, wo ich Abends Party machen kann 

Freust du dich auf heute Abend? Und warum ja/nein?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja. Ein Kumpel von mir feiert Geburtstag.

Magst du Kekse? ^^


----------



## schokolily (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja, am liebsten mit Zartbitter-Schokoladenüberzug Mhhhh!


Wann warst du das letzte mal beim Friseur?


----------



## Zvoni (2. Oktober 2008)

am 12. August 2008 - 2 Tage nach dem Iron Maiden-Konzert - Runter mit der Matte (von Schulterlang auf 1 mm ^^)

Welche Partei wählst du?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Kommt darauf an . Aber nix extremes. Mehr verrat ich nicht.

Hast du das GG daheim?


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja ... kost ja nu nix 

Bist du auch müde?


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Heute mal nicht.

(Was ist ein GG?)

Findest du auch, dass die Zeit heute so schleicht?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Ein bisschen... Eben erst aus dem Bett.
Kaffee, Tee oder Wasser?
Uah der mächtige Nesk war schneller!
Nö finde ich nicht.
Also: Kaffee, Tee oder Wasser?


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Ha, da war ich schneller ;-]
Wasser und Tee.

(Siehe meine Frage 2 Posts weiter oben )


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Wasser.

GG=Grundgesetz

Was würdest du jetzt gerne machen?


----------



## Zvoni (2. Oktober 2008)

Die heisse Schnecke, die immer morgens bei mir im Zug sitzt, vernaschen ^^

Baguette oder Bauernbrot?


----------



## schokolily (2. Oktober 2008)

Bauernbrot!


Was ist deine Lieblingsserie?


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Oktober 2008)

Boston Legal !!  Einfach genial

Welche TV-Serie schaust Du denn gar nicht ?


----------



## Zvoni (2. Oktober 2008)

Lindenstrasse, Marienhof, Cobra11, Simpsons, Futurama ...... <FügeSoZiemlichAlleDeutschenSerienHierEin>

Sorry, aber ich kann deutsche Serien nicht abhaben!

Welche Programmiersprache beherrschst du?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Keine.

Kannst du aus dem Kopf sagen wofür CMYK steht?


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Oktober 2008)

C, C++, ein bißchen Java, etwa VBasis, Modula-2 und div. Pascals :suspekt:

Wer kennt denn KEINE Programmiersprache


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Oktober 2008)

Toll   Die Frage schon vor dem Stellen beantwortet 

CMYK steht irgendwie für ein Farbmodell:

Cyan|Magenta|Yellow und ..... Kackbraun ?


----------



## schokolily (2. Oktober 2008)

K steht für Key von key plate, an der alle anderen farbig druckenden Platten ausgerichtet werden.


Wann hast du Geburtstag und was war bisher dein schönstes Geschenk?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Richtig. K steht für Key. Das ist schwarz. Theoretisch müsste ja C, M und Y zusammen Schwarz ergeben, es entsteht dann aber eher ein dunkles Graubraun....Deine Frage?

edit: Geburtstag hab ich jedes Jahr einmal (haha, ok ich zahl schon in die Kalauerkasse). Schönstens Geschenk war diese Jahr als mir jemand sein Herz schenkte .

Was für eine Farbe haben die meisten deiner Klamotten?


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Oktober 2008)

Keine ... Blaue Jeans .. schwarz zähltn nicht als Farbe xD

Bei CMYK steht das K für Blac*k* da das B schon für Blau vergeben ist.

Trennst du deinen Müll?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Überwiegend schon. Aber wenn ich mal alles am Aufräumen bin und da was mehr zusammen kommt hab ich manchmal einfach keine Lust Oo

ARD oder MTV? ^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Oktober 2008)

Weder noch ...

Kekse oder Kuchen?


----------



## Alleno (3. Oktober 2008)

finde beides nicht so prickelnd....

Discos oder Kneipen?


----------



## schutzgeist (3. Oktober 2008)

Kneipe 

Ist dir grad auch so kalt? :suspekt:


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (3. Oktober 2008)

Nur meine Hände... Die sind nachm Zocken immer kalt Oo
Youtube oder Myvideo?


----------



## Chumper (4. Oktober 2008)

Wenn überhaupt, dann Youtube.com

Deine Lieblingsjahreszeit und warum?


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Oktober 2008)

Die kalte Jahreszeit ... frische Luft, keine unerträglichen Temperaturen und morgends keine nervenden Vögel.

Warum bin ich um die Zeit noch wach? >.<


----------



## general_failure (4. Oktober 2008)

Weil du zu faul zum Schlafengehen bist 

Was für Musik macht Daft Punk ,und was ham sie früher gemacht?

mfg
GF


----------



## c4dazubi08 (4. Oktober 2008)

da musse mal im netz nachsehen mein lieber


----------



## Zvoni (6. Oktober 2008)

Der Name "Daft Punk" sagt doch schon alles ^^

McDonalds oder Burger King?


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

McDonalds für die Großen und BurgerKing für die 1€, bzw 0,99€ Burger (schon allein aus Proteste gegen die Preiserhöhungen des Chicken Burgers )

Sushi oder gebratene Nudeln (Asiatische Art)?


----------



## Zvoni (6. Oktober 2008)

Gebratene Nudeln!
Ich erinner mich als ich noch als Barkeeper gearbeitet habe, und wir da nen Thai-Abend inkl. thail. Küche hatten.

Ich erinner mich nur noch, dass ich nach der zweiten Gabel das Handtuch herausholen musste ^^

Wenn beides dasselbe kostet, lecker Cocktail oder dein Standard-Gift?


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Gebratene Nudeln!
> Ich erinner mich als ich noch als Barkeeper gearbeitet habe, und wir da nen Thai-Abend inkl. thail. Küche hatten.
> 
> Ich erinner mich nur noch, dass ich nach der zweiten Gabel das Handtuch herausholen musste ^^
> ...



Gabel? Das ist man beides mit Stäbchen 

Cocktail natürlich!

Kannst du mit Stäbchen essen?


----------



## schokolily (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber noch lange nicht perfekt!


Dr.House oder Grey´s Anatomy?


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Dr. House, keine Frage.

Family Guy oder Amarican Dad?


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Oktober 2008)

Beides nicht ...

Boston Legal oder Boston Legal?


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Oktober 2008)

öhn.. ich nehm mal Boston Legal.. auch wenn ich die Serie nicht wirklich kenn 

einzelnes Konzert oder Festival?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Bekommst sogar beides:
Ärzte statt Böller, Rheinkultur

Photoshop oder Gimp?


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Oktober 2008)

Gimp

Windows oder Linux?


----------



## schutzgeist (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag jetzt mal Windows.. hab mich mit Linux noch nie groß auseinander gesetzt 

Socken zum schlafen an oder aus?


----------



## Zvoni (7. Oktober 2008)

Definitiv aus! Sonst erstick ich ja vollends unter der Bettdecke ^^

Da wir gerade beim schlafen sind.....

Pyjama/Nachthemd oder nackisch?


----------



## schutzgeist (7. Oktober 2008)

Schlüpper und irgend en T-Shirt von Freund 

Frühaufsteher oder Langschläfer?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2008)

Definitiv Langschläfer!

DVD oder BluRay?


----------



## schutzgeist (7. Oktober 2008)

Bis jetzt noch DVD..

Buch oder Hörbuch?


----------



## Freak (7. Oktober 2008)

Buch, das ist doch nochmal ganz was anderes.

Spanisch oder Französisch?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Oktober 2008)

Französisch.

ITunes ,Mediaplayer, Winamp oder VLC?


----------



## Freak (7. Oktober 2008)

Mediaplayer, weil schon da.


Internet Explorer oder Google Chrome? 
(Firefox & Co. gelten nicht.)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Oktober 2008)

Keins von beidem 

Maus oder Grafiktablet?


----------



## schutzgeist (7. Oktober 2008)

Beides vorhanden.. auch wenn das GT schon ne ordentliche Staubschicht hat..

Notebook oder Netbook?


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Oktober 2008)

Maus da aufgrund von Telentmangel ein Grafiktablett an mich verschwendet wäre xD

Bist du atm krank?


----------



## Freak (7. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder zwei Fragen gleichzeitig...

Notebook und trotzdem nicht krank.


Wie viele E-mail-Adressen hast du?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Oktober 2008)

Müsste ich nachzählen... Grob geschätzt so zwischn 8 und 10.
Mit wie vielen Fernbedienungen bewältigst du deinen Fernseher und alles, was dazu gehört?


----------



## schutzgeist (7. Oktober 2008)

3. TV, DVD Player und Videorekorder 

Hast du schonmal einen Pokal gewonnen? Wenn ja, für was?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Oktober 2008)

Ne keinen Pokal -.-  Diverse Medallien und Urkunden x)

Aldi oder Lidl?^^


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Oktober 2008)

Lidl... liegt besser aufm Heimweg 

Cola oder Pepsi?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Ähm? "Cola oder Pepsi"? Was ist das für eine Frage. Ich mein jetzt nicht, weil die Antwort nur "Coca Cola" sein darf, sondern weil Pepsi ja auch Cola ist. Besser wäre also "Coke oder Pepsi"

Aber ok.. Coke! 

(oder Jolt wäre mal interessant, gibts das hier vielleicht irgendwo?)


Um in einer ähnlichen Kategorie zu bleiben:

Mac Donalds oder Burger King? *g*

Edit: Jap. Gibt Jolt Cola Deutschland.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2008)

Burger King. Da wird man für weniger Geld satt. Bei McDonalds könnte ich ewig essen....Und kommt mir das nur so vor, oder werden die Burger beim "M" immer kleiner Ich hatte letzhin mal wieder einen BigMäc und der hat mich nicht mal ansatzweise gesättigt. Der war in ein paar Bissen weg....Naja.

Pommes oder Westernkartoffeln?

edit: Jawoll, erster! Wuhuuuu!


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage war glaub schon dran.. Mäc 

_Edit: Überschnitten.. Pommes.. Westernkartoffeln sind bäh :x_

Nochmal zurück zur Cola:
Kennst du Fritz Cola?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Am liebsten Subway oder der Dönermann... Aber von den beiden eher Mäcces.
Fernseher oder Beamer? (wenn da schon der Bemaer rechts ist bei Events Oo)

Mist... Ja kenn ich. Frage bleibt erhalten^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Oktober 2008)

Fernseher ... für mehr hats noch nicht gereicht obwohl man das in meinem Zimmer richtig cool aufstellen könnte.

Bananen frisch oder aus Gelee mit Schokolade?


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Frisch!

Kinderrigel oder Ü-Ei?


----------



## Zvoni (8. Oktober 2008)

Ü-Ei! Eine Überraschung, was zum spielen, und ja, auch Schokolade ^^

Zum Neben-Thema Coke: Kennt einer von euch Afri-Cola oder Turk-Cola?

Hier jetzt aber die reguläre Frage:
Auto oder Fahrrad?


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Entfernungsabhängig, aber wenn möglich Fahrrad.

Africola wurde doch sogar zeitweise im TV beworben. Aber von Turk Cola hab ich noch nie etwas gehört.

Salzig oder süß?


----------



## Freak (8. Oktober 2008)

Besser sich das Leben versüßen, als die Suppe versalzen lassen.


Rühr-, Spiegel- oder gekochtes Ei?


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Oktober 2008)

gekochtes Ei auf Brot ... ab und zu auch ein Rührei ... Spiegelei nur zu Labskaus.

Was ist Labskaus?


----------



## general_failure (8. Oktober 2008)

Englisches Gericht,: Pökelfleisch, Rote Beete und noch anderem Schnodder.

Warum sind Frauen so?

mfg
GF


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie sind wir denn? 

Gegenfrage: Wieso sind Männer so?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Weil wir Männer sind.
Wieso sind Eier so?


----------



## Dorschty (9. Oktober 2008)

Weil die Hühner se so gemacht haben!

Was war zuerst? Huhn oder Ei?


----------



## BlockeR (9. Oktober 2008)

das Ei....hier der Beweis: 
http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/nano/cstuecke/64597/index.html
^^

Was ist besser? Eigelb oder Eiweiss? xD


----------



## Dorschty (9. Oktober 2008)

Eiweiß schmeckt besser!

Ist es Nachts wirklich kälter als Draußen? ^^


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Ganz einfach, die Antwortr lautet: 42 

Stellt ihr Nachts eure Häuser nach drinnen?


----------



## Dorschty (9. Oktober 2008)

Meistens! Sonst frieren die ja! 

42?!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

42, DIE ANTWORT (siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(Antwort))

Bei Sport zugucken oder Sport betreiben?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Oktober 2008)

Beides! Aber selber machen ist noch ein bißchen besser.

Brauchen deine Hände auch immer eine Beschäftigung?


----------



## Zvoni (9. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Brauchen deine Hände auch immer eine Beschäftigung?



Kommt drauf an, ob ne Frau in der Nähe ist..... ^^

Diesel, Benziner oder was anderes?

.oO(btw: Was hab ich denn da losgetreten mit dieser Form der Fragestellung? *wunder*)


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Was anderes... Muss dass schon erfunden sein?


----------



## Zvoni (9. Oktober 2008)

Jupp,

Erdgas, Raps-Öl, Brennstoffzelle usw.

Ich weiss, ich hätte selbst gerne Impuls- und Warp-Antrieb ^^


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Nö, dann lieber Psychokräfte, so stark, dass ich mich Teleportieren kann 

Scharf oder nicht scharf (ich meine jetzt bei Nahrungsmittlen )


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Oktober 2008)

Scharf .. aber auch bei Frauen 

Labskaus ist btw eine Norddeutsche Spezialität und kommt nicht aus England ... sondern nur der Name 

Hast du Douglas Adams gelesen?


----------



## Zvoni (9. Oktober 2008)

Japp, allerdings irgendwann vor 20 Jahren

.oO(War Labskaus nicht das, was Nobel-Schröder in seinen Bentley gekotzt hat in "Werner - Das muss kesseln"?)

Was war dein erster Computer? (Bei mir wars der Klassiker schlechthin - C64)


----------



## general_failure (9. Oktober 2008)

Ein Pentium 2 oder 3 mit 166Mhz...
Was war dein erstes Pc-Spiel?
mfg
GF


----------



## schutzgeist (10. Oktober 2008)

Das war irgend ne Spielesammlung mit versch. Zeug... Rennen, Flipper.. sowas 

Was war dein erstes Handy? Welches Jahr?


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein erstes Handy ist noch geheim da die Gefahr von Industriespionage besteht. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist es noch nicht mal in Entwicklung aber das darf niemand wissen. Und wann ich es mir kaufen werde weiß ich auch noch nicht ... dafür muss es erstmal entwickelt, gebaut und entsprechend beworben werden. Außerdem muss ich ein freies Betriebssystem drauf installieren können. Mal sehn wann es so weit ist. Mein erstes Handy werde ich im Jahre X gekauft gehabt haben. << Futur 2 

Kannst du einen Satz im Plusquamperfekt bilden?


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte geantwortet 

Kannst du einen Satz im Konjunktiv bilden?


----------



## schokolily (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein Bruder behauptet, er habe das Motorrad nicht gestohlen!


Was ist dein Traumauto?


----------



## Zvoni (10. Oktober 2008)

Ferrari FXX

Wer von euch hat nächste Woche DEKRA-Audit?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2008)

[Meckermodus] Das ist nicht der "Typ unter mir" Thread. Einfach nur eine Frage stellen die jeder beantworten kann[/Meckermodus]

Keine Ahnung was das ist...

Hast du Hunger?


----------



## general_failure (4. Dezember 2008)

Oh ja! Oo Deshalb fress ich grad wie nen Scheunendrescher.

Kennst du http://www.german-bash.org?
mfg
GF


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (4. Dezember 2008)

GBO ist das geilste was es im Internet gibt.

Was ist deine Lieblingsmusik?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, wenn du so fragst: Gute. 

Wenn du Genres meinst, dann müsste ich wahrscheinlich Beatdown sagen (Unterart von Hardcore-Punk)

Kannst du eine Hardcoreband nennen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. Dezember 2008)

Nö ...

Findest du GBO inzwischen genauso Niveaulos wie ich und mit Werbung nur so zugemüllt?

Zudem sind die meisten Zitate von bash.org geklaut.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du da welche findest, dann kannst du das melden. Hab ich einmal gemacht, nach 10 min war das Ding draußen.

Niveaulos war es schon immer, aber das mit der Werbung regt mich auch auf. Wenn man bedenkt das auf bash.org keinerlei Werbung ist....

Hast du schonmal ein Käsebrötchen mit Marmalade gegessen?


----------



## Heilandzack (5. Dezember 2008)

Ne zum Glück nicht.

Wieso rasselt 3DS Max andauernd ab?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2008)

Weil 3DS Max dich nicht mag. 

Warum mag es dich nicht?


----------



## Heilandzack (5. Dezember 2008)

Weil ich zu gut dafür bin.

Hast du eigentlich schonmal darüber nachgedacht dich kastrieren zu lassen?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2008)

Nö, aber du anscheinend ^^. Meine Gene sollen schon im Pool bleiben....

Wieviel T-shirts hast du ca. und wieviele ziehst du regelmässig an?


----------



## Heilandzack (5. Dezember 2008)

Geschätzte 20, regelmäßig anziehn vllt 10.

Was ist dein Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## RenderWilli (9. Dezember 2008)

Gladiator...

Hast du heute schon gelacht?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Dezember 2008)

Aber natürlich 

Freust du dich schon auf den nächsten Urlaub?


----------



## Heilandzack (9. Dezember 2008)

Oh ja! Das wird geil! 20 Mann auf Malle!

Nervt dich der Raab auch so abartig?


----------



## RenderWilli (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann den nicht mehr sehen!

Kennst du Bernie und Ert?


----------



## Heilandzack (10. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich.

Wie findest du den neuen Bond?


----------



## Freak (10. Dezember 2008)

Zu kurz.

Warum machst du sinnfreie Foren-Spielchen mit?


----------



## general_failure (10. Dezember 2008)

Aus Langeweile und Frustration...

Wie findest du GTA 4?

mfg
GF


----------



## RenderWilli (10. Dezember 2008)

Kenne ich nur vom Hören und Sagen.

Ist dir auch nach Urlaub?


----------



## Freak (10. Dezember 2008)

Definitiv.


Was magst du lieber:
Analog- oder Digitaluhren?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Dezember 2008)

um mal den alten Scherz aufzuwärmen:

am liebsten "Dünne-Berg-Uhren" ... ein Freund hat 'ne "Digitaluhr" (sprich: "_Dicke-Tal-Uhr_"), und die geht immer nach 


Kaufst Du gerade heute Weihnachtsgeschenke ein ?


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

Habe gestern die letzten Einkäufe erledigt und jetzt kann ich Weihnachten endlich genießen!

Was sind deine Tricks um munter zu bleiben, wenn dir schon ständig die Augen zufallen?


----------



## ronaldh (11. Dezember 2008)

Noch eine rauchen.

Welche Automarke fährst Du?


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

einen wunderschönen renault clio.

Hättest du lieber alles Geld der Welt und dafür keine richtigen Freunde oder lieber ein paar richtige, wahre Freund und dafür nur soviel Geld das du an angenehmes Leben führen kannst?
Also kurz Geld oder Freunde?


----------



## ronaldh (11. Dezember 2008)

Eine sehr philosophische Frage. Grundsätzlich natürlich lieber Freunde, aber wenn kein Geld bedeutet "unter der Brücke zu schlafen", da wird es mit Freunden vermutlich auch nicht so einfach (da kannst Du niemanden einladen, aber wirst auch nicht eingeladen, wegen des Körpergeruchs....). 

Aber, natürlich lieber Freunde!

Ist das, was Du gerade tust, sinnvoll oder sinnlos?


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Freunde, ganz klar!

Edit: Ups, da war wohl jemand schneller ^^

Ich setze einen Xen-Server auf.

Worüber hast du dich heute schon geärgert?


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ja mal eine einfach Frage! Darüber das dieses blöde Programm nicht das macht was ich will. Vorallem nicht in Verbindung mit der DB(langsam hasse ich Java und Oracle)

Schaust Filme lieber im Kino auf DVD oder wartest du bis er im Fernsehen ist?


----------



## ronaldh (11. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem ich mich beim letzten Bond so über das Kino geärgert habe (da gabe es tatsächlich 50 Minuten Werbung und Vorschau auf Filme, die vermutlich nie im Kino gezeigt werden) auf DVD.

Da habe ich auch Supersound zu Hause (Dolby 5.1), nur das TV-Gerät müsste mal ausgetauscht werden.

Als Frage gilt meine von oben, denn Matze war ja eigentlich gar nicht dran (ich war schneller, hihi).


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Als Frage gilt meine von oben, denn Matze war ja eigentlich gar nicht dran (ich war schneller, hihi).


FALSCH!
Ich habe deine Frage im Edit gleich auch bearbeitet. Ist also alles korrekt so ;-]
Von daher bitte eine neue ronaldh


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde sagen sinnvoll, wobei das ja immer Ansichtssache ist. Aber was kann schon an programmieren und neben bei im Internet Artikel zu Programmierdingen, die mir noch nicht ganz klar sind, zu lesen sinnlos sein....

Bleibt dein Handy immer eingeschaltet oder schaltest du es auch manchmal aus um ungestört zu sein?


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Nachts, da gehört es aus.

Worüber hast du dich heute schon sehr gefreut?


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

Dass ich zwei Karten gewonnen habe für den Preview des Filmens "In 3 Tagen bist du Tod" und dort wahrscheinlich auch der cast und die crew anwesen sein wird.

Was ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Blau

Welche Farbe magst du gar nicht?


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich sämtliche Neonfarben, aber am schlimmsten ist wohl Neongrün.

Was machst du in der Früh immer zuerst?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Dezember 2008)

Ärgern, dass es schon wieder so früh morgens ist.

Ist es bei dir ordentlich?


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

Abgesehn von der Couch (dient als Universalablage) schon.

Findest du des Bionic, dass ständig neben den neuesten Beiträgen zu sehen ist auch so ekelhaft wie ich?


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Nö, hat finde ich was. Erinnert mich immer an das Titelbild und den Abspann von Metroid Prime ^^

Bist du auch schon gespannt, was bei diesem Wettbewerb alles rauskommt?


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja auf jeden Fall. Würd ja gerne selber mitmachen, aber hab nicht wirklich nee Idee und auch an Zeit fehlt es mir im Moment.

Warum machst du bei dem Wettbewerb mit bzw. nicht mit?


----------



## RenderWilli (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab erst überlegt mitzumachen, wäre aber zu zeitaufwändig. Schaue mir aber auf jeden Fall die Ergebnisse an.

Bist du Morgenmuffel oder Frühaufseher?


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin kein Grafiker -.-

Edit: Oh man, schon wieder zu langsam.

Ich bin ein Morgenmuffel

Hasst du es auch, wenn am Morgen geredet wird/bzw liebst du auch dir Ruhe am Morgen?


----------



## zuckerbrini (11. Dezember 2008)

IN der Früh ist aufjeden Fall Ruhe besser. Da nerven mich im Zug immer Leute die schon "richtige Gespräche" führen 

Gehst du am Wochenende gerne auf Partys?


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Klar, muss sein 

Bist du Wochenende lieber zuhause?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Dezember 2008)

Jau, muss mich ja irgendwann vom Streß unter der Woche erholen 

Liebst Du Wärme oder Kälte (und warum) ?


----------



## Heilandzack (11. Dezember 2008)

Definitiv Kälte!

Wenn einem der Wind um die Ohren pfeift und der Schnee im Gesicht landet, das rockt!

Viel besser als so einschläfernde Weicheiwärme.


Gugst heut Abend Pocher & Schmidt?


----------



## RenderWilli (11. Dezember 2008)

Läuft das immer noch? Ich dachte, das haben sie abgesetzt. Herr Schmidt hat stark nachgelassen und man merkt seine Null-Bock-Stimmung.

Freust du dich auf's Wochenende?


----------



## Heilandzack (11. Dezember 2008)

Na klar! Morgen krieg ich endlich mein Auto, ich hab mir nen Punto gekauft.

Und ja, äuft um 23:00 im Ersten.

Wie ist denn so das Wetter bei dir?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Dezember 2008)

Nass/kalt -> Bäh 

Mal ganz einfach,w eil mir nichts besseres einfällt:
Hast du Abi?


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. Dezember 2008)

ja
(ich kann noch unkreativer sein )
Wieso?


----------



## Heilandzack (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte Glück

Hast du eigentlich nichts zu tun?


----------



## zuckerbrini (12. Dezember 2008)

Doch eigentlich hab ich sehr viel zu tun. Heute Abend ist Party und da muss ich noch einiges besorgen.

Was hast du heute am Abend vor?


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2008)

So wie's aussieht und ich mich momentan körperlich fühle, im Bett liegen und meinen Grippe-Virus rausschwitzen 

Wann hast du dich denn das letzte Mal gegen einen Grippebefall schutzimpfen lassen?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (12. Dezember 2008)

Noch nie. 

Wie lange musst Du heute arbeiten?

PS.: Gute Besserung


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise bis 12h - aber so wie's aussieht, bleib ich heute besser zuhause, und schlürfe viel Tee und heiße Zitrone.

Danke, kann's gebrauchen 

//edit: Achso, ich hab ja eben deine Frage beantwortet 

Wo verbringst du deinen Weihnachtsurlaub?


----------



## zuckerbrini (12. Dezember 2008)

Zuhause! Mit viel rasten und eventuell einen Tag Snowboarden gehen, aber hauptsächlich ist Entspannung angesagt.

Was entspannt dich so richtig?


----------



## Freak (12. Dezember 2008)

Ego-Shooter.

Was war das erste Wort, das du gesprochen hast?


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2008)

Mammaa 

Wieviele Fremdsprachen beherrscht du in Schrift und Sprache?


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Dezember 2008)

hm, da ich Französisch in der Schule damals nur gewählt hatte, weil ich keine Lust auf Latein oder Russisch hatte, und demnach fast alles weg ist: Nur eine, Englisch.
Es sei denn, du zählst Sächsisch mit dazu 

Magst du eigentlich Dialekte?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Na klar! Im Rheinland muss man die einfach mögen  Am liebsten Platt und Kölsch.

Och jetzt fällt mir wieder nichts ein...
Glaubst du, dass es dieses Jahr weiße Weihnachten geben wird?


----------



## Freak (12. Dezember 2008)

Nee, nie, du etwa?


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2008)

Gut möglich dieses Jahr.

Hast du dann mal wieder Lust auf eine ausgiebige Schneeballschlacht?


----------



## RenderWilli (12. Dezember 2008)

Klar, dafür bin ich immer zu haben!

Heute schon eine gute Tat vollbracht?


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2008)

Jo, hier im Forum, und nicht nur eine 

Bist du bei den Pfadfindern?


----------



## Heilandzack (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich war beim Bund, reicht das auch?

Was hältst du von Raubkopierern?


----------



## Maik (13. Dezember 2008)

Heilandzack hat gesagt.:


> Ich war beim Bund, reicht das auch?


Wir sind hier nicht bei "Der Typ unter mir..." - eine Verneinung wäre  ausreichend gewesen 



Heilandzack hat gesagt.:


> Was hältst du von Raubkopierern?


Nix. 

Unser Mitglied "Raubkopierer" nicht eingeschlossen 

Bist du noch im Besitz eines C64-Heimcomputer und nutzt ihn hin und wieder als Arbeits-/Spielekonsole?


----------



## Freak (13. Dezember 2008)

In meiner Generation fragt man: Was ist das?!

Fällt dir auch gerade was auf?


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Dezember 2008)

ja, ich lieg gar nicht mehr im Bett 

Bist du ein Langschläfer?


----------



## Freak (13. Dezember 2008)

Seit 6 Uhr wach.

Schonmal in Brainfuck gecodet?


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Dezember 2008)

Nein ... aber in Python wo ein Freund und ich grad einen kleinen Chat-Client implementieren.

Kennst du kekz.net?


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2008)

Bis gerade eben nicht 

Warst du schon auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Dezember 2008)

Japs. Aber nur um Glühweinbonbons zu holen 

Kennst du Glühweinbonbons?


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2008)

Nöö, klingt aber lecker 

Gehst du auch regelmäßig zum Zahnarzt?


----------



## zuckerbrini (15. Dezember 2008)

Nein, immer nur dann wenn etwas wehtut.

Hast du schon einen Weihnachtsbaum zuHause?


----------



## ronaldh (15. Dezember 2008)

Nein. 

Ist es bei Dir zu Hause weihnachtlich geschmückt?


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Dezember 2008)

Nein - und wird es auch nicht ..... 

Wieviel Verwandte besuchst Du über die Feiertage ? ? ?


----------



## zuckerbrini (15. Dezember 2008)

Also ich besuche gar keine. Heuer wird zu Weihnachten bei mir zu Hause gefeiert --> Die Verwandeten kommen alle zu mir.

Hast du schon Weihnachtskekse gebacken?


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2008)

Jep, die Hälfte davon ist auch schon in Krümelmonster-Manier weggeputzt 

Hast du schon alle Weihnachtsgeschenke beisammen?


----------



## Steusi (15. Dezember 2008)

Nein noch nicht ganz!


Nervt oder erfreut dich die Weihnachtszeit?


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Dezember 2008)

jau, ich habe sie alle zusammen - also die Weihnachtsgeschenke 
sogar schon etwas länger, da ich im Dez. meist nie Zeit habe .....


Warum fährst Du über Weihnachten in den Urlaub ? ?
(und wohin ? ?)

EDIT: oh, da war einer schneller :-(


----------



## zuckerbrini (15. Dezember 2008)

teils, teils. Mich nervt das man in der Weihnachtszeits nie zur Ruhe kommt (hier ne weihnachtsfeier, da ne Weihnachtsfeier) und schön langsam nervt der ständige punsch.
Aber die Momente der Besinnlichkeit gefallen mir unglaublich gut. Ich versuch auch gerade in der Weihnachtszeit mehr Zeit für Freunde und Familie zu haben.

Welche Farbe bekommt dein Weihnachtsbaum heuer?


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2008)

Haben wir für dieses Jahr noch nicht festgelegt, entscheiden uns am 24. ganz spontan 

Gehst du am Heiligen Abend in die Christmette?


----------



## ronaldh (15. Dezember 2008)

Weiß ich noch nicht.

Denkst Du, dass Du schöne Geschenke erhältst?


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2008)

Davon geh ich  aus, denn ich hab noch nie häßliche Geschenke bekommen :suspekt:

Ist dir das Weihnachtsfest so gleichgültig, wie der berühmte Sack Reis in China?


----------



## zuckerbrini (15. Dezember 2008)

Nein. Überhaupt nicht. Ich mag es natürlich einerseits Geschenke zu bekommen, andererseits mag ich es aber auch Geschenke zu besorgen und dann das Gesicht der Beschenkten beim Auspacken zu sehen.

Verbringst du den 24 im Kreise der Familie?


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2008)

Selbstverfreilich 

Feierst du Weihnachten dieses Jahr im Ausland?


----------



## ronaldh (15. Dezember 2008)

Nein.

Mit wieviel Personen feierst Du Weihnachten dieses Jahr?


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2008)

Kurz mal nachzählen ... 6 

Wie sieht deine diesjährige "Silvesterparty"-Planung aus?

Daheim, bei Freunden, im Club, auf einer einsamen Insel....


----------



## Steusi (15. Dezember 2008)

Bei Freunden, auch wenn es wirklich noch etwas Planung bedarf 

Hast du am 24.12 frei?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Dezember 2008)

Japs.

Habt ihr auch Fragen, die nichts mit Weihnachten zu tun haben?


----------



## Steusi (15. Dezember 2008)

Selbstverständlich.

Warst dieses Jahr schon beim Zahnarzt, allein wegen dem Bonusheft ?


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Dezember 2008)

Nee, auch um 10 Euro zu bezahlen 

Meinst du, dass der Thread hier den "Der User unter mir..."-Thread überholt?


----------



## Steusi (16. Dezember 2008)

ganz bestimmt, weil dieser Fred einen Sinn hat 

Bekommt Ihr auch täglich haufenweise Spammails?


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Dezember 2008)

Leider - ca. 30 - 40 Stück pro Tag (werden allerdings meist schon durch meinen Provider vorab rausgefiltert) .....


Was machst Du an Silvester? Ist KEINE Weihnachtsfrage


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Dezember 2008)

Wahrscheinlich Silvester feiern

Was habt ihr gegen Weihnachtsfragen?


----------



## Steusi (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube sind einfach bisschen viele geworden und dann hat Gewürzwiesel einfach mal gefragt.  Wir haben ja auch andere Themen.

Welches ist deine Lieblingsprogrammiersprache?


----------



## Heilandzack (16. Dezember 2008)

Keine.^^

Welche 3D-Software bevorzugst du?


----------



## ronaldh (16. Dezember 2008)

Keine.

Caipirinha oder Pina Colada?


----------



## TS-JC (16. Dezember 2008)

Trinke selten Cocktails, wenn dann lieber sowas wie Feiger Captain (Eigenkreation)
Aber wenn dann eher Caipi als Pina, da ich Pina noch nie getrunken hab ;-)

Um welche Zeit entscheidest du dich was du Silvester machst?


----------



## ronaldh (16. Dezember 2008)

Vermutlich nächste Woche.

Gehst Du Silvester tagsüber in eine Kneipe (bei uns in Hannover ist in der Altstadt immer der Bär los!)?


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Nö.

*return back to christmas* 

Hast du deine Weihnachtsgeschenke schon alle hübsch verpackt?


----------



## Steusi (16. Dezember 2008)

Nein, warum sieht du etwas weiter oben (ich hab noch nicht alle)

Hast du am 2. Januar frei ?


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Nicht nur da, Arbeitsbeginn ist erst am 12.Januar 

Was für eine Sorte Weihnachtsbaum (Nordmann-Tanne, usw.) kaufst du dieses Jahr?


----------



## Steusi (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab keinen und da kommt auch keiner bin bei den Eltern die haben ne Nordmanntanne am Wochenende gekauft.

Was gibt es Heiligabend zum Essen? Karpfen-Blau, Bockwurst, Gans etc


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Wissen wir jetzt noch nicht, da dies "traditionell" eine Weihnachtsüberraschung wird 

"Karfen" und "Ganz" kannte ich noch garnicht     - Karpfen und Gans hingegen schon -

Singt Ihr Weihnachtslieder zur Bescherung?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Dezember 2008)

Leider,..

aber eigentlich singt nur meine Mutter, die anderen tun nur so. 

Habt ihr irgendeine "besondere" Tradition am Weihnachtsabend die eigentlich keiner mag, aber einer Person zuliebe wirds halt doch gemacht?


----------



## Matze (16. Dezember 2008)

In die Weihnachtsmette gehen -.-

Wird bei euch auch der Baum erst am 23. aufgestellt und geschmückt?


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Nö, das machen wir erst am 24., während Mutti uns einen Weihnachtsschmaus bruzelt.

Hast du Weihnachten schon mal in der Fremde, also nicht im Kreise der Familie gefeiert?


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Dezember 2008)

Ob die alle mögen, weiß ich nicht, aber wie Traditionen halte sind...

Wir bleiben bei Weihnachten (viele Grüße an Gewürzwiesel )

Wann (welche Uhrzeit) ist bei euch Bescherung?


----------



## Dubii (16. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachten gibts diesjahr nich für mich


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Dubii hat gesagt.:


> Weihnachten gibts diesjahr nich für mich


Und weiter ...?

Deine Frage bitte


----------



## Steusi (16. Dezember 2008)

Maik du hast eine Frage gestellt  "und weiter?"

...  nach der Werbung!  Warten wir jetzt? (hihi wieder ne Frage)


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Dezember 2008)

ja, wir warten auf die nächste sinnvolle Frage 

Wie viele Stunden sind es noch bis heilig abend (24.12 (18:00 uhr)) ?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Dezember 2008)

ungefähr 697015 Sekunden .. d.h. ~193 Stunden

Hast du schon mal Buttersäure gerochen? >.<


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Igitt, ja, im Chemie-Unterricht. Diesen penetrant-ranzigen Geruch werd ich in meinem Leben nie vergessen 

Welches ist/war dein Lieblingsfach in der Schule?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Dezember 2008)

Chemie ...

Warum stellen wir hier so doofe Fragen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (16. Dezember 2008)

Weil wir Langeweile haben 

Hattest/Hast du auch so schlimme Lehrer?


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Weil wir zum "Tagesgeschäft im Forum" auch eine gehörige Portion Abwechslung brauchen 

//edit: Nöö 

Was für ein Hobby hast du?


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Dezember 2008)

Zur Zeit Fragen zu Weihnachten stellen 

Kommt bei euch noch der Weihnachtsmann?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (16. Dezember 2008)

Nö, nachdem unser Nachbar ihn Nachts abgeknallt hat kommt er nicht mehr.

Wann habt ihr euern nächsten Urlaub?


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Über Weihnachten - bis knapp Mitte Januar hinein - 

Hast du deine Weihnachtspäckchen schon dem Paketdienst deines Vertrauens übergeben?


----------



## Heilandzack (16. Dezember 2008)

Ne, hab ich nicht.

Warum sind alle schon daheim und ich bin noch alleine am schaffen?

EDIT:
PS: Falls euch mal tierisch langweilig wird^^
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/lets-quiz/292982-das-filmzitate-rate-spiel-31.html


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Wer sagt dir denn, dass die anderen überhaupt arbeiten waren?

Bist du so kreativ und geschickt im Verpacken von Weinachtsgeschenken, dass "Alle Jahre wieder" deine Geschwister und Freunde dich um Hilfe bitten?


----------



## general_failure (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja allerdings, außer wenn es sich dabei um für mich bestimmte Geschenke handelt 

Was wünscht ihr euch denn schönes vom Schweinachtsmann?
mfg
GF


----------



## Freak (16. Dezember 2008)

Dass er das nächste Jahr zu Hause bleibt.

Warum bin ich denn so unweihnachtlich drauf?


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Vermutlich, weil du jedes Jahr von Knecht Ruprecht die Rute siehst 

Was war dein außergewöhnlichstes Weihnachtsfest?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub das war vor 2 oder 3 Jahren, da hat es mal keine Streitereien gegeben und keine "hätte unser [beliebiger Name] doch nur". Ich war danach angenehm überrascht. Naja, wenn eine Familie ein paar Tage auf engem Raum zusammengequetscht ist, muss es ja praktisch zu Reibereien kommen....

Wie lange hast du an Christkind, Osterhase und Konsorten geglaubt?


----------



## Freak (16. Dezember 2008)

Bis ich meine Eltern beim Verstecken erwischt habe.

Wie viel Geld gibst du für Geschenke aus?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Dezember 2008)

Was heisst da "wielange"? Sollte ich nicht mehr dran glauben? (<- das ist auch gleich die weitere Frage..)


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Dezember 2008)

Doch Alex DU solltest noch dran glauben!

Meint ihr nicht auch?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Dezember 2008)

Auf jeden!

Das war doch auch nur ein Spaß von mir, oder nicht?


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja ... der Weihnachtsmann existiert ... ist ja jeden Abend auf SuperRTL zu sehen >.<

Schaust du 'Neues aus der Anstalt'?


----------



## zuckerbrini (17. Dezember 2008)

Nein, hab ich auch noch nie gehört.

Was trinkst du im Winter am liebsten?


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

Das Gleiche, was ich sonst auch immer trinke: Wasser ohne Kohlensäure  und grünen Tee.

Geht dir auch das ganze "sich künstlich verstellen" zu Weihnachtszeit auf die Nerven?


----------



## Heilandzack (17. Dezember 2008)

Ne, weil ichs nicht mach.

Geht/Tut ihr Heiligabend Saufen?


----------



## zuckerbrini (17. Dezember 2008)

Nein, finde das gehört sich nicht. und jeder ein Glas Sekt kann man wohl nicht als saufen bezeichnen.

Gibt es bei euch Fisch oder Fleisch (oder ganz was anderes) zu Weihnachten?


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns gibt es Hasenläufe ... mjami ...

Was war das schönste, dass du je zu Weihnachten bekommen hast?


----------



## ronaldh (18. Dezember 2008)

Als Kind habe ich mal einen riesengroßen Steiff-Elefanten bekommen, auf dem man reiten kann. Der lebt jetzt noch!

Wie alt bist Du?


----------



## Steusi (18. Dezember 2008)

19 und das wird auch noch sehr lange so bleiben, also wo sind die nachträglichen Geburtstagsglückwünsche?`

Hast du einen Hut?


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Dezember 2008)

Das sind ja gleich 2 Fragen
zu eins: Höchstwahrscheinlich ausgeblieben, da du dein Geb-Datum nicht angeben hast.
Aber: Nachträglich alles Gute!

zu zwei:
Nein

musst du Heilig Abend arbeiten?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich nicht, aber mein Mitbewohner. Der wird da regelmäßig auch regelmäßig von mir daran erinnert, damit er es nicht vergisst und nicht zur Arbeit kommt. Ich bin doch nett oder?

Kannst du das erste Wort das dir jetzt durch den Kopf schießt sagen?


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2008)

Grundsätzlich müsste ich Nein sagen, aber wir laden unsere Familie zu uns ein, ich glaub, das wird Arbeit 
*Zu Spät *

Finanzamt 


Hast Du aus Deinem Hobby einen Beruf gemacht ?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2008)

Als Hobby hätte ich es noch nicht gesehen...eher Interesse oder sowas.

Was würdest du jetzt gerne machen?


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Dezember 2008)

F E I E R A B E N D .......
Plage mich seit über einer Woche mit einer Erkältung rum :-(


Wer hat schon 'Wochenende' ? ? ?


----------



## Heilandzack (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich nicht. Morgen noch, dann Weihnachtsfeier und dann 2 Wochen Urlaub.

Schneits bei euch auch?


----------



## DrSoong (18. Dezember 2008)

Nein, ist zu warm, leider nur Regen.

Magst du den Winter?


Der Doc!


----------



## zuckerbrini (18. Dezember 2008)

Nein! Zu kalt, zu nass, zu dunkel,...

Welches Geräusch kannst du gar nicht hören / hasst du?


----------



## Heilandzack (18. Dezember 2008)

Winter is geil!

Nein zu langsam!

Wecker ist extrem nervig!

An was für nem System arbeitest du?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. Dezember 2008)

Dell Vostro 1310 (1,8), momentan 2gb Ram, Intel-Grafik auf Viste Home Premium 32bit.

Wurde angeschafft als in der Woche vor Unibegin mein vorheriges Notebook meinte das Display nicht zu brauchen. Denkbar ungünstiger moment. 

Auf welchem System würdest du gerne arbeiten und warum?


----------



## RenderWilli (18. Dezember 2008)

Auf einem System, das problemlos läuft, keine Abstürze verursacht, schnell und benutzerfreundlich ist.

Siehst du deiner Zukunft positiv entgegen?


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

In den meisten Fällen schon 

Warum siehst du die Zukunft negativ?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2008)

Weil früher alles besser war. Nö, sehe die Zukunft eigentlich nicht negativ....

Was wäre dir lieber? Gestern oder morgen?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (18. Dezember 2008)

kommt drauf an wenn ich heute eine Klassenarbeit geschrieben hab und sie nicht konnte würde ich Gestern nehmen

was glaubt ihr, wird wegen dem Ölmangel ein 3ter Weltkrieg ausbrechen?

mfg

Azubi


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber nicht in der Form, wie die Kriege bisher ... anfangs zumindest.

Warum bist du einer völlig anderen Meinung?


----------



## Heilandzack (18. Dezember 2008)

Weil ich einfach anderer Meinung sein muss.

Freut ihr euch auf die betriebliche Weihnachtsfeier?


----------



## DrSoong (18. Dezember 2008)

I[EDIT] Zu langsam.

Habe mich gefreut, unsere sind schon vorbei. Obwohl, wir besuchen nächste Woche noch so als Ausklang unseren Christkindlmarkt in der Stadt, ein paar Häferl Glühwein werden es schon werden.

Welchen Radiosender hörst du am liebsten?


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. Dezember 2008)

Solche aus dem Internet ohne Moderation,.. wobei.. Che Hermes auf FM4 war schon witzig als ichs im Sommer mal gehört hab. Eigentlich kann es aber nur einen Sender geben: Piratensender Powerplay! 

Was machst du am liebsten am WC während des Geschäfts?


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Die Aufgabe schon mal weiiterdenken, die ich unterbrochen habe.

Warum freuhst du dich eher wieder auf den Sommer, als auf Weihnachten?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (18. Dezember 2008)

Weil da das weibliche Geschlecht leichter bekleidet ist

warum findest du den winter besser?

mfg


----------



## Heilandzack (18. Dezember 2008)

Weil man dann mehr auszupacken hat^^

Was hört ihr denn so für Musik?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (18. Dezember 2008)

eig alles auser hardrock, techno und diese anderen Lieder die auf Deutsch sind sich aber anhören als ob das vom Satan persönlich kommen würde

was glaubt ihr wer gewinnt die WM(also realistisch denken und nicht einfach Deutschland sagen)

mfg

Azubi


----------



## RenderWilli (18. Dezember 2008)

Der Gewinner!

Wusstest du, dass Gladiator am 1. Weihnachtstag läuft?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (18. Dezember 2008)

Nein wusst ich nicht aber ist das nicht der Film wo die Hände so lustig abgehackt werden?

was meint ihr: wann werden die Menschen es schaffen zum Mars zu fliegen?

mfg


----------



## Freak (18. Dezember 2008)

Vermutlich erst nach Weihnachten.

Warum fällt mir keine vernünftige Frage ein?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (18. Dezember 2008)

Weil du vielleichtt nicht nüchtern bist

Kann es sein das hier eigentlich jeder bulshit schreibt?

mfg


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Dezember 2008)

Nein, nie, also ich nicht

Magst du Schnee? (Und damit ist das gefroren Wasser gemeint, dass im Winter vom Himmel fällt)


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, ja. Schnematsch ist halt eklig. Der soll schön in seiner kristalinen Form bleiben....

Warum musste Bambis Mutter sterben?


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Weil ein Zeichner bei Disney für den Sonntag noch keinen Braten hatte.

Ketchup, Senf oder Mayo?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

"Alle drei susammen" und dann Hamburger selber machen und das als Soße verwenden. Lecker.

Win, Mac oder Linux? Oder was ganz anderes, krasses?


----------



## ronaldh (19. Dezember 2008)

Windows!

Hast Du heute Deinen letzten Arbeitstag in diesem Jahr?


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Höchst warscheinlich ja.

Wie stehtst du zu dem Spruch:





> "Man könnte sagen: Unix ist für Echte Männer, Windows für Masochisten und MacOS für Mädchen."


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2008)

Da konter ich mit 





> Männer machen Mädchen !



Wieviel kg nehmt ihr im Durchschnitt im Dezember zu ?


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Musst doch nicht kontern, ich habe ja nicht behauütet 

Also da ich in der Winertzeit weniger Sport mache leider gar nichts.

Machst du dir ernsthaft gedanken über den so genannten "Weihnachtsspeck"?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Nö, weil ich weiß das die Gewichtszunahme,im Winter, wegen den Handschuhen ist

Welchen Sport betreibst du am meisten?

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Nö, da ich reinschlichten kann wie ich will und trotzdem immer bei meinen 84Kilo bleibe. Völlerei ftw.

edit: Zu langsam. Wahrscheinlich Fußball.

Kriegst du Winterspeck?


----------



## zuckerbrini (19. Dezember 2008)

Hat noch nie Probleme damit, weil ich nach den Feiertagen ein paar Tage nicht viel essen kann und schon ist das ganze wieder ausgegliechen.

Was für ein Tier wärst du gerne?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Löwe. Den ganzen Tag pennen. Geil. Und die Mädchen machen die Arbeit für einen .

Welches Tier wärst du lieber nicht?


----------



## Heilandzack (19. Dezember 2008)

Dieser komische Käfer der den ganzen Tag ne Kugel Aa rumrollt^^

Den ganzen Tag! Für nix!


Lieber Drama oder Actionfilm?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Action! Bäm!

Sylvester Stallone oder Arnold Schwarzeneger?


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Arnold.

Tick, Trick oder Track?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (19. Dezember 2008)

Trick!

Chip oder Chap?
mfg

Azubi


----------



## Heilandzack (19. Dezember 2008)

Chip.

Sekt oder Selters?

Weihnachtsfeier! Und morgen Urlaub!^^^^^^


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2008)

Ganz klar Sekt 

Fisch oder Fleisch ?


----------



## DrSoong (19. Dezember 2008)

Fisch!

Hund oder Katze?


Der Doc!


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Dezember 2008)

Beides noch nicht gegessen ...

Hase oder Ente?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hase!

Puff Daddy oder Snoop Dog?

mfg

Azubi


----------



## sight011 (20. Dezember 2008)

Snoop Dogg! 

Wo würdest du lieber Urlaub machen ? (A) Barcelona oder (B) Rio de janeiro

mfg


----------



## DrSoong (20. Dezember 2008)

Barcelona und dann einmal ein Spiel von denen ansehen.

Licht oder Schatten?


Der Doc!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. Dezember 2008)

Schatten 
Rock oder Pop?


----------



## Maik (20. Dezember 2008)

Nix von beidem 

Was ist deine Schwäche?


----------



## sight011 (20. Dezember 2008)

Frauen 

Was ist deine Stärke?


mfg


----------



## chmee (20. Dezember 2008)

Frauen  Nein nein -> Diplomatie.

Thunderbird oder Outlook ?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Dezember 2008)

Outlaw! erm.. Outlook! 

Opera oder Opera?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. Dezember 2008)

Firefox  Opera nur in der Schule.

Wie viel Zoll hat dein Bildschirm?


----------



## ink (20. Dezember 2008)

19' und 19' (36' also ^^)
Weihnachten, ja oder nein?


----------



## sight011 (20. Dezember 2008)

ja, Geschenke! 

Wein- oder Absturztrinker?


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Dezember 2008)

Wein ... also Genießer 

Christ oder Muslime?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (21. Dezember 2008)

Christ.

Protestant oder katholisch?


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Dezember 2008)

weder das eine noch das andere

hast du nen Blue-Ray-Player?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (21. Dezember 2008)

Nöp.

Hast du einen Blu-Ray Player?

SCNR


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Dezember 2008)

Nope

Hast du ein paar Rechtschreibfehler?


----------



## zuckerbrini (22. Dezember 2008)

Ne, nie 

Magst du Tag oder Nacht lieber (und warum den)?


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Dezember 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Nöp.
> 
> Hast du einen Blu-Ray Player?
> 
> SCNR



Dann lag ich ja gar nicht so falsch  blöde Tippfehler *mecker* *motz*


----------



## Steusi (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag den Tag lieber, kann man viel mehr machen. Nachts ist immer so dunkel :suspekt:

Ich arbeite auch lieber im hellen als in der Nacht, auch wenn es auch cool ist, wenn man die Zeit vergisst.

Hast du eine PS3?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. Dezember 2008)

Wii bitte? (aka: Nein, aber eine Wii)

Hattest/Hast du eine Dreamcast? (Wenn nein: warum nicht? *g*)


----------



## Steusi (22. Dezember 2008)

Sega? Ich hatt Master System oder so ähnlich  

Würdest du dir als nächstes einen neuen PC oder eine Spielekonsole kaufen?


----------



## zuckerbrini (22. Dezember 2008)

Spielekonsol, eindeutig. Wobei mir vorher noch ca 10000 Dinge einfallen was ich zuerst noch sonst so mit meinem Geld anfangen kann.

Was wird deine nächste größere Investition?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. Dezember 2008)

Mhm.. Urlaub? 

Was war deine letzte größere Investition?


----------



## zuckerbrini (22. Dezember 2008)

Fernseher. Ich hatte noch so einen alten Röhrenfernseher und der brauchte 5 Minuten bis mal endlich das Bild zusehen war.

Hoffst du noch auf weiße Weihnachten?


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2008)

Finanzamt  :suspekt:

Zu spät..

*Nein, das kann man wohl in Berlin knicken.*

Was würdest Du gerne als nächste Investition tätigen, kurz was wünscht Du Dir ?


----------



## zuckerbrini (22. Dezember 2008)

Ein Tele für meine Kamera. Und vielleicht noch ein paar Filter.

Glaubst du, du bekommst alles was du dir zu Weihnachten gewünscht hast.


----------



## DrSoong (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich wünsche mir immer, dass die hektische Zeit vor Weihnachten dann vorbei ist und das krieg ich immer (alles andere was ich brauche, kann ich mir selbst kaufen).

MS-Office oder OpenOffice?


Der Doc!


----------



## Steusi (22. Dezember 2008)

MS-Office kann ich mit Makro's besser arbeiten?

Welches OS hast du?
// mist gesperrt  Sorry, da habe ich wohl nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2008)

MÖÖP - ich glaube, diese Frage gab es schon. Raus für 1 Seite 

WinXP

Wo würdest Du beim Triathlon eher Deine Stärken zeigen können ?
Schwimmen, Fahrrad oder Laufen ?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. Dezember 2008)

Weder noch.. aber am ehesten wohl Fahrrad, wobei ich lang nicht mehr gefahren bin. *g*

Freust du dich auf Windows 7?


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. Dezember 2008)

Wird bestimmt lustig und ich werds mir mal ansehen auch wenn ich bezweifel, dass es mich von Arch Linux weglocken wird.

Stehst du auf CLI-Programme?


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Dezember 2008)

Jein, hauptsache sie erfüllen ihren Zweck!
Aber mir sind sie lieber als Java-Anwendungen.

Weißt du wieviel Sternlein stehen....? *träller*


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. Dezember 2008)

Was Nico? Du magst die *C*ommon *L*anguage *I*nfrastructure nicht? Lieber Java?! Was machst du dann im .net Forum? 

Sterne? 1000!

Wieviele Fische gibts im Meer?


----------



## sight011 (22. Dezember 2008)

Mehr als ich essen kann!

Vegetarier oder alles Fresser!?


----------



## smileyml (22. Dezember 2008)

Fische im Meer?
Das ist einfach - 12 ist doch klar 

edit:// Oh, zu lahm - Allesfresser.

Abr kann man das Leben in vollen Zügen genießen?


----------



## sight011 (22. Dezember 2008)

Nicht in allen Lebenslagen!

Was macht man, wenn die Beziehung mit seiner Freundin vorbei ist?


----------



## zuckerbrini (23. Dezember 2008)

Ein paar Fotos ansehen, gemeinsame Lieder usw. (das ganze eine passende Zeit lang) und dann, Party, Freunde treffen, Flirten einfach alles was man nicht durfte.

Hast du heuer schon einen Schneemann gebaut?


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Dezember 2008)

Zählt das hier auch?


```
.--------.
   *               .    |________|        .          *
                        |      __|/\
             *        .-'======\_\o/.
                     /___________<>__\
               ||||||  /  (o) (o)  \
               |||||| |   _  O  _   |          .
     .         |||||| |  (_)   (_)  |
               ||||||  \   '---'   /    *
               \====/   [~~~~~~~~~]
                \\//  _/~||~`|~~~~~\_
                _||-'`/  ||  |      \`'-._       *
        *    .-` )|  ;   ||  |)      ;    '. 
            /    `--.|   ||  |       |      `\
           |         \   |||||)      |-,      \         .
            \       .;       _       ; |_,    |
             `'''||` ,\     (_)     /,    `.__/
                 ||.`  '.         .'  `.             *
      *          ||       ` ' ' `       \
                 ||                      ;
   .          *  ||                      |    .
                 ||                      |              *
                 ||                      |
 .__.-""-.__.-"""||                      ;.-"""-.__.-""-.__.
                 ||                     /
            jgs  ||'.                 .'
                 ||  '-._  _ _  _ _.-'
                `""`
```

Credits

Der User unter mir hat einen echten Schneemann gebaut xD


----------



## DrSoong (23. Dezember 2008)

Nein, da das hier nicht "Der User unter mir" ist. Leider noch kein richtiger Schnee bei uns.

Haus oder Wohnung?


Der Doc!


----------



## zuckerbrini (23. Dezember 2008)

Haus.

Kugelschreiber oder Bleistift?


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich mich doch glatt vertan ... passiert halt mal 

Kugelschreiber

Ordnung oder Chaos?


----------



## zuckerbrini (23. Dezember 2008)

Ordnung obwohl meist Chaos herrscht.

Standrechner oder Laptop?


----------



## Heilandzack (23. Dezember 2008)

Laptop.

Wieviele Wege führn nach Rom?


----------



## chmee (23. Dezember 2008)

2 von jedem  *zu spät*

Viele, sehr viele. So viele, dass man die Eulen wieder nach Athen tragen müsste..


Könntest Du erklären, warum Wasser bei 2°C seine größte Dichte hat ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Heilandzack (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja.

Rock im Park / am Ring 2009?


----------



## zuckerbrini (23. Dezember 2008)

Nein, wenn ich nächstes Jahr wieder auf sowas fahren sollte dannWiesen

Hast du schonmal von Wiesen gehört?


----------



## Heilandzack (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Schwabe und kenn die Wiesn, obwohl ich *den* Wasen in Stuttgart lieber hab.

WoW-Spieler?


----------



## DrSoong (23. Dezember 2008)

Nein, ich hab kein Vista daheim.  Und so ein gewisses Onlinespiel ist mir auch zu kostspielig (da *muss* man ja spielen, sonst ist es hinausgeworfenes Geld).

Hieroglyphen (unleserlich) oder Keilschrift (fest aufdrücken)? 


Der Doc!


----------



## zuckerbrini (23. Dezember 2008)

Also eigentlich war nicht die Wiesn gemeint, sondern das Musikfestival Wiesen in Österreich (also geh ich mal davon, das kennt hier niemand)


Zu der Frage: Keilschrift.

Was für eine Musikrichtung hörst du am liebsten?


----------



## Heilandzack (24. Dezember 2008)

Rock / Hardrock / Metal usw.
Muss auf jeden Fall handgemacht sein.

Wo gehts im Sommerurlaub hin?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. Dezember 2008)

Guter Geschmack, Heilandzack  Hey, das reimt sich x)

Naja... Geht nirgendwo hin...

Wann war dein erstes Konzert?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Dezember 2008)

Das erste Konzert hab ich vor 6 oder 7 Jahren besucht...

Gewicht nach Feiertagen gleich oder erhöht?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (29. Dezember 2008)

Gleich!

wie lange arbeitest du schon mit Grafikprogrammen?

mfg

AZubi


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man es genau nimmt, dann seit ich 4 oder 5 bin. Da malte ich das erste Mal in Paint rum . 

Sylvester. Lässt du es krachen oder eher nich so?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (29. Dezember 2008)

Eher nicht so denke ich.

Wusstest du, dass Assassins Creed ca. 1,3 Mio. mal mit µtorrent heruntergeladen wurde?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. Dezember 2008)

Ne wusste ich nicht. Ich hab aber die Original DVD hier stehen 

Hast du Vorsätze fürs neue Jahr?


----------



## Maik (29. Dezember 2008)

Die guten Vorsätze nicht aus den Augen verlieren 

Welche größere Anschaffung steht bei dir für's nächste Jahr ganz oben auf der Liste?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. Dezember 2008)

Nen zweiter Bildschirm und ein schönes Handy mit Touchscreen  Aber man kann ja nie wissen, was noch dazu kommt.

Hast du schonmal Bier mit Bionade gemischt? =D


----------



## Maik (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn mit Bionade "Limonade" (= Süßer Sprudel) gemeint ist: Ja.

Der  Zaubertrank nennt sich "Radler" 

Machst du dir was aus Alkohol?


----------



## ArtificialPro (29. Dezember 2008)

Momentan nicht, da ich zur Zeit recht viel mit dem Auto unterwegs bin 

Kaufst du dir zu Sylvester noch Böller etc.?


----------



## sight011 (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn überhaupt Raketen!

Was wird wohl besser 2008 oder 2009?


----------



## RenderWilli (30. Dezember 2008)

2009, denn Männer reifen mit dem Alter!

Feierst du Sylvester im Freundeskreis oder auf ner großen Party?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Dezember 2008)

Beides. Erst gehen wir alle zu mir, kochen zusammen was, betrinken und ein bißchen und dann machen wir die Stadt unsicher.

Was ist dein wertvollstes Fahrzeug?


----------



## Freak (30. Dezember 2008)

Ein Mountainbike.

Wie viel gibst du im Jahr für Bekleidung aus?


----------



## sight011 (30. Dezember 2008)

Frag lieber nicht! 

Was war das teuerste Kleidungsstück, das du dir jemals geleistet hast!


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Dezember 2008)

Eine Jacke für ca. 120 €. Die war ihr Geld aber nicht wert...

Was war das letzte Kleidungsstück das du dir gekauft hast?


----------



## Freak (30. Dezember 2008)

Eine Jacke, die die Hälfte davon gekostet hat.


Ice Ice Baby oder Sherry Sherry Lady?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Dezember 2008)

Ice Ice Baby hat natürlich den Coolnessfaktor, aber da Sherry Sherry Lady den Trashfaktor hat und es draußen eh schon kalt genug ist, lieber die Lady.

Was war das letzte was du im Fernsehen gesehen hast, was dich interessiert hat?


----------



## Freak (30. Dezember 2008)

Papillon.


Trägst du eine Armbanduhr? An welchem Handgelenk? Analog oder digital? Teure oder Billiguhr?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Dezember 2008)

Ne relativ teure, analoge am linken Handeglenk.

Beschenkst du Leute auch zum Namenstag?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Dezember 2008)

Ha! Soweit kommts noch .

Kuli oder Bleistift?


----------



## ink (30. Dezember 2008)

Kuli hat Stil, Bleistift andere Vorteile.
Aber Kuli ist geiler 

weiß oder kariert?


----------



## smileyml (30. Dezember 2008)

...weiß - ich hasse Zwänge

Groß- oder Kleinschreibung?


----------



## Freak (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube eine gesunde Kombination aus beidem ist eine Voraussetzung für fruchtbare Disskussionen in schriftlicher Form.

Rosa oder Lila?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Dezember 2008)

Schwarz.

Von vorn, oder von hinten?


----------



## DrSoong (30. Dezember 2008)

Von vorne natürlich, wie soll man mit jemanden ein vernünftiges Gespräch führen können, wenn man sich hinter ihm befindet?

Schokolade oder Vanille?


Der Doc!


----------



## ink (30. Dezember 2008)

Vanille, Schoko ist zu schokoladig

Milch oder Kakao?


----------



## sight011 (30. Dezember 2008)

Bier! 

Blond oder Brünett!?


----------



## Freak (30. Dezember 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Schwarz.




Paris oder Rom?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Dezember 2008)

Die fahren in beiden Städten bescheuert... aber Paris.

Amerika oder England?


----------



## Maik (30. Dezember 2008)

"New England"

Streichholz oder Zippo?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Dezember 2008)

Zippo.

Mit oder ohne Sprudel?


----------



## sight011 (31. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem Sport ist ne Apfelschorle das BESTE!!  Glaub mir Wiesel!

Was trinkst du an Silvester!?


----------



## ArtificialPro (31. Dezember 2008)

Ne Flasche Sekt ist schonmal sicher   Und ma schaun was mir da noch so in die Hand gedrückt wird 

Was ist das erste was du im neuen Jahr machst? Außer nach Hause zu torkeln


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Dezember 2008)

Wahrscheinlich irgendwelchen Leuten die ich nicht kenne ein gutes, neues Jahr wünschen.

Wen würdest du als dein Vorbild bezeichen?


----------



## ink (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Muse

Lesen oder Fernsehen?


----------



## ArtificialPro (31. Dezember 2008)

Beides für mich unverzichtbar! (Aber Fernsehen im Sinne von Filmen etc. und nicht Talkshows ^^)

Cola oder Sprite?


----------



## smileyml (31. Dezember 2008)

mmhh, Zucker nur im Espresso und Kohlensäure im Bier. (also weder noch)

Kaffee mit oder ohne Zucker?


----------



## Maik (31. Dezember 2008)

Ohne geht überhaupt nicht.

Keks oder Kuchen?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Dezember 2008)

Kuchen. Kann man mehr von essen . Er sollte nur nicht zu trocken sein.

Was esst ihr an Sylvester?


----------



## ArtificialPro (31. Dezember 2008)

Wahrscheinlich Chips mit Bier ^^

Was denkt Ihr wieviel Promille ihr heute Abend haben werdet!?


----------



## Freak (31. Dezember 2008)

0 

Wo geht's heute hin?


----------



## Maik (31. Dezember 2008)

mind. 1,5 auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala 

*zu spät*

Nirgendswo, ich halte hier die Stellung, die Freunde kommen zu uns...

Hast du schon mal Silvester verschlafen?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (31. Dezember 2008)

Mit Sicherheit, aber das ist so lange her, dass ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern kann. 

Musst Du Freitag arbeiten?


----------



## Maik (31. Dezember 2008)

Nö 

Auf welchem dritten Programm der ARD schaust du heute "Dinner For One"? :suspekt:


----------



## Alexander Schuc (31. Dezember 2008)

Auf keinem  Kommt im ORF. ^^

Hast du "Dinner for One" noch gar nie gesehen?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (2. Januar 2009)

Nö

Wisst ihr vllt wie lange Madagaskar 2 gerendert hat?

mfg


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß es nicht genau. Da kann man nur schätzen 
Ich würde sagen etwa so lange wie Shrek 3 oder so? Da haben die auf der DVD 13 Millionen Stunden gesagt (wenn man alle Rechner zusammenzählt).

Hast du Madagaskar 2 schon gesehen?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (2. Januar 2009)

ja hab ich, 13 mio. stunden! wow na wenn das nicht mal ne nette stromrechnung gibt

wie lange ist dein Pc am Tag an?

mfg


----------



## Maik (2. Januar 2009)

werktags bis zu 12h, wochenends auch gerne schon mal durchgehend 

Wieviele Rechner hast du zuhause stehen, und wieviele nutzt du simultan?


----------



## ArtificialPro (2. Januar 2009)

Hab 5 Rechner rum stehen, wovon 2 aktiv genutzt werden.  Die anderen kommen auf den Müll^^

Wieviel geld hast du 2008 für Computer und Co ausgegeben?


----------



## Maik (2. Januar 2009)

Autsch, falsche Frage  außerplanmäßig ca 1500 €uronen - siehe Benutzerkonto wird nicht geladen :suspekt:

Bist du hardwaremäßig kompetent, um dir ein System individuell und nach "do-it-yourself"-Manier zusammenzubasteln?


----------



## ArtificialPro (3. Januar 2009)

Kompetent? Nun ja, ich bau mir die Rechner selber zusammen. Ist günstiger und hat eine bessere Qualität ^^

Bist du eher ein Partytier oder eine Couchkartoffel?


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2009)

Von allem ein bisschen 

Sonnenbaden oder Après-Ski?


----------



## sight011 (4. Januar 2009)

Sonnenbad! Am besten am Strand! 

Du kommst um diese Uhrzeit von einem wirklich gelungenen Abend nach Hause, was tust du (zocken/ Film gucken / an einer Frau rumschrauben/ an deiner Frau rumschrauben / wieder los?)

mfg A.


----------



## Maik (4. Januar 2009)

Im CSS-Code fremder Leute rumschrauben :suspekt:

LP oder CD?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (4. Januar 2009)

CD aber LPs haben mehr Stil =)

Glaubst du, dass dich ein Ego-Shooter zum Amokläufer machen könnte?


----------



## ArtificialPro (4. Januar 2009)

Nein, wenn dann nur in sehr geringen teilen. So war es doch bei jedem Amoklauf an Schulen so, dass die Täter starke psychische Probleme hatten und Mobbingopfer waren. Die Politiker brauchten bloß einen Sündenbock um ihr eigenes Versagen zu verbergen...

Vegetarier? Wenn ja warum? Natürliche Überzeugung oder Gruppenzwang? Trend?


----------



## ronaldh (5. Januar 2009)

Auf gar keinen Fall!

Arbeitest Du heute wieder?


----------



## schutzgeist (5. Januar 2009)

Ja.. ole  Hatte leider keinen Urlaub die letzten Tage..

Hausschuhe oder dicke Wollsocken?


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2009)

barfuß 

Adidas oder Puma?


----------



## ink (5. Januar 2009)

Adidas (Superstars!)
Cap oder Haare?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (5. Januar 2009)

Die Gelfrisur muss man doch zeigen

Fußball oder Baskettball?


----------



## schutzgeist (5. Januar 2009)

Sport is doof.. 

Vollmilch Schoki oder Zartbitter?


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2009)

weiße Schoki bitte 

Schlitten oder Schlittschuh?


----------



## schutzgeist (5. Januar 2009)

Schlitten, ist nicht so wackelig 

Bus oder Bahn?


----------



## ronaldh (5. Januar 2009)

Auto!

Bier oder Wein?


----------



## schutzgeist (5. Januar 2009)

Bier ^^

Chips oder Nachos (mit Dip )?


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2009)

Käsekräcker, am liebsten die selbst gebackenen, die taugen was 

Kurz- oder Langschläfer?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (5. Januar 2009)

Langschläfer

ordentlich oder unordentlich?


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2009)

ordentlich.

clever oder smart?


----------



## DrSoong (5. Januar 2009)

Beide(s).

Pinnwand oder Magnettafel?


Der Doc!


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (5. Januar 2009)

Magnettafel, kann man auch draufschreiben 

Videorekorder oder DVDplayer?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (5. Januar 2009)

DVD Player

Ego-shooter oder Fantasy?


----------



## Freak (5. Januar 2009)

Definitiv Shooter.

Links, rechts, oben oder unten?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (5. Januar 2009)

Rechts!

Mario oder Luigi?


----------



## ArtificialPro (5. Januar 2009)

Die kommen mir beide fragwürdig vor. ^^

Französisch oder Latein?


----------



## schutzgeist (5. Januar 2009)

französisch.. *hust* 

Kino oder DVD Abend daheim bequem aufm Sofa?


----------



## ArtificialPro (5. Januar 2009)

Bequem mit 6 leuten auf einem kleinen Sofa 

Heute Party oder von der Arbeit erholen?


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2009)

Welche Party? Welche Arbeit? :suspekt:

Hab von Silvester noch genug, und steck diese Woche voll im Urlaub ;-)

Fliege oder Krawatte?


----------



## schutzgeist (5. Januar 2009)

Nix davon.

Popcorn süß oder salzig?


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Januar 2009)

Salzig! süßes Popcorn *krusel*

Cashews oder Erdnüsse?


----------



## Freak (5. Januar 2009)

Erdnüsse.

Vorne oder hinten?


----------



## sight011 (6. Januar 2009)

Addidas habe ich zumindest gerade an! -Puma finde ich n Tick edler! -Habe ich auch was von rumfliegen! 

Pamela Anderson oder Angelina Jolie? ;-] ... Haha auf der falschen Seite die Frage gelesen, ... aber ist ja auch noch früh 

-Von Vorne! ;-]


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Addidas habe ich zumindest gerade an! -Puma finde ich n Tick edler! -Habe ich auch was von rumfliegen!
> 
> Pamela Anderson oder Angelina Jolie? ;-]


Na, auf der falschen Seite eingestiegen?  Adidas vs. Puma war gestern Nachmittag


----------



## chmee (6. Januar 2009)

Hui, schwierig.. Aber dann doch lieber Brangelina. Als Lara Croft im ersten Teil eine Augenweide.

Wohnung im Hinterhof 3.Stock oder eher Vorderhaus Souterrain ?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Zum Glück nicht beides - man wird ja schliesslich nicht jünger, und Souterrain kann auch ziemlich bedrückend wirken, bei ca 190cm Körpergröße und, für Kellergeschoße üblich/typisch, eine niedrigere Deckenhöhe (Geschoßhöhe) *ducktsichständig* 

Asterix oder Mickey Mouse?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (6. Januar 2009)

Micky

Xbox360 oder Playstation 3?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

N64 

Katholik oder Protestant?


----------



## chmee (6. Januar 2009)

PS3, keine Frage.. *too late*

*Anti-Christ*  Ehrlicherweise zahle ich immer noch Kirchensteuer (rk), keine Ahnung, wohl um meinen Eltern und auch meiner Frau noch zu zeigen, dass ich kein verlorengegangenes Schaf bin  Muss das mal ändern, wenn ich das so lese, ist es wirklich sinnlos, dieses Geld abzugeben.. Ach ja,  kleine Werbung für mein Sweatshirt zum Thema : http://www.mein-shirt.de/shop/phreekz/phreekz Custom/Antichrist


Frage fürs kommende Rentenalter : *Genießen im eigenen Heim oder durch die Welt reisen ?*


----------



## reykjavik (6. Januar 2009)

Hier hat sich ja so langsam nen kleiner Akademiker eingeschlichen !

Ich überspringe deine pubertäre Frage einfach mal .... *durch die Welt reisen*

_
Vorderrad- oder Hinterradantrieb ?_


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Audi, Quattro! 

Mountainbike oder Rennmaschine?


----------



## chmee (6. Januar 2009)

Singlespeed - aber mit Bremsen  Wahlweise auch ein umgebautes 28Zoll ATB mit nur einem Kranz vorne und vielleicht 7 Hinten. Reicht für die Stadt.

Fully, Hardtail mit/ohne Federgabel ?

mfg chmee


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Januar 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Fully, Hardtail mit/ohne Federgabel ?



Häääh? 

Frühstücksmensch oder nicht Frühstücker?


----------



## ronaldh (6. Januar 2009)

Kaffee und Zigarillo...

CD oder MP3?


----------



## DrSoong (6. Januar 2009)

MP3, aber nur die hochqualitativen.

Suppe oder Nachspeise?

Der Doc!


----------



## Freak (6. Januar 2009)

Süßes kommt immer gut.

Chemie oder Physik?


----------



## DosCoder (6. Januar 2009)

Physik.

Morgenmuffel oder Frühaufsteher?


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Januar 2009)

Definitiv Morgenmuffel. Meine Arbeit müsste eigentlich um 11 oder so anfangen .

Dein Arbeitsbeginn ist um....?


----------



## ronaldh (6. Januar 2009)

Meistens so ab 10...

Ist Dir kalt?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Ja... -13°C hier.

2D oder 3D?


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Januar 2009)

Die Heizung läuft mit voller Kraft. Deswegen nur wenn ich aufs Klo oder in die Küche muss. Sonst nicht .

edit: Zu spät.... 2D!

Wann hast du das letzte mal Kekse gegessen?


----------



## sight011 (6. Januar 2009)

Wir aus der grafik haben vorhin die Bounty/Mars/Twix/etc. -Minis von einer aus dem Office aufgegessen, wenn das auch zählt! 

Tauchen oder Bergsteigen? ;-]


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wir aus der grafik haben vorhin die Bounty/Mars/Twix/etc. -Minis von einer aus dem Office aufgegessen, wenn das auch zählt!


Wir sind hier nicht bei "Der Typ unter mir ..." 

Biken.

FKK oder Sauna?


----------



## ArtificialPro (6. Januar 2009)

Die Aussicht auf Bergen ist fantastisch, aber ich find tauchen einfach geiler  Obwohl, mit nem großen Pool aus Glas könnte man auch auf dem Berg tauchen 

Zu Spät ^^


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Januar 2009)

Sauna.

Baden oder Duschen?


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Januar 2009)

Hab nur ne Dusche, von daher...

Kaufen oder Mieten?


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (6. Januar 2009)

Duschen,
edit: Nur spätzünder hier 
kaufen, dann gehörts wenigstens mir und es kann kaputt gehen 
gitarre oder geige?


----------



## DosCoder (6. Januar 2009)

Akkustische Gitarre!

Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel oder eigenes Fahrzeug?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Als Mod können wir frei über den betriebseigenen Hub-schrab-schrab verfügen 

Jogging oder Nordic-Walking?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Joggen.

Glas oder Tasse?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (6. Januar 2009)

Glas

Israel oder Libanon?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Frieden!

Bundeswehr oder Zivildienst?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

Ausgemustert 

Tun oder Machen?


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Januar 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Als Mod können wir frei über den betriebseigenen Hub-schrab-schrab verfügen



Super und wir Premium-User dürfen die dann wieder sauber machen

@Topic
mist, zu langsam: beides

Schuhe oder Sandalen? Im Sommer, bei dem Wetter ist mir die Antwort klar, es sei denn du heißt Jesus


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Januar 2009)

Flips Flops 

Wodka oder Martini?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Wodka, aber nur mit Red-Bull 

Salz oder Pfeffer?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

Salz, denn ohne kein vernüftiges Essen.

Genitiv oder Dativ?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Salz und Pfeffer, aber mehr Salz.

Rührei, Spiegelei oder gekochtes Ei?

Zu langsam... Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod  also Dativ.
Frage oben zu lesen.


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Januar 2009)

Bäh.. Eier.. wenn dann gekocht und mit viel Maggi.

Kaffee - schwarz? mit Milch? Zucker?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Schwarz mit Zucker, bitte 

Schwarzer oder Grüner Tee?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

Kaffee mit Milch...ohne Zucker.
Espresso mit Zucker...ohne Milch.

edit wegen zu lahm: eher Schwarzer...ohne Zucker...manchmal mit Milch.

Jetzt oder später?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

lieber schon gestern 

arbeiten oder faulenzen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Was wohl? Faulenzen!

Morgen noch Ferien oder wieder Arbeit/Schule?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

...wieder?
...immer noch und wieder Arbeit?

Er oder Sie?


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Januar 2009)

Ich! 

halb leer oder halb voll?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

halb voll 

Links- oder Rechtshänder?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Rechtshänder.

Wieso ist hier grade so viel los?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

Maus links.
Schreiben rechts.

edit @voll: Langeweile und kalt draussen.

0 oder 1?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Number One  

Geha oder Pelikan?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

Nur Pelikanerfahrung.

TK-Fallbleistift oder Druckbleistift mit 0,35er Mine?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

In meinem Job als Bauzeichner kommt an der Reißschiene (Zeichentisch) beides zum Einsatz.

Hubba Bubba oder doch lieber ein Wrigleys?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Früher Hubba Bubba, Jetzt Wrigleys.

Tastatur oder Touchscreen?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

PC - Tastatur.
Handy - Touchscreen.

Weasel oder Wiesel?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Mein Name ist Wiesel, Vin-Wiesel 

Leder oder Plastik?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Dann lieber Leder 

Mustertapete oder Rauhfaser mit Farbanstrich?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

Lieber gern Gipsputz mit Anstrich 

Schnee oder Regen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Schnee! 

SOmmer oder Winter?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Sommer 

Festnetz oder mobil?


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Januar 2009)

Mobil mit Festnetzflat 

Hotel oder Campingplatz?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Ferienwohnung 

Nord- oder Ostsee?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

Ostsee, da dort immer Wasser am Strand ist.

"...Brezel backen" oder "...Schmidt's Katze"?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Brezeln sind immer lecker 

mit oder ohne Butter?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

ICQ mit Butter 

Chaos oder Ordnung?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Januar 2009)

Mag Ordnung aber es herrscht Chaos.

First Person oder Third Person Shooter?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Weder noch.

Span- oder Tischlerplatte?


----------



## smileyml (6. Januar 2009)

Klar Tischlerplatte.

Chat oder nicht?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

eher weniger ...

OCB oder Smokingpaper?


----------



## Golum123 (6. Januar 2009)

OCB

 oder :suspekt: ?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

ist kontextabhängig 

Hand- oder Kopfstand?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (6. Januar 2009)

Handstand

Mülltrenner oder nicht?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

Wehe wenn nicht, ansonsten wird die Tonne von der Müllabfuhr nicht geleert ;-)

Bist du handwerklich begabt, oder glänzst du mit "Zwei linken Händen", und bist froh, den Nagel ohne Quetschungen in die Wand zu treiben?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (6. Januar 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wenn ich zu etwas lust habe, dann wirds auch ganz ordentlich, wenn nicht, dann nicht

Und das mit der Müllabfuhr stimmt nicht so ganz;-]

Wellen oder Zick Zack?


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2009)

c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> Und das mit der Müllabfuhr stimmt nicht so ganz;-]


Na, dann zieh mal zu uns in den Dunstkreis von Heidelberg, und hau deinen Naßmüll in die grüne Tonne (Papier, Kunststoff) 

Wellen natürlich 

Freihand oder mit Schablone?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (7. Januar 2009)

wenn es schön werden soll, dann Schablone, aber für den Kunst-Unterricht reicht Freihand vollkommen aus

Dubai oder Abu Dhabi?


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2009)

Dubai 

Krakau oder Warschau ?


----------



## Maik (7. Januar 2009)

Warschauer (in Würstchenform) kenn ich nicht 

Veganismus oder Vegetarismus?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2009)

Auf Steak und Eier verzichten? Nönö, dat kommt nich inne Tüte.

Schnabel oder Schnauze?


----------



## sight011 (7. Januar 2009)

Schnabeltasse 

Wie groß ist der höchste Schneemann der Welt? (Die Arme bestehen aus ganzen Tannen )


----------



## ronaldh (7. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung.

YouTube oder Dailymotion.com?


----------



## sight011 (7. Januar 2009)

round about 25m!  (Schneemann)


----------



## c4dazubi08 (7. Januar 2009)

Youtube...

Stein, Schere oder Papier?


----------



## Maik (7. Januar 2009)

Brunnen.

dick oder dünn?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (7. Januar 2009)

Normal

Herz, Leber, Niere, Milz, Gehirn oder Herz?


----------



## Maik (7. Januar 2009)

Brust.

Huhn oder Pute?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (7. Januar 2009)

Huhn

Rühr-, Spiegel- oder gekochtes Ei?


----------



## Maik (7. Januar 2009)

Spiegelei 

Freiland- oder Käfighaltung?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

Die, die am wenigsten kosten 

Stolzer Geschirrspülerbesitzer oder verdammter von Hand-Spüler?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

Ersteres 

mit oder ohne Frühstück?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

ohne.

Lieber spülen oder lieber abtrocknen?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich an früher zurückdenke: abtrocknen.

Pinsel oder Rolle?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (8. Januar 2009)

Pinsel

Warum bin ich noch am PC obwohl ich morgen um 6.30 Uhr aufwachen muss?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

Rolle. Ich find das schmatzende Geräusch beim Abrollen der Farbe toll 

btw: ich sollte noch abspülen.. muh ^^

mist... zu spät... wahrscheinlich aus dem gleichen Grund wie ich.. alles was man sich heute Abend vorgenommen hat vor sich her geschoben..

TV oder PC?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

TV, wenn's um Dokumentationen und Sportübertragungen geht.

mit oder ohne Schlafanzug?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

Shorts und wenns kalt ist nochn T-Shirt.

Bar bezahlen oder mit Karte?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

cash zählt.

DM oder €?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

Mittlerweile mit dem € abgefunden.

Streichen oder Tapezieren?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

erst tapezieren, dann streichen 

- letzteres steht mir morgen bevor -

Dame oder Mühle?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

Damen. Bin ja nicht Don Quichotte oder wie der heißt .

CIA oder Bundesnachrichtendienst?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

Such dir einen in meiner Signatur aus 

Pool-Billard oder Snooker?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

Billard.. auch wenn sich alle in höchster Lebensgefahr befinden wenn ich mit dem Stöckchen hantier 

Kinderriegel oder Kinder Schokolade?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

schmecken doch beide gleich, dann lieber "duplo" 

sportlich oder unsportlich?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

Spo... was? ;-)

Soll ich langsam mal ins Bett oder nicht?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

aber vorher noch abspülen 

feminin oder maskulin?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

hab ich schon 

feminin.

Platikgrünzeug oder echte Pflanzen?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

ich vermeide Plastik, wo es nur geht.

Schreiner oder Tischler?


----------



## -king-kerosin- (8. Januar 2009)

Platikgrünzeug

darf ich mitmachen?

cd oder dvd


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

Ist doch beides Holz? 

geschüttelt oder gerührt?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

jo, aber regionalbedingt (Schreiner = Süden, Tischler = Norden) 

Ich mag mein Bett (auf)geschüttelt.

Sekt oder Wein?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

Bier.

Herr der Ringe oder Star Wars?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

Star Wars 

ARD oder ZDF?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Januar 2009)

Ich hab letzte Woche festgestellt, als ich Batman auf ZDF guckn wollte, dass ich die nicht mal einprogrammiert hab. Und dabei hab ich den Fernseher jetzt fast 3 Jahre 

amazon oder lieber Buch-/CD-Laden?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

Amazon.

Laugenbrötchen mit Marmelade?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (8. Januar 2009)

Marmelade!

es klappt wieder!

Wasser mit oder ohne Kohlensäure?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

ohne ist beim Sport besser.

ATI oder NVIDIA?


----------



## ArtificialPro (8. Januar 2009)

Heutzutage nur noch Nvidia...

Digital oder analog?


----------



## smileyml (8. Januar 2009)

...eher digital

Zurück zu vorheriger Frage:
Star Wars oder Star Trek?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

immer noch Star Wars 

Anakin oder Luke?


----------



## smileyml (8. Januar 2009)

...ganz klar Leia.

Kirk oder Picard?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

Chewbacca.

COM1 oder USB?


----------



## smileyml (8. Januar 2009)

USB.
?Chewbacca bei Star Trek 

Kosmonaut oder Astronaut?


----------



## ArtificialPro (8. Januar 2009)

USb 2.0 

CD, DVD, Blue ray oder Speicherstick?

Edit: Astronaut


----------



## c4dazubi08 (8. Januar 2009)

Speicherstick!

Laptop oder Desktop?


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2009)

Desktop.

Linux, Mac, oder Win?


----------



## smileyml (8. Januar 2009)

Windows.

Ipod oder Walkman?


----------



## ArtificialPro (8. Januar 2009)

Mp3 Player, ich hasse IPod`s

Single oder multi?


----------



## reykjavik (8. Januar 2009)

multi

Was gibt´s an iPods zu hassen?

Rot- oder Weißwein?


----------



## DrSoong (8. Januar 2009)

Rotwein für gemütliche Stunden, Weißwein für den Gspritzten.

Data oder Lore?


Der Doc!


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Januar 2009)

Kp, weder noch?!

Handy mit oder ohne Kamera?


----------



## smileyml (9. Januar 2009)

...vorwiegend zum telefonieren.

"Allabendlich" oder "täglich Murmeltier"?


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Januar 2009)

Ich mag Murmeltiere 

Heute schon geraucht? <Bin ma draußen ^^


----------



## zuckerbrini (9. Januar 2009)

nee

Für oder gegen rauchen in Lokalen?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2009)

Eher gegen. Aber lieber mal eine gescheite nicht so halbherzige Regelung. Entweder rauchen oder nicht rauchen.

Schnabeltier oder Dodo?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (9. Januar 2009)

Schnabeltier

"Mission Impossible" oder "Stirb langsam"?


----------



## ronaldh (9. Januar 2009)

Mission Impossible.

Haus oder Wohnung?


----------



## Maik (9. Januar 2009)

Mietwohnung.

Erd- oder Ober-/Dachgeschoß?


----------



## ronaldh (9. Januar 2009)

Alles...

Rot oder schwarz?


----------



## Maik (9. Januar 2009)

Blau.

Balkon oder Terrasse?


----------



## DrSoong (9. Januar 2009)

Balkonien.

Hungrig oder Satt?


Der Doc!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Januar 2009)

Satt

Kabel oder Wireless?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (9. Januar 2009)

Also ich bevorzuge WLAN-Kabel 

Wann warst du das letzte mal einen ganzen Tag nicht am PC?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub das war im August.

Hast du schonmal deinen Geburtstag vergessen?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (9. Januar 2009)

Ja, aber ich bin da gerade erst für die Schule aufgewacht und schon kam meine Mutter
"Herzlichen Glückwusch zu Geburtstag!" und ich habe erstmal gar nichts gecheckt

Vincet raven ( der Psychopat der mit Vögeln sprechen kann) oder Uri Geller ( der, der sich jeden nachmittag nach dem Kontakt mit Geistern auch noch mit Aliens über das Wetter im Weltall unterhaltet)?


----------



## DrSoong (9. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mich zwischen 2 Übeln entscheiden soll, nehm ich keinen der beiden.

Kino oder Video?


Der Doc!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Januar 2009)

Kino. Kommt da doch einfach besser Rüber.

Bildschirm oder Beamer?


----------



## ArtificialPro (10. Januar 2009)

beides geil...

Wann seid ihr heute aufgestanden? (ich um 17:50) ^^


----------



## c4dazubi08 (10. Januar 2009)

Na dann guten morgen
ich bin um 9.30 aufgewacht

magst du Zaubershows?


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2009)

Kein Zauber mehr da. Nein.

Hast Du in diesem Jahr schon eine ausgedehnte Schneeballschlacht abgehalten ?


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. Januar 2009)

leider nein

Würdest du mitmachen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Januar 2009)

Natürlich 

Nutzt du jeden freien Tag gut aus?


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (10. Januar 2009)

Ich denke schon, ich programmiere irgendeinen Mist 

Würdest du lieber SOmmer haben?


----------



## Maik (10. Januar 2009)

Ja.

Astronaut oder Kosmonaut?


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2009)

Taikonaut 

Kassette oder Platte ?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Januar 2009)

Cd

Sprite, Cola oder Fanta?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Januar 2009)

Bier 

T-Shirt oder Hemd?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Januar 2009)

Bist du dafür nicht etwas zu jung

t-shirt

counter strike oder call of duty?


----------



## ArtificialPro (11. Januar 2009)

Bist Duuu nicht etwas zu jung für Cs und CoD ^^

Gta 4

Popstar oder Drogendealer?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Januar 2009)

wer sagt denn das ich solche extrem spiele spiele ich spiele Turok und die unzensierte version von Fall out und von Dead Space

Popstar unter den Drogendealern 

Ghetto oder Reichstag?


----------



## tobee (11. Januar 2009)

von Beiden etwas, wenn das geht 
Atheismus oder Theismus?


----------



## ArtificialPro (11. Januar 2009)

Atheismus


Mcdoof oder Burgerking?


----------



## tobee (11. Januar 2009)

ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> Atheismus
> 
> 
> Mcdoof oder Burgerking?


Würgerking
Welcher Heinz? Rühmann oder Erhard?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Januar 2009)

Subway oder Dönerbude  Falls beides nicht vorhanden ist dann Mäcces.

Tag oder Nacht?

Ah zu langsam. Rühmann.
Frage gilt noch


----------



## tobee (11. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall Nacht, sonst wär ich jetzt nicht mehr wach.
TV Total oder Fernseher aus?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Januar 2009)

TV Total...

hast du schon mal was geklaut?


----------



## DrSoong (11. Januar 2009)

Außer manchmal manchen Leuten die Zeit noch nichts.

Wie groß bist du?


Der Doc!


----------



## Freak (11. Januar 2009)

NOCH 174 Zentimeter.

Schiller oder Goethe?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Januar 2009)

Schiller.

Was glaubst du, wie viele Leute beim Contest noch abegeben werden?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Januar 2009)

noch 1 wenn Arti abgibt, dann 2

Hast du ein Haustier?


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2009)

Ja.

Hund, Katze, oder Maus?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Januar 2009)

Katze.

Dienstag oder Mittwoch?


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2009)

Freitag :suspekt:

Arbeiter/Angestellter, Student oder Schüler?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Januar 2009)

Schüler...

Raucher?


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2009)

Ja.

Zigarello oder Zigarre?


----------



## ArtificialPro (11. Januar 2009)

Füher Zigarren, heute kippen 

Was glaubst d wer den Contest gewinnen wird?


----------



## Nico Graichen (11. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht welchem, aber ich bin sicher: ich nicht!

Eishockey oder Fußball?


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2009)

Schau mal hier: 2D/3D Grafik-Contest - "bionic" 

Dann lieber Fußball, wenngleich es beim Eishockey zwischendurch auch schon mal eine Massenschlägerei gibt 

"DSF" oder "Eurosport"?


----------



## Freak (11. Januar 2009)

Zu welcher Uhrzeit?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Januar 2009)

Denke mal nach dem Sportquiz


----------



## Freak (11. Januar 2009)

*00:00* Sport Clips  Clips 226-947
*00:15* Sport Clips  Clips 1-395-980
*00:30* Sport Clips  Clips 6-115-183


Na, da bin ich sowieso schon im Bett...

Sagen wir mal DSF - Eurosport kriegen wir nur so schlecht rein.


Laptop oder Netbook?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Januar 2009)

Laptop.

Glas oder Plastikflasche?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Januar 2009)

Aufgrund meiner sporadisch auftretenden Tollpatschigkeit Plastikflaschen.

Magst du Katzen?


----------



## sight011 (12. Januar 2009)

I love them!

Magst du Hunde?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Januar 2009)

Bißchen unterwürfig, aber ich mag sie schon. Einen eigenen möchte ich aber nicht...

Lieblingstier?


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2009)

Pottwal 

Platt- oder Spreizfuß?


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Januar 2009)

Senkspreiz

Motorrad oder Auto?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Januar 2009)

Auto. Da ist immer eine schöne Temperatur. Im Winter aufm Motorrad....oder im Sommer mitn Motorrad im Stau....Nönö.

Neu und teuer oder älter und günstig?


----------



## ronaldh (12. Januar 2009)

Neu und teuer...

Älter als 40?


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Januar 2009)

Nein, mein Auto ist genau 3 Jahre alt 

Schnee oder lieber Hitze ? ? ?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Januar 2009)

Hitze. Ich mag Kälte nicht. Wobei ich gegen Schnee eigentlich nix hab.

Feiern ohne Alkohol oder mit?


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2009)

Mit wenigen Ausnahmen ohne.

Cola oder Fanta?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Januar 2009)

Cola.

Coca-Cola oder Pepsi?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Januar 2009)

Pepsi, aber wenn nichts anderes da ist Cola.

Antik oder modern?


----------



## ronaldh (12. Januar 2009)

Beides.

Träumst Du farbig oder schwarz-weiß?


----------



## DrSoong (12. Januar 2009)

In PHP/HTML, aber mit Syntaxhighlighting (also Farbe). 

Reden oder Schreiben?


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Januar 2009)

Gute Frage. Aber ich denke mal farbig. Ich pass einfach das nächste Mal auf, ok? ^^

Hast du die langen Unterhosen ausgepackt weil dir zu kalt war?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (12. Januar 2009)

meinste boxershort?
wenn ja, dann ja

Könnte ein Mod meinen Roboter "Marvin" aus dem Showroom in die Werkstatt verlagern? Denn ich habe nun bemerkt, dass das Volk nicht so zufrieden ist^^


----------



## smileyml (12. Januar 2009)

Kann er 

Sekt oder Selters?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Januar 2009)

Sekt.

Suppe oder Eintopf?


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn dann Suppe?

Fertiggericht oder selber kochen?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn meine Mutter kocht

danke  smileyml

rtl oder prosieben?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Januar 2009)

Pro7 hat Simpsons, also das.

Emo oder Anti-Emo?


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Januar 2009)

Emo-mobber  Macht einfach spaß die zu verarschen, aber zum glück ist der "Trend" hier oben schon länger vorbei ... 

Batman oder Superman?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (12. Januar 2009)

Batman hat einen cooleren Anzug.

Strand oder Schnee?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Januar 2009)

@AP: Bei uns isses noch voll im Gange /:

Schnee bei 25°C 

Amerika oder China?


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Januar 2009)

Mein Beileid 

Amerika? China? Beides doof ^^

Schlucken oder spucken? ^^


----------



## c4dazubi08 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ein Junge...^^ 
und auch nicht homosexuel^^

Groß- oder Kleinschreibung?


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Januar 2009)

zu langsam
beides, sieht sonst blöd aus

bleiben wir beim Thema 

oben oder unten?


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2009)

Von hier oben sieht die Welt eindeutig besser aus 

Gewinner oder Verlierer?


----------



## Freak (12. Januar 2009)

GEWINNER. IMMER.

Benjamin B. oder Bibi B. - für alle die ihre Kindheitstraumata noch nicht verdrängt haben.


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2009)

Asterix, der Gallier - wer sonst 

Kachelofen oder Zentralheizung?


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich den Ofen nicht sauber machen muss nehm ich den.

Könnte mir jemand Kohlen holen?


----------



## Maik (12. Januar 2009)

nö  

Hab davon noch aus meiner Kindheit/Jugend genug, als wir im zweiten Hinterhof eines (West)Berliners Althauses im obersten Geschoß (3.Stock) wohnten, und die Kohlen im Keller gehortet wurden.

Briketts oder Eier(kohlen)?


----------



## DrSoong (13. Januar 2009)

Gar nichts von beiden, Zentralheizung auf Fernwärme basierend.

IRC oder JAVA-Chat?


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (13. Januar 2009)

Nix davon.

Markise oder Sonnenschirm?


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Januar 2009)

In ein paar Tagen bestimmt wieder Regenschirm 
Aber dann doch lieber Markise

Rock und Metal: Deutsch oder Englisch oder doch ne ganz andere Sprache?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (13. Januar 2009)

Am Strand Sonnenschirm (wenn ich nicht im Wasser bin)

Groß- oder Kleinschreibung?


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2009)

c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> Am Strand Sonnenschirm (wenn ich nicht im Wasser bin)
> 
> *Groß- oder Kleinschreibung?*


Bitte etwas mehr Kreativität an den Tag legen 



c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin ein Junge...^^
> und auch nicht homosexuel^^
> 
> *Groß- oder Kleinschreibung?*



Wie du siehst, ja 

Analphabet oder Legasteniker?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (13. Januar 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Bitte etwas mehr Kreativität an den Tag legen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja darauf hat ja noch keiner geantwortet

und zu deiner Frage, das ist doch so ziemlich das selbe(und es wird außerdem Legastheniker geschrieben ), und ich glaube, man kann es sich denken, sonst würde ich ja hier nicht schreiben können^^

Nervt dich Spongebob?


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Januar 2009)

nur wenn ich ihn sehe

Und weil ihr mich ignoriert habt nochmal:
Rock und Metal: Deutsch oder Englisch oder doch ne ganz andere Sprache?

PS: Analphabet und Legasteniker sind nicht das gleiche


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2009)

c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> ja darauf hat ja noch keiner geantwortet


Tatsächlich?


Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> beides, sieht sonst blöd aus


Mit deiner Lesekompetenz ist aber soweit alles in Ordnung, oder? :suspekt:



c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> und es wird außerdem Legastheniker geschrieben


Das verlorengegangene "h" darfst du ruhig aufheben, behalten, und dir wo hinpappen 


Zurück zum Spiel...


> Rock und Metal: Deutsch oder Englisch oder doch ne ganz andere Sprache?


Sorry, nichts von alledem.

Nokia oder Siemens?


----------



## ArtificialPro (13. Januar 2009)

Nichts geht über Sony Ericcsson! 

Guckts du the next uri keller? Wenn ja warum?


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2009)

Warum sollte ich? Ich hab mir noch nicht mal "The Last Uri Keller" angetan 

Drei- oder Vieleck?


----------



## ArtificialPro (13. Januar 2009)

*ich weiß das es "Geller" heißt, wollte nur aufs Niveau anspielen *

Vieleck (polygon)

Gas oder Kohle?


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Januar 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Mit deiner Lesekompetenz ist aber soweit alles in Ordnung, oder? :suspekt:


ja wieso?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Januar 2009)

Auch noch offtopic:

Ich denke, dass das an Azubi gerichtet war.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (13. Januar 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Tatsächlich?
> Mit deiner Lesekompetenz ist aber soweit alles in Ordnung, oder? :suspekt:
> 
> Das verlorengegangene "h" darfst du ruhig aufheben, behalten, und dir wo hinpappen
> ...






ne,ne,ne mein Freund da stand vorher etwas anderes
( ich glaube er hat geantwortet "Es kommt drauf an wobei" oder so etwas ähnliches.
Und mit meiner Lesekompetenz ist auch alles in Ordnung

ok zurück zum Thema

Gas.

Welche olympische Disziplin findest du am besten?


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2009)

Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> ja wieso?





Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Auch noch offtopic:
> 
> Ich denke, dass das an Azubi gerichtet war.


Richtig gedacht.

@Nico: Sorry für das Mißverständnis  



> Welche olympische Disziplin findest du am besten?


Sommer: Triathlon, Winter: Biathlon

aktiv oder passiv?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (13. Januar 2009)

kommt drauf an wenn es heißt "ich werde geschlagen" ist der passiv nicht soberauschend, aber wenn es heißt "ich werde von einem hübschen Mädchen geküsst" ist das schon was anderes^^

PS oder C4D?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Januar 2009)

Uff beides gut. Ich will keins davon weglassen 

Digital oder Analog?


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2009)

GIMP.

ok, dann eben digital 

MS Office oder OpenOffice?


----------



## tobee (13. Januar 2009)

OOo
Simpsons oder South Park?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (13. Januar 2009)

Southpark ^^

Soll Hoffenheim Meister werden?


----------



## smileyml (13. Januar 2009)

NEIN.

Warum nicht?


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2009)

Weil ihnen in der Rückrunde die Puste ausgehen wird, und am Ende die Bayern Deutscher Meister werden.

Amateur oder Profi?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Januar 2009)

Amateur. (nur worin/wobei?)

Windows 7 oder NT 6.1?  *fg*


----------



## DrSoong (14. Januar 2009)

Ich bleib momentan lieber noch bei Windows NT 5.3, muss aber die 7er-Beta mal durchprobieren (Auftrag von meinem Bruder ).

Strom oder Kerze?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2009)

Mit 'ner Kerze bekomm ich hier beim besten Willen die Kaffeemaschine nicht zum Laufen 

Handschraubendreher oder Akku-Schrauber?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Januar 2009)

Hand. Ich muss jetzt nicht soviel schrauben und da würde ich eh nur vergessen dan Akku aufzuladen und solche Sachen.

Maus oder Tastatur?


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Januar 2009)

Maus UND Tastatur 
--------------------------------------------------
Kälte oder Hitze ? ? ?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Januar 2009)

Hatten wir doch vor ein paar Seiten schonmal... Hitze.

Deine Handymarke?


----------



## Dorschty (14. Januar 2009)

Leider Nokia....würde ich mir heute aber nie mehr holen! Eher Sony Ericsson.

Deine Lieblingssportart?


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Januar 2009)

Bowling / Billard / Schach

und sorry wegen der Hitze, aber kann mir nicht alles merken - zudem warte ich dringend darauf 

--------------------------------------------------------

Welche Sportart(en) hasst Du ? ?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Januar 2009)

Könnte jetzt nicht sagen das ich irgendwelche Sportarten hasse... Ein paar sind halt langweilig zum zugucken, wie z. B. Curling oder Tennis. Und manche machen mir halt keinen Spaß, wie z. B. Schwimmen.

Wohnst du alleine?


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2009)

Nein, ich lebe mit meiner Süßen zusammen 

Hast du schon mal außerhalb des Elternhauses in einer WG (Wohngemeinschaft)  gelebt?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Januar 2009)

Ja. Ist im Moment auch noch so. Achja, im Moment wäre noch ein Zimmer frei, falls jemand Interesse hat .

Irland oder Großbritannien?


----------



## zuckerbrini (14. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall Großbritannien (London!)

Hast du schon mal ans Auswandern gedacht?


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2009)

Ja, und als Fluchtorte stehen Australien oder Skandinavien (vorzugsweise Schweden) zur Diskussion.

Mit der Deutschen Bahn oder per Anhalter in den Urlaub?


----------



## DrSoong (14. Januar 2009)

Mit dem Fahrrad, ist gesünder aber anstrengender.

ZIP oder RAR?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2009)

ZIPpo 

Canon oder Epson?


----------



## Dorschty (14. Januar 2009)

Canon!

Intel oder AMD?


----------



## eeemoh (14. Januar 2009)

Früher AMD, jetzt (wieder) Intel ...

Katzen- oder Hundemensch?


----------



## ronaldh (14. Januar 2009)

Hund

Kreditkarte, EC oder Bar?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Januar 2009)

EC. Selbst Micropayment.. *mwahaha*

Münzen oder Scheine? g*


----------



## hammet (14. Januar 2009)

Scheine, Münzen sind zu schwer 

Fahrrad oder Auto ?


----------



## DrSoong (14. Januar 2009)

Fahrrad, Auto ist so schwer, wenn man es bei schlechten Wetter in den Keller stellen will. 

Stein, Schere oder Papier?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2009)

Darauf hab ich hier vor einer Woche schon mal mit  "Brunnen" geantwortet 

Bücherregal oder eBooks?


----------



## ronaldh (14. Januar 2009)

Bücherregal.

Rock oder Dance?


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2009)

Nichts von beiden.

Brief oder Email?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (14. Januar 2009)

E-Mail

In welchem Kinofilm warst du als letztes?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Januar 2009)

Madagaskar2.

Family Guy oder Simpsons?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (14. Januar 2009)

Family Guy

Wie viele Fremdsprachen kennst du?


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2009)

c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> Wie viele Fremdsprachen kennst du?


Zwischengeschobene Rückfrage: Kennen, oder können?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (14. Januar 2009)

können


mfg

Azubi


----------



## zuckerbrini (19. Januar 2009)

Also können leider nur Englisch.

Welche Sprache würdest du gerne lernen bzw. lernst du gerade?


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. Januar 2009)

Swaheli werde ich zwecks meines Tansania-Jahres wohl lernen. Wir sammeln PCs für um  in Mbinga eine Computerschule aufzubauen. Dass hießt wenn irgendjemand Zeug hat, dass er nicht mehr braucht: pm me 

Python oder Perl?


----------



## ronaldh (20. Januar 2009)

Nix davon.

Kabel, Antenne, Satellit?


----------



## zuckerbrini (20. Januar 2009)

Antenne.

Urlaubsfoto oder -video?


----------



## ronaldh (20. Januar 2009)

Beides!

Digital oder Film?


----------



## zuckerbrini (20. Januar 2009)

Digital (ganz selten Film, wenn ich den Film dann selber entwickle und die Fotos selber ausarbeite)

Photoshop oder ein anderes kostenpflichtiges Programm oder vielleicht sogar ein kostenlose (und welches)?


----------



## DrSoong (20. Januar 2009)

An den privaten Rechnern Paint.NET und GIMP, am dienstlichen Notebook Photoshop CS2 (und sogar legal ).

Deine Lieblingsfarbe?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (20. Januar 2009)

Immer noch blau 

Hart- oder Weichholz?


----------



## ronaldh (21. Januar 2009)

Kommt drauf an.

XP oder Vista?


----------



## zuckerbrini (21. Januar 2009)

XP

MicrosoftOffice oder OpenOffice?


----------



## Maik (21. Januar 2009)

OO

Arbeiten, um zu leben, oder leben, um zu arbeiten?


----------



## zuckerbrini (21. Januar 2009)

Arbeiten um zu leben... zumindest versuch ich das

Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## Maik (21. Januar 2009)

Apfelschorle 

Mit oder oder ohne Zitrone?


----------



## Ikkoku (21. Januar 2009)

Mit Zitrone^^

Was gibts heut Abend zum Essen?


----------



## zuckerbrini (21. Januar 2009)

Ich denke heute wird es nichts geben, außer vielleicht ein Brötchen.

Was für ein Tier möchtest du auf keinen Fall sein?


----------



## NSR (21. Januar 2009)

Ratte - Keine lust im gulli zu leben


Den kennt ihr ja - Was war zuerst da Henne oder Ei
aber (ist mir gerade eingefallen) gabs zur Henne auch ein Hahn  (sozusagen 2 zum preis von einem)


----------



## zuckerbrini (21. Januar 2009)

Henne und Hahn waren am Anfangen (waren ja auch Adam und Eva und nicht nur Eva alleine). 

Welchen Prominenten würdest du gerne mal treffen?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (25. Januar 2009)

Oliver Pocher!
Wer ist für dich der lustigste Comedian?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (25. Januar 2009)

Momentan, nachdem ich beide Ace Ventura Filme wiedermal gesehen habe: Jim Carry. *gg*

Passt ein Kamel durchs Nadelöhr?


----------



## Maik (25. Januar 2009)

Dicke 



			
				WIKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das im Volksmund ebenfalls „Nadelöhr“ genannte Hildesheimer Stadttor ist unter Neues Tor (Hildesheim) beschrieben.



Hast du schon mal an einem Wüstenmarathon teilgenommen?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (25. Januar 2009)

Nö, du?

(somit selbe Frage nochmal ^^)


----------



## Maik (25. Januar 2009)

Nö, bin doch nicht lebensmüde 

Teilzeit- oder Vollzeitjob?


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Januar 2009)

Vollzeit. Und Teilzeitstudent 

Im Sommer Schuhe oder Sandalen?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (25. Januar 2009)

Schuhe. (Die selben wie im Winter)

Im Winter Schuhe oder Sandalen?


----------



## DrSoong (25. Januar 2009)

Schuhe, Sandalen saugen sich immer so mit dem Wasser auf der Straße voll.

Sehen, Hören oder Riechen?


Der Doc!


----------



## c4dazubi08 (26. Januar 2009)

sehen

2D oder 3D?


----------



## ronaldh (29. Januar 2009)

Je nach dem... (Außerdem war diese Frage kürzlich schon mal da).

Welches Mailprogramm benutzt Du?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (29. Januar 2009)

Thunderbird

wie findest du popart?


----------



## Powner94 (30. Januar 2009)

wenn du mit popart die Kunst meinst dann find ichs so mittelmäßig.(gibt besseres an Kunst)

Was ist deine Lieblingsbeschäftigung?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (9. Februar 2009)

Am Pc sitzten ^^

Findest du, dass die Leute bei "The Next Uri Geller" psychopaten sind, die gerade aus der Klappsmühle raus sind?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> Findest du, dass die Leute bei "The Next Uri Geller" psychopaten sind



Das liegt doch in der Natur des Menschen. Deswegen: "Ja." Obwohl ich die Sendung noch nie geguckt hab.

Welche 10 Programme nutzt du am öftesten?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Februar 2009)

10? Eiei..


Opera
Outlook
VisualStudio 08 (Std)
mIRC
PsPad
Gimp
Inkscape
SmartFTP
VLC
Remotedesktopverbindung 

Nicht unbedingt geordnet..

Welche Programme unterscheiden sich von deinen 10 meistgenutzten, und durch welche würdest sie erstezen?


----------



## Matze (9. Februar 2009)

VLC Mediaplayer, FireFox, Thunderbird, ICQ, Texteditor, Gimp, OpenOffice, Eclipse, Adobe Audition, Audacity

Edit.: Da war ich wohl zu langsam
Opera durch FireFox, Outlook durch Thunderbird, Visual Studio durch Eclipse (aber ich nehme mal an du entwickelst nicht in Java ^^)
Der Rest sagt mir wenig.

Würdest du eines/mehrere von diesen Programmen (meine oder die von Alex) keinesfalls verwenden? Wenn ja, wieso nicht?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

Hmm, wüsste da jetzt keines. GIMP vllt nicht, da ich IrfanView und PS drauf habe. Aber wenn ich die beiden nicht hätte würde ich auch GIMP verwenden, von daher....

Für wieviel würdest du für immer den IE benutzen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Februar 2009)

Uff da muss schon einiges rausspringen... 1000 im Monat etwa.
(FeuerFuchs for the win!)

Normale- oder Schiebetüren?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Februar 2009)

Hehe.. nein kein Java,.. aber dann wäre Eclipse dabei. 

Mhmm... für 50 Euro (oder mehr  ) im Monat würd ichs schon machen,.. 

Ups.. zulangsam.. aber ich wäre deutlich günstiger. 

Automatische Schiebetüren - siehe Star Trek 

Für wieviel würdest du von deinem Betriebsystem auf ein Konkurrenzprodukt wechseln? (Windows -> Linux oder Mac, Mac -> Linux oder Windows, Linux -> Windows oder Mac)

Linux bezieht bei der Frage alle anderen *nix-like Betriebsysteme mit ein (ausgenommen Mac OS X *g*) - Kann ja nicht jedes Betriebsystem hier listen ^^[


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

In der Arbeit würde ich sogar kostenlos von Win auf Mac wechseln. Aber auch andersrum. Funktioniert da beides ziemlich gut. Auf Linux wäre ziemlicher Quatsch....

Welches Schreibgerät?


----------



## Matze (9. Februar 2009)

Kommt drauf an, aber ich bevorzuge einen Stift und ein Blatt Papier, geht nämlich wesentlich schneller, als wenn ich meine Tastatur maltretieren würde, wenn ich grade viele gute Ideen festhalten will ^^ was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich langsam mit der Tastatur bin.

Maus oder Tastatur?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Februar 2009)

Beides.

Bleistift oder Kugelschreiber/Füllfeder/etc.


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Februar 2009)

Wachsmalstift 


Schoko oder Vanille?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

Ich mag Bleistifte, die haben aber immer die Neigung stumpf zu sein wenn man sie schnell braucht. Von daher: Kuli!
edit: Zu spät: Schoko!
Vielleicht ist ja NomadSoul online : Ex1tus oder Alleno?


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Februar 2009)

Exilleno 

Wer macht wohl den 1.000 post?


----------



## Matze (9. Februar 2009)

Ein Forenuser 

Luke oder Obi-Wan ?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

Obi-Wan. Der kann wenigstens Leute in der Mitte durchschneiden .

Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Februar 2009)

Puh, da gibts so vele. Den letzten den ich gesehen habe ist "Funny Games US". Ein recht kranker Film. Ist ab 18, wobei man keine einzige Gewaltszene sieht... äh joa...

Was kann man in 2 Minuten alles machen?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

Essen, trinken, ausruhen, aufs Klo gehen, jemanden umarmen, einen Computer starten, anziehen, ausziehen, diesen Post schreiben usw.

Was kann man in einer Sekunde machen?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Februar 2009)

Blinzeln, Pupsen, Einschlafen (Sekundenschlaf ),  Finger knacksen, Nasebohren, sich verlieben (Liebe auf den ersten Blick ^^), auf "Antworten" klicken,..

Was kann man in einer Stunde alles essen?


----------



## Matze (9. Februar 2009)

In Gramm oder Tonnen?
^^ kommt auf die Tagesform an, aber zwischen gar nichts und so viel wie an einem durchschnittlichen ganzen Tag ist alles dabei 

Halb-voll, halb-leer oder Wasserpegel 50%?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

Also mein Rekord liegt bei 1,2 Kilo Dosenfrüchten. Ich hab gewettet, das ich mehr schaffe als ein anderer . Das kommt von meinem wöchentlichen 1 Kilo Lasagne Abendessen. Das trainiert gut. 

Wo möchtet ihr gerne jetzt sein?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich wär jetzt gern in Dubai am Stand....

Wie viele ilegale Seiten kennst du? Also jetzt niciht nennen soll ja keine Werbung für die Illegalität sein,^^

mir fällt keine andere frage ein


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

Was definierst du als illegal? Wenn was im Impressum fehlt, ein Link auf eine Warez-Seite drauf ist?


----------



## Maik (9. Februar 2009)

... wohl eher Letzteres ;-]

Ein paar von denen kenn ich da schon 

Treibst du dich auf Fasching-/Karnevalveranstaltungen herum?


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Februar 2009)

Wenn sie wie eine Hausparty sind, JA ^^

Was war deine Lieblingsbeschäftigung in deiner Kindheit?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

Rumlaufen und Quatsch machen. In stillgelegten Fabrikahallen rumturnen und so. Bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen, deswegen war das halbwegs ungefährlich. Da lagen keine Spritzen rum oder sowas .

Welches Videospiel hast du als allererstes gespielt?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (10. Februar 2009)

Glaube das war Super Mario für die Nintendo 64

puzt du dir regelmäßig deine Zähne?


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Februar 2009)

Pacman

Edit: Zu langsam ... ja tue ich 

Kennst du Hillsong?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Nö. Und hab jetzt auch keine Lust google oder wiki zu bemühen.

Wann warst du das letzte mal im tut.de Chat?


----------



## sight011 (10. Februar 2009)

Benni Hill Song? Ja  Wir haben nen Contest bei der Arbeit gemacht - Der der zuerst aufgibt musste ne Rudne Bier werfen, wir haben den Song so lange gehört bis unser Chef aufgegeben hat! 

Nutzt du bei der Arbeit Studivz?


----------



## Matze (10. Februar 2009)

Öhhhh sight, ich denke, du warst mal wieder zu laaaaannnnggsam


----------



## sight011 (10. Februar 2009)

Hauptsache nen blööööööööööööden Kommentar abgeben!


----------



## Matze (10. Februar 2009)

Ist ja nur ein Fun-Forum und die Beiträge zählen sowieso nicht 

Und wenn du schon nicht weitermachst, dann beantworte ich beide Fragen.

@Ex
Hmm, denke das war so einen Monat her

@sight
Nö

Liest du zum Wach werden auch erstmal die neuen Heise-Meldungen?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Nein, aber ich glaube zum wach werden eigenen sich nicht die Meldungen sondern eher die Kommentare .

Hast du schonmal bei heise einen Kommentar rausgelassen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Februar 2009)

Nein ...

Kaffee oder Tee nach dem Aufstehen?


----------



## Matze (10. Februar 2009)

Tee. Ich trinke keinen Kaffee.

Hähnchen oder Pute?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Du stellst mich aber vor schwierigen Entscheidungen . Hmmm, dann wohl das Hühnchen...

Print oder Web?


----------



## cr4shm4n (13. Februar 2009)

Web.

Grafiktablett oder Maus? Wenn Tablett welches?


----------



## ronaldh (13. Februar 2009)

Lasermaus.

Gehts hier noch mal richtig weiter?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Wenn du Dampf machst.

Machst du Dampf?


----------



## ronaldh (13. Februar 2009)

Logo, hab mir gleich ein Zigarillo angesteckt.

Musst Du am Wochenende arbeiten?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (13. Februar 2009)

Nö

kennst du drogen, die hier nicht erwähnt sind?


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Februar 2009)

Ja

Weißt du auch welche?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Klar.

Nenn hier mal welche.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (18. Februar 2009)

no problem ^^

Speed, hash, LSD, koks, Zauberpilze, Taj pille auch genannt yaba, heroin,  Ecstasy, und noch viele mehr....

findest du der hier kann singen ^^


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Ja.

Fußball oder Schach?


----------



## general_failure (7. Mai 2009)

Schach!

Schweinefleisch oder Rindfleisch?

mfg
GF


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2009)

Hackfleisch - gemischt 

hungrig, oder durstig?


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

natürlich immer beides 

Lieber Sommer oder Winter - und warum ?


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Weil der schei.. Winter einfach zu kalt ist!

Apfel oder Banane?


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Mai 2009)

apfel!

apfelar*** oder birnenar*** ?


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Apfelar***

Orangen oder Melonen?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (7. Mai 2009)

Orangen 

Raucher?


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Winston Blau Box 

gelangweilt, wenn ja warum?


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Nö.

Meer oder Berge?

(da habe ich ja den toten Thread wieder zum Leben erweckt! )


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Meer, wenn jetzt nur noch eins in der nähe wäre 

Papier oder Plastik?


----------



## MiMi (7. Mai 2009)

Plastik

WoW, dumm oder geil?


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Dumm nicht - da ich nicht weiß, was "WoW" bedeutet, also _*geil*_    ;-]

Spanien oder Italien ?


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Spanien, genauer Barcelona


Blond oder Brünett?


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Mai 2009)

egal, hauptsache willig 

Urlaub, aber wohin wenns günstig sein soll?


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Ich persönlich würde dir Barcelona empfehlen, schöne Stadt, viele Sehenswürdigkeiten (vorallem am Strand) und gute Ausgehmöglichkeiten. Darfst nur nicht ein Hotel in der teuren gegend nehmen 


1024*768 oder 800*600 ?


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Taft hat gesagt.:


> Barcelona


yeep - genau auch meine Traum-Stadt  

EDIT: och - zu spät :-( wollte Balkonien vorschlagen


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Mai 2009)

1680*1050 und 1280*1024 

edit: Ich hätte Prag vorgeschlagen. Aber nicht die offiziellen Führungen mitmachen, dann kann man richtig günstig unterwegs sein.
Warum eigentlich?


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung.

Soll oder Haben?


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Soll-gehabt-Haben .... 

Bank oder Sparkasse?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Mai 2009)

Ich sitzt lieber auf einer Bank.

Wer war es?


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Der Butler.

VFL oder nicht?


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> 1680*1050 und 1280*1024
> 
> edit: Ich hätte Prag vorgeschlagen. Aber nicht die offiziellen Führungen mitmachen, dann kann man richtig günstig unterwegs sein.
> Warum eigentlich?



ausserdem gibts da auch schöne Sehenswürdigkeiten


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

na, das sieht man doch wohl an meinem Nick, oder ? ? ?  
Sollte vielleicht noch OS hinzufügen  ;-]

1. oder 2. Liga ? ? ?


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

1., natürlich!

Wind oder Wetter?


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Mai 2009)

Bei Wind  _und_  Wetter 

was geht am wochenende?


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Saufen, Lacrosse Spiel, Saufen

Was geht am Freitag?


----------



## MiMi (7. Mai 2009)

Vermutlich alles was Beine hat 

Schon was Samstag geplant und was?


----------



## Tim Bureck (7. Mai 2009)

BVB Netradio hören und zwei Familiengeburtstage.. an zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Orten! ;D Und wo wir gerade bei Fußball waren...

Wer wird deutscher Meister? ^^


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

na, ich hoffe ja immer noch auf die Bayern ... ;-]

Tour de France - Ja und auf keinen Fall ...


----------



## general_failure (7. Mai 2009)

auf keinen Fall-.- So ein Mist!

Treibst du Sport?


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Nein - Sport ist Mord ;-]

Pizza oder Pasta ?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Die Welt wäre ohne eines von den beiden so trostlos und leer.

Da MiMi gesagt hat, das alles geht was Beine hat....Und was macht ein Tisch dann?


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

na, er geht so (böses Wortspiel) 

Welche Sorte Fisch ist Du am liebsten ?
die Antwort KEINEN gilt nicht ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Mai 2009)

Lachs.

Magst du Lachs?


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Ja, gegrillt!
Englisch, medium oder durch?


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2009)

Medium.

Vegetarier oder Veganer?


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Ja, gegrillt!
> Englisch, medium oder durch?


Nur mal so nebenbei: meine Standardantwort darauf war in BSE-Zeiten immer :

_*Medium, außer es ist Englisch, dann durch *_


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (7. Mai 2009)

Tote-Tiere-Esser

Wieviel Eis kannst Du am Stück verdrücken (Angabe wahlweise in Kugeln, ml, l... ^^)


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2009)

Ein halbes Kilo geht immer 

Vanille oder Straciatella?


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Beides.

Entrecote, Rumpsteak, Filet oder Huftsteak?


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2009)

Rumpsteak medium, bitte 

Schnorcheln oder Tiefseetauchen?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Mai 2009)

Am Strand liegen und Mädchen angucken . Deinen Fleischgeschmack kann ich nur bejahen ^^.

Enter oder Return?


----------



## pflo (7. Mai 2009)

Enter

Zu Fuß oder über den Berg?


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Weder noch.

Fragespiel oder Typ unter mir?


----------



## MiMi (8. Mai 2009)

Beides 

Party oder Ausruhen?


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Auf eine Hochzeit!

Drinnen oder draussen?


----------



## MiMi (8. Mai 2009)

Drinnen am PC, draussen sonnen 

O-saft oder Apfselsaft?


----------



## DrSoong (8. Mai 2009)

Zum Essen Apfelsaft, O-Saft als Zwischenmalhzeit.

Fotografieren oder selbst malen?


Der Doc!


----------



## Tim Bureck (8. Mai 2009)

Fotografieren.. meine künstlerischen Talente sind absolut nicht zu gebrauchen.

Gleich ist Feierabend... zu Hause gibts dann normales Abendbrot oder was warmes (oder gar nichts?)?


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

ich esse immer nur abends warm, da ich mittags nix bekomme :-(

Heute Abend 2. Liga oder nicht ? ?


----------



## MiMi (8. Mai 2009)

Nein absolut net 

Heute abend faulenzen?


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Besuch!

SMS oder Telefonieren?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Mai 2009)

Definitiv telen.

Welches Musik"genre" hörst du am meisten?


----------



## MiMi (8. Mai 2009)

Hardstyle 

Kinder wenn ja, wie viele


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Mal schauen...jetzt noch nicht .

Bekommst du mehr als 12 Monatsgehälter im Jahr?


----------



## hihacker (11. Mai 2009)

Nein und dazu auch noch sehr niedrige Löhne (bin Schüler)

Hauptsächliche beschäftigung am PC?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2009)

Klar, als Softwareenstwickler .....

Heute mehr als 20°C draussen ?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Laut Vista-Sidebar Temperaturanzeige 18°C und ich glaube kaum das es noch wärmer wird.

Gute Laune?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Mai 2009)

joar eigentlich schon...

kannst du mir erklären was eine ausgeglichene Bewertung bewirkt?


----------



## Marschal (11. Mai 2009)

Nein

Welches Mädel sitzt gerade neben dir?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (11. Mai 2009)

Keines.

Welches Mädel sitzt grad auf dir?


----------



## Marschal (11. Mai 2009)

Keines

Hattes du heute schon einen Kaffe crema?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Mai 2009)

nö

wie viele Besucher hatte deine Seite schon Marschal?


----------



## Marschal (11. Mai 2009)

Die Antwort auf alles: 42!
Somit warens 42 Besucher

Weist du wo ich Sky's für c4d beomme?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Mai 2009)

Da sind doch schon ganz viele
geh dafür überm objektmanager auf Datei und dann glaub ich steht da Advanced Renderer und dann haste da so 30-40 skies

hat das deine Frage beantwortet oder jmd anderes geholfen?
-wenn ja dann möge er den Beitrag positiv bewerten damit ich meinen roten Block werbekomme^^


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Mai 2009)

Das hat seine Frage bestimmt beantwortet.

Frühling oder Sommer?


----------



## Johannes7146 (12. Mai 2009)

Beides hat was für sich, aber ich mags lieber warm.. also --> Sommer 

War jemand von euch schonmal hier ?
Wenn ja, wie hat es dir /euch gefallen?


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Jop, grade eben war ich da (auf dem Link).
Es war recht durchschnittlich. Ein Link wie jeder andere auch

Mann oder Maus?


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2009)

Mäuserich 

Hopp oder Topp?


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

hmmm eher Topp

43er mit Milch oder ohne?


----------



## MiMi (12. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung


Warum hat c4dazubi08 nen roten Balken?


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Vermutlich, weil er schlechte Bewertungen bekommen hat.

Brandy oder Weinbrand?


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Weil azubi ein beschämendes Verhalten in der Vergangenheit aufweist

Warum ist die Sonne rund?


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Marschal hat gesagt.:


> Weil azubi ein beschämendes Verhalten in der Vergangenheit aufweist
> 
> Warum ist die Sonne rund?



Zu spät! Versuchs nochmal!


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

mist^^

eher whisky

welches Auto würdet du gerne fahren?


----------



## MiMi (12. Mai 2009)

Lamborghini 

Lila oder Pink (wedernoch gibts nicht)


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Trendfarbe Lila

as würdest du eher tragen? Bikini, oder BH?
(weder noch gibts nichtp)


----------



## DrSoong (12. Mai 2009)

Beides, aber nur in der Tüte vom Geschäft zur Freundin nach Hause.

Nehmen wir mal Marschal auf:


> Warum ist die Sonne rund?




Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Mai 2009)

Selbstschutz. Denn wenn mal jemand wütend auf die Sonne ist, kann er sie nicht mehr rund machen....:suspekt:

Notizzettel oder Post its.


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Post its.

Hast du langeweile, das du hier mitmachst? (rhetorisch ich weis^^)


----------



## MiMi (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab genug zu tun, somit keine langeweile, bin nur lustlos ^^

Sind alle autofahrer(innen) total dumm?


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Ehm nein, das kann man o noch garnicht sagen

Warum die Frage?


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht, weil sie keine Autofahrerin ist?

Was läuft heute abend?


----------



## DrSoong (12. Mai 2009)

Ich, nach Hause. Als Ausgleich zum ewigen sitzen hier.

Mountainbike oder Rennrad?


Der Doc!


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Mountainbike natürlch

Hans oder Wurst?


----------



## MiMi (12. Mai 2009)

Wurst 
(Doch bin autofahrerrin, haette vllt heissen muessen "fast alle" ^^ )

Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Auto

Kalt- oder Warmduscher(in)?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Mai 2009)

Warm! Nur kalt bevor ich ins Schwimmbad hüpfe. 

Pils oder Weizen?


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Pils!^^

Spongebob oder Patric?


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2009)

Nix von beiden 

riesengroß oder winzigklein?


----------



## DrSoong (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich so an mir runtersehe ... riesengroß! 

Facebook oder StudiVZ?


Der Doc!



Spoiler



Meine Füße natürlich, was denk ihr denn? *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Mai 2009)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich so an mir runtersehe ... riesengroß!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich hab gedacht dein Bauch...:suspekt:


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2009)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Facebook oder StudiVZ?


Kein Gesichtbuch und auch nicht Mitglied in einem Studentenverzeichnis.

Schiefer oder Ziegel?


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Ziegel.

Italien oder Norwegen?


----------



## DrSoong (12. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab gedacht dein Bauch...:suspekt:


Den hab ich extra außen vor gelassen. 

Weiter im Text:
Österreich!

Jute oder Plastik?


Der Doc!


----------



## Chumper (12. Mai 2009)

Jute 

Laptop oder Desktop PC?


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Laptop!

ICQ 6 oder QIP?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Mai 2009)

Icq 6.5.
Matrix 1 oder eine der Fortsetzungen?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (12. Mai 2009)

Habe eig nur den Teil 1ganz gesehen und das öfters, bei den anderen bin ich eingepennt - also teil 1!

PS3, Wii oder Xbox360?


----------



## DrSoong (13. Mai 2009)

Keine Konsole, bin nicht so der Konsolenspieler.

Blitz oder Donner?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Blitz - wegen der phänomenalen Optik.

Rommé oder Skat?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Kann ich beides net. Da muss schon Uno  oder Schafkopf herhalten.

Brett- oder Computer(/Video)spiele?


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Computergames natuerlich 

Warum ist immer schoenes Wetter wenn man bei der Arbeit ist, und sobald man am Wochenende zuhause ist, wirds wieder schlecht?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Weil es sonst ja Sinn machen würde.

Schätz mal wieviele Folgen vom A-Team es gibt?


----------



## Leola13 (13. Mai 2009)

Hai,

eigentlich viel zu wenig.  Ich schätze mal ca. 250.

Nikon oder Canon ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Immer Canon 

Warst du schon im Ausland? Wenn ja wohin, wie lange und warum?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Ich war schon in Frankreich, Schweiz, Österreich, Tschechien, Italien, Spanien und Griechenland. Entweder zum einkaufen oder Urlaub.

@Leola: Es sind nur 99.

Wie warm ist es gerade bei dir draußen?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

16 Grad.


Auf welches Konzert würdest du lieber gehen, Nirvana (wenn es die noch gäbe ) oder System of a Down?


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Keins von beiden, lieber zu den Toten Hosen oder den Aerzten  Sonst noch lieber zur Nature One oder Qlimax 


Was schenkt man der Mutter am besten zum Muttertag?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Einen Kuss und ein ehrliches "Ich hab dich lieb!" ! Glaub mir, wirkt Wunder 

Ist es besser an sich selber zuerst zu denken oder lieber erst an andere die einem nahe stehen?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn es sich blöd anhört: Liebe. Ich hab meiner Mutter nichts marterielles geschenkt.

edit: Zu langsam. 

An sich selbst und an welche die einem nahe stehen.

Wieviel Stunden sitzt du grob geschätzt in der Woche durchschnittlich vorm TV?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

0.0 Hab keinen Fernseher und hasse es auch!

Schiller oder Goethe?


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Beide langweilig

@muttertagsgeschenk
Das war mir klar  hab ich auch schon, aber ich suchte halt noch was zusaetlzliches 

Geld im Umschlag bei nem Geschenk oder originell verpacken, was machs tdu?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Zum verpacken bin ich meistens zu faul, aber was orginelles für den Beschenkten ist es meistens schon. Geld verschenk ich nicht (wobei ich nix dagegen hab das zu bekommen )

Getränk?


----------



## DrSoong (13. Mai 2009)

Klares Leitungswasser, es gibt nichts besseres (manchmal auch mit Inhaltsstoffen ala Hopfen und Malz).

Yin oder Yang?


Der Doc!


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Yang, bin klar ein Sonnenkind 

Sex oder Kuscheln ?


----------



## Leola13 (13. Mai 2009)

Hai,

mit Kuscheln vor und/oder nach.

Wolfsburg oder Hertha ?

@MiMi



> Immer Canon



Du stehst ab sofort auf meiner Ignor-Liste. ;-]

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Wolfsburg oder Hertha ?


VfB Stuttgart ;-)

Links- oder Rechtsaußen?


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> mit Kuscheln vor und/oder nach.
> 
> ...



LOL, magst du etwa Canon net?



Maik hat gesagt.:


> VfB Stuttgart ;-)
> 
> Links- oder Rechtsaußen?



Durch die Mitte 

Machst du aus langeweile mit oder weil du keine Lust hast woanders weiter zu arbeiten?


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Weder noch.

Rasenmähen oder Unkraut zupfen?


----------



## DrSoong (13. Mai 2009)

Keines, macht alles der Hausmeister.

Tomate oder Ketchup?


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Flammenwerfer. Ich hab Heuschnupfen.

edit: Ketchup.

Angriff oder Verteidigung?


----------



## Leola13 (13. Mai 2009)

Hai,

Angriff ist nicht immer die beste Verteidigung.

Windows oder Linux ?

Ciao Stefan

@MiMi



> LOL, magst du etwa Canon net?



Eingefleischter Nikon Fan.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Windows. Linux ist für meinen Anwendungsbereich nur bedingt brauchbar.

Internet backuppen oder lieber Internet II?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Weder - noch, Ignorance is bliss!

EDIT:
Internet backup

Bier oder harte Alkoholika?


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Bier nur mit Cola oder Energy, "harte alkoholika" eher weniger


Was war dein schoenster Urlaub? Wo, wann, mit wem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2009)

Bin als ich 15 war (also vor nunmehr fast 15 Jahren) 2 Wochen mit 'ner Jugend-Gruppe auf Kanu-Tour durch Schweden gewesen.
Das war wirklich genial.
Platz 2 duerfte wohl meine Hochzeitsreise in die Staaten vor 2 Jahren belegen. 

Star Trek oder Star Wars?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

100%Star Wars- könnte nie ein Trekkie sein!

Gibt es einen Gott deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## DrSoong (13. Mai 2009)

Ahem ... *aufNicknameverweis* ... muss ich noch mehr sagen?


Spoiler



Für die Unwissenden: Dr Noonien Soong ist der Erbauer des Androiden Data aus _Star Trek - Das nächste Jahrhundert_


Edit: Zu spät!

Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass es einen gibt.

Im Auto am Fahrer- oder am Beifahrersitz?


Der Doc!


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Wohl meist Fahrerseite 

Haelst du an nem Stopschild?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2009)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Im Auto am Fahrer- oder am Beifahrersitz?


Im Kofferraum...
Nein, natuerlich bevorzugt auf dem Fahrersitz. Hier drueben ist das aber nicht noetig. Vermiss aber die deutschen Autobahnen.

Und da wir schon auf der Autobahn sind:
Lieber 10 drunter oder lieber 10 drueber?

Okay, dann eben: Stopschild? Das wird meist behandelt wie Vorfahrt achten...
Frage steht drueber.


----------



## Marschal (13. Mai 2009)

10 drüber nur? Ich fahr meist grade so, dass es keinen Punkt und letzt endlich Prämien in Flenzburg gäbe (und nicht das Bier gemeint)

C oder C++?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

C!

Programmieren oder installieren?


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Dann mal besser installieren ;-)

Malediven oder Karibische Inseln?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

1000. ste Antwort 

Karibische Inseln....


Rock oder Techno?


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Ganz klar: Techno, und alles was mit elektronischen Klängen daherkommt 

Sichtbeton oder Rauhputz?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2009)

Beides, aber mehr Techno.

Leben des Brian oder Ritter der Kokosnuss?

Edit: Zu langsam. Und Maiks Frage kapier ich net...


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Beides! (Siehe Enter Shikari)

edit: Das ist verdammt schwierig.....hmm ich nehm die Kokosnuss.
edit2: Och, Dennis ich hab auf dich gezählt.  Dann nehm ich angepinselten Sichtbeton.

Erdbeer- oder Himbeermarmelade?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Erdebeere 


Spanien oder England als Auswanderungsziel?


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Keins von beiden, da ich weder spanisch noch gut genug englisch spreche. Muesst ich mich aber entscheiden wuerd ich wohl england nehmen, da ein klein wenig englischkentnisse vorhanden sind ^^

Apfelsaft mit oder ohne Wasser?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn dann mit,.. Mineralwasser..

Mhm.. Daneben oder Darüber?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2009)

Voll daneben, aber darueber kann man ja auch mal hinweg sehen. 

Turnschuhe oder Sandalen?


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Turnschuhe.

Adidas, Puma, oder Nike?


----------



## DrSoong (13. Mai 2009)

Momentan den Rehbock.

AIrbus oder Boeing?


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (13. Mai 2009)

Ganz Klar : Airbus.

*Ertrinken oder Verdursten ?*

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Hm... dann doch lieber ertrinken - in Gin-Tonic :suspekt:

Skydive oder Basejump?


----------



## Leola13 (13. Mai 2009)

Hai,

Bunjee hat mir bis jetzt gereicht.

Raucher oder Nichtraucher ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Raucher.

Quadrat oder Kreis?


----------



## Leola13 (13. Mai 2009)

Hai,

immer ins runde drehen ist nicht toll, man muss auch mal anecken.  Quadrat.

Lesen oder Hören ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Mai 2009)

Lesen, dabei werd ich scheller müde und sonst kann ich nicht schlafen 

SMS oder Anruf?


----------



## Chumper (13. Mai 2009)

Anruf, bei einer SMS kann man viel falsch verstehen.

ITunes oder Winamp?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Mai 2009)

Amarok! 

Samuel L. Jackson oder Morgan Freeman?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

Haben beide in coolen Filmen mitgespielt...und das auch gut....Aber ich nehm Samuel L. Jackson. Durch Loaded Weapon hat er den minimalen Vorzug bekommen.

Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind:
Bruce Lee oder Chuck Norris?


----------



## Bexx (14. Mai 2009)

Chuck Norris finde ich unerträglich. Bruce Lee!

Transporter1 oder Crank1?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

Crank ist lustiger und hat auch Action .

Welche Filme mit Jason Statham kannst du aus dem Kopf aufzählen?


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2009)

Bube Dame König Gras
Snatch
Crank
Transporter
-> Ach ja, Italian Job

*Vektor oder Pixel ?*


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

Ach, das ist beides so toll ^^.
Über die Pixel hab *ich* mehr Kontrolle, deswegen dann doch Pixel.

Was war das letzte das du dir in den Mund gesteckt hast?


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2009)

Als ich das erste Mal im Leben Ouzo getrunken habe, dachte ich so zu mir : Das ist das Letzte ! 

*Welches ist Dein alkoholisches Lieblingsgetränk ?*


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2009)

Gin-Tonic.

Hatte ich das nicht erwähnt? 

Trägst du Schmuck?


----------



## MiMi (14. Mai 2009)

Ja sicher 

Hast du piercings?


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2009)

Stimmt.. Ertrinken in GinTonic..

Piercing -> Ich trage lediglich nen Nasenring. Die Ohrringe sind lange raus..

*Bist Du ein Technikfetischist ? Wenn Ja, was nennst Du Dein Eigen ?*


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

Naja, geht schon. 2 PCs, einen MP3Player, eine PSP, ein Handy, eine Technicsanlage mit 4 Boxen, einen Gitarrenverstärker und noch ein bißchen Zubehör (Gamepad, externe Festplatte, USB-Stick, Lenkrad, Headset). Achja und nen Fernseher, der aber nie eingeschaltet ist...

Was von dem oben aufgezählten steht auf deiner Wunschliste?


----------



## MiMi (14. Mai 2009)

Ein Handy  (meins is weg)

Kannst du noch ohne dein Handy aus dem Haus gehen?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

Jop, geht noch. Meine Handynummer haben auch nicht besonders viele Leute. Ich mach ziemlich viel über ICQ, Skype, Myspace und Konsorten. Ist günstiger.

Hast du schonmal probiert wie es schmeckt auf ein Nutellabrot eine Scheibe Salami zu legen (und dann natürlich auch reinbeißen)?


----------



## MiMi (14. Mai 2009)

Klar, aber Nutella mit Kaese oder Nutella mit Marmelade schmeckt besser 

Hast du denn schon mal Apfelmus mit Rollmops zu essen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Mai 2009)

Nein noch nicht, habe ich auch nicht vor  Mag keinen Rollmops.

Besitzt du einen Waffenschein?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Mai 2009)

Wozu? Nein?

Besitzt du ein Waffeleisen?


----------



## MiMi (14. Mai 2009)

Noe bin zu faul zum selbst machen ^^

Was zoggst du so am PC?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Mai 2009)

Jap, zum Waffeln machen 

Hm zu lahm... Team Fortress 2, Call of Duty 4, Mass Effect, Portal, Half Life 2, Garry's Mod 10

Wie viele Fremdsprachen kannst du?


----------



## Chumper (14. Mai 2009)

Theoretisch: Deutsch, Englisch, Latein und Spanisch.

Wieviele kannst du wirklich sprechen und verstehen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Mai 2009)

Theoretisch: Englisch, Latein, Deutsch, Französisch

Praktisch: Deutschm, Englisch, bissel Französisch

Was war dein erstes PC-Spiel?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (14. Mai 2009)

Puh, ich glaube "Dungeon Master".

Was hast Du am liebsten auf dem C64 gezockt?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Mai 2009)

Uh... Giana Sisters? Oder.. mhm.. Rick Dangerous? Mhmm.. oder PitStop?
Weiss nimmer...

Welche Spiele vermisst du heute?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

lch vermisse eher die kindliche Begeisterung beim zocken. So das man sogar mittelmäßige Spiele super fand. Und das alles einfach noch aufregender war....Hach...

Was ist das beste Multiplayerspiel? (mM nach Mario Kart aufm SNES)


----------



## ronaldh (14. Mai 2009)

Die Siedler (als Brettspiel!) 

Welche Brettspiele spielst Du?


----------



## Bexx (14. Mai 2009)

Schach, Mühle, Backgammon und Monopoli 

Angelina Jolie oder Paris Hilton? (rein äußerlich)


----------



## MiMi (14. Mai 2009)

Angelina  

Um 5 nach Hause?


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2009)

Nö, bin schon länger hier ;-)

Jogging oder Nordic-Walking?


----------



## ronaldh (14. Mai 2009)

Auto fahren.

Segeln oder Bergsteigen?


----------



## Chumper (14. Mai 2009)

Bergsteigen

Handrasierer (nicht elektrisch) oder Rasierapparat (elektrisch)


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2009)

Bergsteigen (mit der Rennmaschine).

Okay, Naßrasur 

Theater oder Kino?


----------



## ronaldh (14. Mai 2009)

Beides, je nach dem.

Wilkinson oder Gillette?


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2009)

An meine Haut laß ich nur Wasser, Nivea-Rasierschaum und Gillette-Klingen 

After Shave oder Eau de Toilette?


----------



## ronaldh (14. Mai 2009)

After Shave nach dem Rasieren, Eau de Toilette abends.

Welches Toilettenwasser?


----------



## chmee (14. Mai 2009)

Im Moment Calvin Klein - Obsession - Klassiker.

*Zähne putzen, Handarbeit oder Elektroapparat ?*


----------



## ronaldh (14. Mai 2009)

Elektrische Wegwerfzahnbürste.

Baden oder Duschen?


----------



## Leola13 (14. Mai 2009)

Hai,

gerne auch mal Baden.

Action oder Fantasy ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Mai 2009)

Sowohl als auch, gerne auch beides kombiniert.

Kaffee oder Tee?


----------



## Bexx (14. Mai 2009)

Klarer Kaffejunkie 

Bist du unordentlich oder eher sauber?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

Das Gegenteil von unordentlich ist sauber?

Ich bin unordentlich, aber sauber....

Putzen oder putzen lassen?


----------



## ronaldh (14. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist eine schwierige Frage ;-]

Deutsche oder englische Musik (oder andere Sprachen)?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Mai 2009)

Metalcore mit deutschen Texten  Aber Englisch geht auch.

Boxen oder Kopfhörer?


----------



## Leola13 (14. Mai 2009)

Hai,

beim "Walkman" halt Kopfhörer, ansonsten Boxen.

Cobra übernehmen Sie   oder Hawai fünf-null  ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Mai 2009)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Welches Toilettenwasser?


Wie jetzt? Toilettenwasser, das aus'm Spuehlkasten natuerlich! Oder spuehlst Du mit Brohler?


----------



## Bexx (15. Mai 2009)

Sehr lustig...



Cobra übernehmen Sie oder Hawai fünf-null ?

^ kenn ich beides net, gucke nur englische Filme und bin stolzer Nichbesitzer eines Fernsehers und heimlicher GEZ-Feind 

Viele Grundkenntnisse über viele Dinge haben oder aber in wenigen Dingen
gut fundierte Kenntnisse haben?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

Woher kennst du mich denn so gut? :suspekt: trifft beides zu 

Hast du einen normalen Festnetzanschluss zuhause?


----------



## Leola13 (15. Mai 2009)

Hai, 

ja hab ich.

Mit Wissen protzen oder lieber im Hintergrund bleiben ?

Ciao Stefan


zu spät :

Hai,

Viele Grundkenntnisse über viele Dinge haben *und* in wenigen Dingen
gut fundierte Kenntnisse haben. 


Mit Wissen protzen oder lieber im Hintergrund bleiben ?

Ciao Stefan



> Cobra übernehmen Sie oder Hawai fünf-null ?
> 
> ^ kenn ich beides net,



Ist auch schon ein paar Jahrzehnte her, läuft aber z.T. auf irgendwelchen Privaten zu unmöglichen Zeiten.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

Mit nicht vorhandenem Wissen protzen ^^. Ne, nur protzen wenn es sein muss (z. B. Vorstellungsgespräch)

Urban oder Landei?


----------



## Leola13 (15. Mai 2009)

Hai,

Landei durch und durch. 

CD oder Vinyl ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Mai 2009)

Vinyl, da laesst sich besser mit arbeiten.

DVD oder BluRay?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

CD. Bin zu jung um da nostalgisch werden zu können.
edit: Im Moment noch DVD.

*.wav oder *.mp3?


----------



## Matze (15. Mai 2009)

wav, hat einfach die bessere Quallität 

LiveCD oder Album?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

Album und selbst zu Konzerten gehn .

Frei Schnauze oder so wie einem der Schnabel gewachsen ist?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Mai 2009)

Hu? Was da der Unterschied?

(Antwort und Frage zugleich..)


----------



## MiMi (15. Mai 2009)

Weder noch. Hab keine Schnauze und nen Schnabel auch net 

Kekse mit Schokolade?


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Mai 2009)

kekse mit schokolade 

nokia mit Symbian oder iphone?


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2009)

LG.

Hand- oder Kopfstand?


----------



## Bexx (15. Mai 2009)

Handstand

3-Tage-Bart oder frisch rasiert? (optisch und gefühlsmäßig)


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2009)

Meine Süße steht auf "frisch rasiert" - ansonsten würde die Rasur auch mal locker  für ein paar Tage ausfallen 

Hast du in deiner Kindheit/Jugend schon mal ein "Baumhaus" gezimmert?


----------



## DrSoong (15. Mai 2009)

Nein, nur Luftschlösser.

Wann hast du das letzte mal jemanden den Mittelfinger gezeigt?


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

Puh...Ich steh ja eher auf rumschreien ...das ist schon solange her das ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern kann...

Wann hast du das letzte mal rumgeschrien?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Mai 2009)

Vor.. 2 Jahren?
Und.. bringt nichts. War ein Schuss in den Ofen wie man so schön sagt.. aber.. naja..

Lieben oder geliebt werden? (Hrhr..)


----------



## DrSoong (15. Mai 2009)

Letzte Woche Dienstag. Ein alkoholisierter Mann hat zwei Frauen in der Straßenbahn angepöbelt, hab ihn mal kurz und knackig angeschrien und ihn dann aus der Straßenbahn bugsiert. Noch kurz den Dienstausweis unter die Nase gehalten, damit er auch weiß, dass alles rechtens war und dann ihn, da ja sonst noch keine Straftat vorlag, ihn weggeschickt.

EDIT: Upps, too late ...

Ich denke mal beides, wenn man gibt will man auch bekommen.

Welches war das letzte Obst/Gemüse, dass du gegessen hast.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

Erdbeeren, heute mittag.

Streichhölzer, Gasfeuerzeug oder Benzinfeuerzeug?


----------



## Leola13 (15. Mai 2009)

Hai,

ein popeliges Gasfeuerzeug von der Tanke. (Obwohl ich theoretisch gar nicht rauche.:-( )

Rasenmäher elektrisch oder benzin ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (15. Mai 2009)

Vorzugsweise Pferd oder/und Esel ^^

Haustiere?


----------



## ronaldh (15. Mai 2009)

Nicht mehr.

Ebay oder Amazon?


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2009)

Beides 

Bist du schon mal in einem Heißluftballon gefahren?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (15. Mai 2009)

Leider nicht.

bist Du schonmal auf einem kleineren Schiff ohne großartige Stabilisatoren durch rauhe See geschippert, ohne Dein Frühstück über die Reling zu werfen?


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2009)

Dieser "Event" ist mir zum Glück bislang erspart geblieben 

Spielst du gerne Brettspiele, wie Schach, Dame, Mühle?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Mai 2009)

Kommt drauf an mit wem..

Wohnst du noch oder lebst du schon?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Mai 2009)

Ich lebe schon (Schrank, Bett, Hocker) 

Ja, nein oder vielleicht?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Mai 2009)

Ja. Leider zu oft...

Warum?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Mai 2009)

Weil's eben schmeckt?

Was schmeckt kalt genauso warm wie lecker?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (15. Mai 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Was schmeckt kalt *genauso warm wie lecker*?



Kuchenapfel? ^^

Was geht kalt gar nicht durch den Hals?


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2009)

Kaffee 

Mit oder ohne Milch/Zucker?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (15. Mai 2009)

mit normaler Milch

was will warm nicht runter?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Mai 2009)

Eis. 

Tequila: Gold oder Silber?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Mai 2009)

Gar nicht  Ich sag aber mal Gold, ähnelt der Farbe von nem schönen Kölsch 

CD, Platte oder MP3?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Mai 2009)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> nem schönen Kölsch


Schones Koelsch? Sowas gibt's doch garnicht...


----------



## Maik (16. Mai 2009)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> CD, Platte oder MP3?


Am Anfang ist eine  CD (gekauft/geschenkt), die ins MP3-Format konvertiert wird, um bei der Arbeit am PC, und wenn ich mobil bin, via portablen Player (Creative ZEN -  16GB SD-/SDHC-Card) mit  Musik versorgt zu sein 

Weißt du schon, wo du deinen Sommerurlaub verbringen wirst?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Mai 2009)

Nö. Vielleicht bei meinen Eltern, vllt geh ich auch mit Freunden irgendwo in D was machen. Oder mit denen nach Prag, wolten wir schon ewig machen.

Bist du im Moment über W-LAN oder "normalen" LAN angebunden?


----------



## Leola13 (16. Mai 2009)

Hai,

PC also LAN

Streit oder Schmusen?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Mai 2009)

Schmusen. immer und immer wieder.. Schmuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusen. *g*

Bin ein Schmusewiesel.. *mwahaha*

Massieren oder massieren lassen? *g*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Mai 2009)

Lieber massieren lassen, aber irgendwie ist's dann doch immer so dass ich derjenige bin der massiert.

Zucker oder Suessstoff?


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2009)

Zucker(brot und Peitsche) 

Geschüttelt oder gerührt?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Mai 2009)

Ich rühre meinen Kaffee immer um,... damit sich der Zucker auflöst. *g* Und wehe mir gibt mal wer Süßstoff zum Kaffee.. 

Erinnern oder vergessen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich spaeter immer daran erinnern dass ich irgendwas wichtiges vergessen habe...

Ab durch die Mitte oder andere vorlassen?


----------



## Leola13 (17. Mai 2009)

Hai,

zweiter sein reicht meistens. 

Sonntagskuchen oder Radtour ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2009)

Es geht doch nichts über einen leckeren Sonntagskuchen nach einer ausgiebigen Radtour 

Mit Schlagsahne, oder lieber/besser ohne?


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Kommt drauf an wo drauf die Schlagsahne kommt 

Wurd dein Auto schonmal beschaedigt durch wen anders und du weisst net durch wen? (Fahrerflucht)


----------



## ronaldh (18. Mai 2009)

Vor ein paar Wochen hat mir jemand eine tiefe Schramme reingefahren. War schon ärgerlich, musste ich mit Smart-Repair reparieren lassen.

Freust Du Dich, dass eine neue Woche angefangen hat?


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Nein, aber gott sei dank hat sie nur 3 Arbeitstage.

Schon was am Donnerstag geplant? Wenn ja was.


----------



## Johannes7146 (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, Meiner Mum beim umzug helfen 

Hast du Freitag frei oder Urlaub?


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Mai 2009)

Urlaub ^^ und weil es so schön, gleich bis 14. Juni ^^

Musst Du Himmelfahrt arbeiten?
Wenn JA, in welchem Bereich?


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Nein gott sei dank nicht  Somit heist es laaanges Wochenende

Wenn du schon arbeitest, wuerdest du gern zurueck in die Schule?
Wenn du noch in der Schule bist, wuerdest du lieber arbeiten?


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Mai 2009)

Und was ist mit denen, die zur Schule gehen, UM zu arbeiten ? ? ?  ^^

Nee, ich habe nach Abi auf 2. Bildungsweg und Studium erst mal die Nase voll und will 'malochen' ... 

Planst Du über Himmelfahrt eine längere Radtour?


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2009)

Bin ganz froh, die Schulzeit lange hinter mir zu haben.

//edit: Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, auf jeden Fall.

Hast du das Abitur gemacht, oder "nur" Mittlere Reife?


----------



## ronaldh (18. Mai 2009)

Abitur.

Navi oder Karten?


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2009)

Ich baldower meine Radtouren (noch) mit Kartenmaterial aus.

Mountainbike oder Rennrad?


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Mai 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> //edit: Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, auf jeden Fall.



Clever gelöst ^^

Weder noch - normales Tourenrad!

Wieviel km fährst Du denn durchschnittlich


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2009)

Im Jahr komm ich auf etwa 8.000km.

Muß das Streckenprofil topfeben sein, oder dürfen sich auch Berge in den Weg stellen?


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Ist mir egal, solange ich es nicht fahren muss (mag kein Radfahren)

Gehst du lieber zum Fitnesstudio, machst draussen Sport oder sizt lieber faul rum?


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Bike oder Fußball ins Fitneßstudio kommt nicht so gut 

Hast du Gewichtsprobleme (Unter-/Übergewicht)?


----------



## chmee (18. Mai 2009)

Ja !

 Nach BMI habe ich etwa 10kg zuviel. Zum Glück verbrennt mein Körper die Unmengen, die ich esse recht gut, sonst wäre ich schon die laufende Kugel.

*Kannst Du essen was und wieviel du willst und wirst nicht dick ?*


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Noe leider net. 

Schreibst du mit 10 Fingersystem oder 2 Fingersuchsystem oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da was ganz eigenes, bin aber recht fix damit.

Edit: Lieber normale Tasten oder flache wie am Notebook?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. Mai 2009)

Hab ne flache Tastatur, wie am Notebook.

Schreibst du dir für alles Zettel oder kannst du dir wichtige Dinge merken?


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Weder das eine noch das andere 

Kennst du ne gute aber auch kostenguenstige Tastatur (max 30-40euro) mit flachen Tasten (evtl auch hoch solange der Druckpunkt weich is un dman lange drauf tippen kann) und Handballenauflage?


----------



## ronaldh (18. Mai 2009)

Nein.

Scheint bei Dir die Sonne?


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

(Schade)
Bis eben nicht, jetzt gerade wieder ja.

Hast du schon mal auf einer projezierten Tastatur geschrieben? Wenn ja, wie war das


----------



## hihacker (19. Mai 2009)

Leider noch nicht wär aber bestimmt mal intersannt

Hast du in nächster Zeit Urlaub?


----------



## Johannes7146 (19. Mai 2009)

schön wärs... :-(

was machst du am kommendem Feiertag?


----------



## DrSoong (19. Mai 2009)

Faulenzen und Fußball schauen.

Welche Armbanduhr trägst du?


Der Doc!


----------



## Johannes7146 (19. Mai 2009)

Keine, hab mein Handy immer in Reichweite 

An welchem Wochentag bist du geboren?


----------



## hihacker (19. Mai 2009)

Sonntag

Was für ein Handy hast du?


----------



## ronaldh (19. Mai 2009)

LG

Kannst Du gerade ein Tier sehen?


----------



## MiMi (19. Mai 2009)

Hm joa 

Bist du einer der in der Oeffentlichkeit mitm Handy laut Musik hoert, oder stoert dcih das ebenfalls.


----------



## Johannes7146 (19. Mai 2009)

In Bus & Bahn geht mir das Absolut auf die nerven genauso wie in der Innenstadt. Aber am See im Sand liegen und ein wenig Radio hören ohne ständig die Kopfhörer in den Ohren haben zu müssen ist doch ab und an mal angenehm.

Wieviele Urlaubstage hast du im Jahr?


----------



## MiMi (19. Mai 2009)

Momentan gar keine festen, da ich weder in der FH bin noch festangestellt. Ich mach noch nen Praktikum bis August. Was dann kommt ka, Arbeit suchen 

Lieber auffaellig angezogen (was besonderes) oder unauffaellig (halt wie jeder aussieht)


----------



## DrSoong (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hab meinen eigenen Stil, der pendelt da zwischendrin.

Hast du einen Brandmelder zuhause?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2009)

Nö.

Hast du schon mal an einer Feuerübung in einem öffentlichen Gebäude teilgenommen?


----------



## Dorschty (20. Mai 2009)

Da ich Feuerwehrmann bin ja....und ich kann es nur jedem Empfehlen!

Bist oder warst du mal in der Feuerwehr?


----------



## DrSoong (20. Mai 2009)

Nein danke, eine Mitgliedschaft bei einer Blaulichtorganisation reicht mir.

Wann war dein letzter Erste-Hilfe-Kurs?


Der Doc!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2009)

Lange her...

Hast Du bei der Uebung zur Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung schonmal gesagt bekommen dass Du dem Dummy gerade alle Rippen gebrochen und in's Herz gerammt hast?


----------



## MiMi (20. Mai 2009)

Nein.  ^^

Langschlaefer oder fruehaufsteher?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2009)

Ich kann beides, bevorzuge es aber mich nochmal (und nochmal und nochnmal, ...) umzudrehen. 

Was war das peinlichste was Dir letztes Jahr passiert ist?


----------



## MiMi (20. Mai 2009)

Hm, soweit ich mich erinnern kann ne Praesentation wo ich wiedermal ins stocken kam (nervoes) und dadurch wie immer rot anlief 

Bist du auch schon mal rot geworden?


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Werd ich jeden Sommer am ersten Tag am Baggersee  

Sonnenbad oder Solarium?


----------



## Leola13 (20. Mai 2009)

Hai,

auf keinen Fall Solarium, ich will doch nicht so aussehen wie Bohlen,  und zum Sonnenbaden hab ich keine Lust.

Supperstar oder Hausmusik ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MiMi (20. Mai 2009)

Keins von beidem. 

TFT oder CRT?


----------



## willie33 (20. Mai 2009)

TFT

Was ist grün und hüpft von Baum zu Baum?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. Mai 2009)

Ein grüner von Baum zu Baum Hüpfer 

Bist du gerade auf der Arbeit oder zuhause?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2009)

Bin zuhause. Wo sollte ich um viertel vor zehn am Mittwoch Abend schon sein?

Adidas oder Puma?


----------



## MiMi (20. Mai 2009)

Keins von beidem.
(Oh man haett ich auch schon gerne um viertel vor 10 dann war ich auch zuhause)

PC oder Konsole?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2009)

PC.
Den hab ich sowieso und dann brauch ich nicht zusaetzlich Platz verschwenden (der ist hier eh rar) und nicht alle paar Jahre eine neue Konsole kaufen, sondern kann einfach meinen Rechner upgraden.

PSP oder NDS?


----------



## Leola13 (20. Mai 2009)

Hai,

weder noch. PS2, für einen Gelegenheitszocker reicht das.

SW oder Farbe ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Farbe.

Schachtjor Donezk oder Werder Bremen?


----------



## Leola13 (20. Mai 2009)

Hai,

das wollte ich eigentlich fragen.  

Zurzeit 1 : 1

Gladbach oder Bielefeld ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Bielefeld wird in die Relegation dürfen.

Verteidiger oder Stürmer?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Mai 2009)

Torwart. ;-)

Laufen oder Schwimmen?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (21. Mai 2009)

Laufen

Hast du jemals Ziegenaugen oder Ähnliches gegessen?


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2009)

Danke, kein Bedarf.

Nutzt du dein Wahlrecht bei der bevorstehenden Europawahl?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (21. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich nicht vergesse wann das ist, und sollte mir bis dahin klar werden wen ich wählen könnte.

Gehst du auch gleich Mittagessen?


----------



## chmee (21. Mai 2009)

Wir haben Hunger, Hunger,Hunger, haben Hunger,Hunger,Hunger, haben Hunger,Hunger,Hunger, haben Durst !

*Regnet es bei Euch auch gerade ?*

p.s.: Alex : How long could U survive chained... ? Me -> 1min3sec.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (21. Mai 2009)

Nope, Sonnenschein. 

Ist bei euch auch heute ein Feiertag?

@chmee: Ja,.. das überlebt scheinbar jeder länger als ich.  Hab ichs wenigstens schnell hinter mir.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (21. Mai 2009)

Jo ist es 

Gehst du heute noch auf Herrentags-Tour?

PS: Ich würde ca ne Minute überleben =)


----------



## Alexander Schuc (21. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich wüsste was das ist..

..also.. weisst du was das (Herrentags-Tour) ist, und wenn ja: erkläre es!

p.s.: Soviel hätte der Velociraptor aber eh nicht von mir.. hrhr..


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (21. Mai 2009)

Heute ist ja Vatertag (Herrentag). Und einige Männer gehen dann eben auf Tour


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Mai 2009)

Nur mal so nebenbei:



c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du jemals Ziegenaugen oder Ähnliches gegessen?


Ich hab mal Huehnerfuesse probiert. Nicht mein Fall. Vor allem muss man ja 200 davon essen wenn man gut Hunger hat... Ist ja nix dran.



Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Heute ist ja Vatertag (Herrentag). Und einige Männer gehen dann eben auf Tour


Und das nennt man dann Reintour: Mal hier rein, mal da rein.


----------



## hihacker (25. Mai 2009)

Da es hier ja irgendwie gerade keine Frage gibt stell ich halt mal eine 

Findest du es besser wenn die Sonne scheint oder wenn es regnet?


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Sonnenschein hat klar Vorfahrt.

Warst du dieses Jahr schon im Freibad / am Baggersee?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Nein, warum auch immer, ich war es noch nicht.

Wieviele Getränke mit Koffein hast du zuhause?


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Eines, mit frisch aufgebrühten Bohnen ;-)

Kaffee- oder Teetrinker?


----------



## hihacker (25. Mai 2009)

Bei diesem Wetter Tee (Eistee)  Sonst dann doch eher Kaffee

Lieber Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## ronaldh (25. Mai 2009)

Sommer.

Funk oder Kabel?


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Kabelsalat 

Marken- oder "Noname"-Produkte?


----------



## ronaldh (25. Mai 2009)

Dann schon lieber die Marke.

Video oder Foto?


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Schau mir beides gerne an 

Trägst du Lang- oder Kurzhaar?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Mai 2009)

Ganz kurz. Hatte in der 6. oder 7. Klasse mal schulterlange Haare, aber das ist lang, lang her...


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ganz kurz. Hatte in der 6. oder 7. Klasse mal schulterlange Haare, aber das ist lang, lang her...


Und weiter ...? Oder brennt dir keine Frage unter den Nägeln?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Mai 2009)

Huch, jo... Is schon spaet...

Ananas oder Kiwi?


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Dann doch lieber 'ne Kiwi.

Bist du auf eine Obstsorte allergisch?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (25. Mai 2009)

Nöp. Zumindest noch auf keine gestossen, auf welche ich allergisch reagiere.

Was wäre dir lieber, Laktoseintoleranz oder Getreideallergie (Glutenunverträglichkeit)?


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Wüßte jetzt nicht, welches von beidem das geringere Übel ist.

Leitz-Ordner oder Schnellhefter?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

"Dahin legen wo Platz ist"-Ablagesystem. Aber dann doch eher Ordner.

A oder B?


----------



## emtyx (25. Mai 2009)

Eindeutig B... ist bei Multiple Choice öfter richtig als A :suspekt:

Führerscheinprüfung beim ersten Mal bestanden?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Theorie - nein. (11 Punkte )
Praxis - ja.

Nennst du uns eine lustiges Tier?


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Mai 2009)

Heiliger Pillendreher
Wandelnde Geige

Das erste / nächste Kind was du bekommst...soll es lieber ein Mädchen oder ein Junge werden?


----------



## Leola13 (26. Mai 2009)

Hai,

sche..egal, hauptsache der Junge ist gesund.

Bewerben in Krisenzeiten, oder festhaltem am "sicheren" Arbeitsplatz ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (26. Mai 2009)

In meinem Fall ist mir der sichere Arbeitsplatz lieber.

ARD oder ZDF?


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (26. Mai 2009)

Kommt drauf an.

Sonne oder Sturm?


----------



## Chumper (26. Mai 2009)

Sturm, definitiv.

Warmer Regen oder kalter Sonnenschein?


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Beides zusammen 

Kannst du mir sagen wann Allgemeinmediziner die Sprechzeiten haben (so ungefaehr)?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

Warmer Regen.

Edit: Zu spät!

Nein, kann ich nicht 

Sein oder nicht Sein?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Mai 2009)

MEINS!

Würdest du lieber vergammelte Milch trinken oder im Zoo durch einen Bärenkäfig rennen müssen?


----------



## Leola13 (26. Mai 2009)

Hai,

lieber kotzen als bluten. => Milch

Lieber im Warmen arbeiten oder im Kalten langweilen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

Maloche ist immer besser, als Langeweile.

Trinkst du Wasser mit oder ohne Kohlensäure?


----------



## DrSoong (26. Mai 2009)

Normalerweise das aus der Leitung ohne Kohlensäure, ab und zu ist aber ein kleines Mineral mit Kohlensäure als Abwechslung notwendig.

tutorials.de oder microsoft.com?


Der Doc!


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

Ohne.

Edit: Zu spät.

Tutorials.de

Qualität oder Quantität?


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

Qualität zahlt sich aus.

Bist du Links- oder Rechtshänder?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

Rechtshänder.

Kannst du auch mit der linken Hand schreiben (Wenn du Linkshänder bist, auch mit der Rechten)


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

Können schon - ob's für die Nachwelt auch leserlich ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt :suspekt:

Urlaub am Meer, oder lieber in den Bergen?


----------



## _streissi (26. Mai 2009)

lieber Meer

schwarz oder weiß?


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

schwarz-weiß.

Was ist heute bei dir angesagt: Regen- oder Sonnenschirm?


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Hm pink?  Na ok schwarz

Edit zu spaet:
Regenschirm  Leider

Lieber Maus mit oder ohne Kabel


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

Mir eigentlich egal. Eher mit, so kann man sie nicht verlieren 

SMS, Anruf oder E-Mail?


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

Anruf 

Anrufbeantworter oder Rufumleitung?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

Anrufbeantworter.

Schwimmbad oder Baggerloch?


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

Baggersee (kostet nix) 

Stehst du auf "FKK"?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

Weniger, ist doch interessant, wenn die Phantasie auch noch ein bischen Spielraum hat 

Draußen schwitzen oder drinnen frieren?


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Mai 2009)

draußen schwitzen

Das Huhn oder das EI ?


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

Ich nehm das Huhn, das mir jeden Tag ein Ei zum Frühstück serviert.

Bist du ein "Chamäleon", was dein äußeres Erscheinungsbild angeht (ständig wechselnde Frisur, Haarfarbe, usw.) ?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

Nein.

Kaufst du dir oft Klamotten?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. Mai 2009)

Dann, wenns nötig ist. Also nicht so oft.

Benutzt du öffentliche Verkehrsmittel?


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Ja leider.

Stimmt oder stimmt nicht: Wer sagt das aeussere ist unwichtig luegt.


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

Da halte ich dagegen: Wahre Schönheit kommt von innen.

Ißt du gerne "Frankfurter Kranz"?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (26. Mai 2009)

Bis eben wusste ich nicht, was das ist.. aber schaut interessant aus.

Isst du gern Topfenpalatschinken?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

Sag ich dir, sobald ich das mal probiert habe 

Frühling, Sommer, Herbst oder Winter?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm...
Fruehling: Regenzeit
Sommer: Affenhitze und Luftfeuchtigkeit wie im Schwimmbad
Herbst: Relativ angenehm.
Winter: Ein wenig kalt.

Also hier in HK tendiere ich zum Herbst. Eher so Spaetherbst/Fruehwinter.

Schneewitchen oder Rapunzel?


----------



## Leola13 (26. Mai 2009)

Hai,

Schneewittchen natürlich. So langes Haar wie bei Rapunzel gibt es doch gar nicht  -  völlig unrealistisch.

Aufstehen oder ins Bett gehen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (27. Mai 2009)

So, ab ins Bett jetzt 

*Kaffee&Zigarette* oder *Rührei&Salat* ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2009)

Ruehrei und Zigarette. Von Kaffee und Salat halt ich mich moeglichst fern.

McDonalds oder Burger King?


----------



## DrSoong (27. Mai 2009)

Burger King, allerdings nur die Pommes und das auch nur marginal. Ansonsten eher Kaffee, Rührei und Salat. 

Regenschirm oder Regenumhang?


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Windbreaker und Kapuze auf. Dann klappt das schon. So lange Strecken muss ich eh nicht laufen.

Was kannst du nach dem aufstehen garnicht ab?


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn man mir mit einer Laune, gegenteilig zu meiner begegnet.

Schiebedach oder Klimaanlage?


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Schiebedach, dann bekommt man wenigstens noch nen Sonnenbrand .

Sonnenbrand oder Zahnschmerzen?


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Sonnenbrand.

Sonnencreme, Sonnenöl, Sonnenmilch?


----------



## Leola13 (27. Mai 2009)

Hai,

wenn dann Creme, die Zeiten mit dem Tiroler Nussöl sind vorbei.

Harley oder Ducati ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Och, das ist mir ziemlich wurst, kenn mich da auch null aus.

Spiderman (aka "Heul-heul ich will kein Held sein") gegen Wolverine (aka "AAAAAAAHHHHRRRRR"), wer würde gewinnen?


----------



## DrSoong (27. Mai 2009)

Eindeutig Wolverine, den kannst du ja nicht umbringen. Der steckt jede Verletzung weg, Spidi ist ja nicht mal kugelsicher.

Tabs oder Fenster?


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. Mai 2009)

Tabs.

Aber auch irgendwie zu verfluchen diese Tabs. Da sammeln sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit bis zu 30 Stück bei mir an.. 

Mhmm.. bleiben wir mal bei "Tabs":

Tabletten oder Spritzen?


----------



## MiMi (27. Mai 2009)

Wurscht, hauptsache es hilft 

Lieber englisch oder ne andere Fremdsprache? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Obwohl ich keine Angst vor Spritzen habe, ist es doch nicht unbedingt angenehm. Tabletten schlucken macht mir garnix aus.

edit: Eindeutig englisch...Obwohl hochdeutsch für einen Franken auch schon fast eine Fremdsprache ist.

Auf was würdest du lieber verzichten: Bier oder Kaffee?


----------



## 00d4vid (27. Mai 2009)

Diese Frage ist unlösbar!
Das stürzt mich in einen Gewissenskonflikt der zu Depressionen führen kann

Bild.de oder Spiegel-Online?


----------



## MiMi (27. Mai 2009)

*auf Bier kann ich leichter verzichten* 

Hm lieber fernsehen 

Chatten oder Skype, TS, Mumble etc?


----------



## 00d4vid (27. Mai 2009)

Skype etc

Java oder C#


----------



## willie33 (27. Mai 2009)

Keines von allem... Action Script 3 und PHP

Wer ist Lt. George Kirk, der USS Kelvin?


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Déjà-vu (fast)...Im Zug hat eine junge Mutter, vor mir, im Gespräch mit einer anderen, ihr unbekannten Frau, zu ihrem Kind gesagt: "Komm Paul, verrat der Dame doch mal selber wie du heißt."

Welche Stifte/Pinsel/Marker/whatever hast du gerade griffbereit?


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Einen Bleistift, Marke, keine Ahnung.

Benutzt du einen Bleistift auch so lange, bis du mit Mine und Fingernägeln gleichzeitig schreiben würdest?


----------



## Tim Bureck (27. Mai 2009)

Nein, eher ist der Bleistift irgendwohin verschwunden.. 

Zweiteilst du deine Radiergummis auch immer? (Radiergummibild)


----------



## Leola13 (27. Mai 2009)

Hai,

schon lange kein radiergummi mehr zerstört. früher gerne. Mite einem Loch bohren fängt das an.

Feierabend oder Überstunden ?

@Ex1tus    





> edit: Eindeutig englisch...Obwohl hochdeutsch für einen Franken auch schon fast eine Fremdsprache ist.




Fränkisch *ist* eine Fremdsprache.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Heute mal Feierabend . 

@Leola: Man sieht es an Wortschöpfungen wie "fei" 

Osten oder Westen?


----------



## CKlausi (27. Mai 2009)

Westen

Nadel- oder Tintenstrahldrucker?


----------



## Leola13 (27. Mai 2009)

Hai,

Tinte soll es sein.

Bremen oder Leverkusen.

@Ex1tus : Passt scho

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

Ein Bundesland gegen eine Stadt ist ja wohl unfair. Und da der Mensch immer für den Underdog ist, Leverkusen.

Eher: Bassd scho 

Streitaxt oder Schwert?


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Schwert.

Tradition oder Moderne?


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Heute mal Feierabend .
> 
> @Leola: Man sieht es an Wortschöpfungen wie "fei"
> 
> Osten oder Westen?



fei ist nicht unbedingt rein fränkisch, das verwenden wir in Bayern auch
Moderne

Kuscheln oder Sex?


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Durchaus beides toll, aber bitte entweder das eine oder das andere ^^

Hund, Katze, Maus?


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Hund!

Bier oder Cocktails?


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Long Isalnd Icetea an die Macht ;-)

Apfel oder Birne?


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Apfel

Counter-Strike oder FarCry2?


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

CS ganz klar aber wenn dann 1.6! 

Brauchst du noch Sachen aus der Schule bei der Arbeit? (Mathe etc?)


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Ne wenn dann schon CS:S
Muss ich ja sagen

Nein hab ich noch nie gebraucht.

Bevorzugst du Männer oder Frauen?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

Männer zum dumm labern und Frauen zur.......Interaktivität. ;-]

Welche Newsseite besuchst du am häufigsten?


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Ne eig gar kein CS mehr, lieber Combat Arms das is schneller 

Wieso denn "oder"? 


Edit: zu spaet
Newsseite? Hm gar keine. 

Wohnst du allein oder noch zuhause bei den Eltern?


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Weder noch

Intranet mit Sharepoint oder Typo3


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Hm, ka. 

Lieber fruehstuecken oder laenger schlafen?


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Mai 2009)

Schlafen, Frühstücken kann man später auch wärend man nebnbei was anderes macht (arbeiten). Schlafen und gleichzeitig was anderes machen ist dagegen meist eher schwierig 

Wieso scheint bei mir die Sonne nciht?


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Warscheinlich, weil du entweder auf der Sonnenabgewandten Seite des Planeten bist oder sich etwas zwischen dir und dem heißen Himmelskörper befindet... *Klugschei~ß off*

Rot, Blau, Grün oder Gelb?


----------



## Leola13 (28. Mai 2009)

Hai,

wenn schon nicht schwarz, dann rot.

Japanisches oder deutsches Auto ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Hauptsache es faehrt 

Wieso gibt man sich als Kerl den Nick "Leola"?


----------



## Maik (28. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung 

Warum ist die Banane krumm?


----------



## Leola13 (28. Mai 2009)

Hai,

die Frage hab ich an anderer Stelle schon einmal beantwortet. ;-)

Pfingstausflug oder zu Hause bleiben ?



edit : zu spät

Damit der Regen besser abperlt.

Pfingstausflug oder zu Hause bleiben ?


Ciao Stefan


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Pfingsturlaub!

Ist der Peugeot 307CC ein Frauenauto oder nicht?
(Ich hab da gestern ne halbe Stunde mit nem Kumpel drüber diskutiert )


----------



## Maik (28. Mai 2009)

Nö.

Kontaktlinsen oder Brille?


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Gegen die Sonne ne Brille, sonst nix 


Bunte oder schwarze Klamotten?


----------



## Maik (28. Mai 2009)

Früher hatte ich mal so 'ne Phase, nur in schwarz durch die Pampa zu ziehen.

Hosenträger oder Gürtel?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

Gürtel... Hosenträger hatte ich das letzte mal an Fasching an .

Welche Kleidung würdest du in die Arbeit anziehen, wenn alles gesellschaftlich akzeptiert wäre?


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Das was ich jetzt auch anziehe. Rock, Hose, T-shirt, Top, wonach mir gerade ist 

Hardstyle oder Hardcore?


----------



## eeemoh (28. Mai 2009)

Hardcore (aber den richtigen, Minot threat, Agnostic Front, Madball, Blood for Blood und der ganze Kram)

Hippiematte oder russischer Militärhaarschnitt (3mm unter der Haut)


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

Hardcore. Aber nicht den elektronischen.

edit: Russen. Früher Hippie. Und Blood for Blood ist doch schon fast Oi .

Was ist böser? Ein rauchender Pinguin mit einer Knarre, oder ein Bär mit Schlagringen? 

(Was ist denn heute mit mir los? )


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub beides zusammen wird am schlimmsten sein 

Ueberleben Blumen bei dir?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

Schick mir doch welche, dann finden wir das raus. Hatte bei mir noch nie welche.

Wann wurde dir die schreckliche Wahrheit über den Osterhasen und den Nikolaus klar?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (28. Mai 2009)

Welche schreckliche Wahrheit? Wovon sprichst du?!

Wo hast du mehr Haare, am Kopf oder auf der Brust?


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe die Frage eruebrigt sich, solche Fragen stellt man einer Frau net 

Rasierst du deine Beine?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ja gehofft, dass ein weiblicher User antwortet. 

*g*

Nein,.. die Beine rasier ich nicht.

Mhm.. bleiben wir gleich beim Thema: Rasierst du deine Brust? So wie es derzeit die Werbung für diese Bodyshaver gibt.. ich hätte da niemals dran gedacht.  Aber hier reicht ja ab und zu eine Pinzette zum Zupfen.


----------



## Leola13 (29. Mai 2009)

Hai,

ich hoffe die Frage richtet sich nicht wieder an MiMi  

Mit einem Elektrorasierer wie in der Werbung hab ich das jedenfalls noch nicht versucht.

Maus oder Tablett ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Mai 2009)

Beides . Aber wahrscheinlich nur weil ich son Aiptek Dreck hab....

Apfel, Fenster oder Pinguin?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Mai 2009)

Den Apfel ess ich, den Rest werf ich beim offenen Fenster raus, und danach schau ich mir eine Doku über Pinguine an.

Wenns ne Frage nach dem Betriebsystem war.. tjoa.. dann.. Windows. 


So.. mhm....

Akupunktur, Tröpfcheninfektion oder Lichtbehandlung?
(..und: Was meine ich mit dem Blödsinn? )


----------



## Leola13 (4. Juni 2009)

Hai,

woher soll ich wissen was du mit dem Blödsinn meinst ? 

Tempo 130 oder freie Fahrt ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MiMi (4. Juni 2009)

Hm, eigentlich nervt mich das langsame fahren auf der Autobahn. Jedoch hab ich gemerkt das es viel entspannter ist zb in Holland zu fahren auch auf normalen Strassen mit max 80. Keiner draengelt oder sonst was. 
Also wenn es angebracht ist, dann Begrenzung, sonst freie Fahrt. 


Erhoehte Bussgelder, so dass es auch sinn macht oder so lassen wie es ist? (zb. Holland falsch parken 50euro, Deutschland vllt 15euro)


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

Nach dem Einkommen regeln!

@leola: Er beschrieb ein Peripheriegerät des Computers.....

Lieblingsmarke /-hersteller und warum?


----------



## MiMi (4. Juni 2009)

Asus 
Macht super Laptops/ TFT/ reperatur richtig schnell 

Gehst du Sonntag waehlen?


----------



## Johannes7146 (4. Juni 2009)

Asus.... naja... da aht wohl jeder seine Eigene Meinung  ich mag mein Thinkpad 

Anwort: Ja ich gehe Sonntag wählen.

nächste Frage: Asus oder Lenovo/IBM ?


----------



## DrSoong (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, man sollte sein Recht auf Mitbestimmung seiner Diktatoren ausüben, nur über das Ergebnis motzen ist der falsche Weg und Heuchelei.

Edit: Zu spät ...

Asus, mein Notebook ist von denen und seit 4 Jahren kein Problem.

Horizontal oder Vertikal?


Der Doc!


----------



## Johannes7146 (4. Juni 2009)

Horizontal.....da ist die Gefahr kleiner, dass man beim Schlafen umfällt 

Was hast du grad in deinem Zwischenspeicher (Strg+V) ?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

Horizontal lässt es sich doch schöner leben 

edit: Nichts.

Bist du jemand der selten wirklich pünktlich ist?


----------



## MiMi (4. Juni 2009)

Bin meistens ueberpuenkltich, da ich es hasse zu spaet zu kommen.

(alles Asus fans hier, bin begeistert)


CRT oder TFT ?


----------



## ronaldh (7. Juni 2009)

TFT.

Guckst Du Formel 1?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Juni 2009)

Nein.

Was hörst du gerade?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Juni 2009)

Formel 1 
Der TV ist im Wohnzimmer grad recht laut irgendwie eingeschalten.. hehe.

Was liest du gerade? (Ausser diesen Thread)


p.s.:
Akupunktur, Tröpfcheninfektion oder Lichtbehandlung?
Nadel-, Tintenstrahl- und Laserdrucker war gemeint.


----------



## queicherius (7. Juni 2009)

Bio... gezwungenermaßen
Schreibe ne KA am Do *kotz* 
Zum p.s.: selbstgeschrieben 

Welchen Browser benutzt du gerade?


----------



## sheel (7. Juni 2009)

IE6

Schaust du ab und zu die Simpsons?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Juni 2009)

lol @ IE6

Ja schaue ich..

Probierst du auch gerade die Beta von Opera 10 aus?


----------



## queicherius (7. Juni 2009)

Nein.

Wie viele DVDs (gekauft + gebrannt) hast du?


----------



## sheel (7. Juni 2009)

Film-DVDs gekauft: Hmmm...4 oder so
Film-DVDs gebrannt: Hehe...40+
Andere: Kann ich nicht zählen, zu durcheinander

Deine Lieblingsprogrammiersprache (falls du überhaupt programmierst)?


----------



## queicherius (7. Juni 2009)

PHP

Wohnst du in der Großstadt oder auf dem Land?


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Auf dem Land.

Wo würdest du am liebsten wohnen?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2009)

Hai,

auf dem Land, was ich auch mache. Innenstadt (40.000 Einwohner) hatte ich schon.

Morgenmuffel oder sofort voll da ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich aufstehen musste, dann war ich immer Morgenmuffel. In letzter Zeit kann ich aber immer meinen Wecker aufwecken ^^

Kaffee oder Tee?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Im Moment eher Tee, Kaffee hat eh keine Wirkung mehr bei mir .

Wurst oder Käse?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2009)

Hai,

als Vegetarier dann doch eher Käse.

Vista oder Windows 7 ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

7.

Große Kopfhörer oder eher die Stöpsel?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Juni 2009)

Zuhause groß, unterwegs Stöpsel.

Sandalen mit oder ohne Socken?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Natürlich mit weißen Socken, Khakihosen, Unter- oder Hawaihemd und ner roten Birne. Und Bierdose. Ganz klar.

Gehst du auf ein Festival?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2009)

Hai,

Nein.

Müsli oder Weissbrot ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## TuoxFear (8. Juni 2009)

müsli 

nicht oder nit ?


----------



## Maik (8. Juni 2009)

Nicht - ist korrektes Deutsch 

Camembert oder Brie?


----------



## TuoxFear (8. Juni 2009)

camembert auf jeden ;D

wochenende oder feiertage ?


----------



## Maik (8. Juni 2009)

Wochenende.

Butterbrot oder Wurstbrot?

@TuoxFear: Im Smalltalk-Bereich gilt auch die Netiquette bzgl. der erwünschten Groß- und Kleinschreibung


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2009)

Hai,

immer noch Vegetarier, also Butterbrot.

Pizza oder Gyros ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Butterbrot mitn bißchen Grünzeug, aber nur wenn das Brot wirklich frisch ist. Sonst lieber mit Wurst.

edit: im Moment eher Gyros.

? oder !


----------



## Maik (8. Juni 2009)

? - passend zum Fragespiel.

Hast du an der gestrigen Wahl zum Europaparlament teilgenommen?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Natürlich . In meiner Gemeinde haben außer mir noch 2 die selbe Partei gewählt .

Hast du einer der in den Zählungen unter "sonstige" geführten Partei gewählt oder nicht?


----------



## hihacker (8. Juni 2009)

edit: Frechheit jetzt war einer schneller als ich 

Hab gar nicht gewählt, bin noch nicht 18 

Linux oder Windows?


----------



## TuoxFear (8. Juni 2009)

Windows 

WoW oder Warhammmer ?


----------



## ronaldh (8. Juni 2009)

Nix davon.

Privat oder gesetzlich versichert?


----------



## Maik (8. Juni 2009)

Gesetzlich.

Was ist dein Traumberuf?


----------



## ronaldh (8. Juni 2009)

Den, den ich ausübe!

Bist Du unzufrieden mit Deinem Job?


----------



## Maik (8. Juni 2009)

Nö 

Welchen Beruf übst du aus?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2009)

Hai,

Dipl.-Ing. (FH), gerlernt und auch ausgeübt.

Selber kochen oder Mama machen lassen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (8. Juni 2009)

Na, selber kochen natürlich. "Hotel Mama" gibt's schon über zwei Jahrzehnte nicht mehr 

Taifun oder Tornado?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

Taifun. So hieß ein Kumpel von mir in der Grundschule 

Gläubig oder Atheist?


----------



## Leola13 (9. Juni 2009)

Hai,

Gläubig, aber sicherlich nicht im "klassischem" Sinn.

Reinkarnation oder Humus und gut ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ronaldh (10. Juni 2009)

Weiß nicht genau. 

Urlaub im Inland oder Ausland?


----------



## TuoxFear (10. Juni 2009)

Ausland 

rot/grün oder grün/rot?


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2009)

schwarz/weiß.

Chips oder Flips?


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Chips

Wasser- oder Honigmelone?


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2009)

Honigmelone.

Saft oder Schorle (Saft+Sprudel)?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Schorle. Mischungsverhältnis je nach Durstgrad und Saft.

Hast du Locken?


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Nein.

Hast du noch einen orginal alten Gameboy zuhause?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Ne, meine Mutter wollte nicht das ich mich nach meiner erlaubten SNES-Zeit (1 Stunde) noch irgendwo verstecken und Gameboy zocken kann . Jetzt hab ich ne PSP .

Wieviele Spiele mit Mario hast du bis jetzt ca. gespielt ?


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juni 2009)

Eines und Keines.

Eines, das war auf dem NES eines Freundes, ich selbst hatte damals (und auch heute) keine Konsole, hab mir SuperMario nur einmal bei einem Freund gegeben.

Keines, als ehemals stolzer C64-Besitzer waren die Giana Sisters natürlich Pflicht, ich war scheinbar schon damals eher zu Frauen als zu Klempnern hingezogen.

Proton, Neutron oder Elektron?


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Alles abartig .

Zombies oder Werwölfe oder Vampire?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (10. Juni 2009)

Vampire. Wenn geht bitte weibliche, großbusige Exemplare in nem feinen Lack/Leder Outfit. 

Mhm.. Lieber etwas rundes in grau, oder was eckiges aber dafür bunt?


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juni 2009)

Hai,

irgendwie versteh ich deine fragen nie.

Aber lieber bunt und eckig.

Langes Wochenende oder freitag/Samstag arbeiten ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Freitag arbeiten.

Wann hast du das letzte mal was "italienisches" gegessen?


----------



## ronaldh (11. Juni 2009)

Irgendwann.

Magst Du Gazpacho?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Wen?

Hast du schonmal Kaffeebohnen gegessen?


----------



## Leola13 (12. Juni 2009)

Hai,

ja, habe ich. Sogar schon welche mit Schoko drumrum.

Jogginganzug oder Jeans ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Jogginganzug zum gammeln und Sport machen. Sonst Jeans. (Kaffeebohnen mit Schoko drumrum sind wirklich lecker)

Hunde oder Katzen?


----------



## Leola13 (12. Juni 2009)

Hai,

Hunde natürlich.   (Kaffeebohnen im Sambuca sind auch lecker.)

Hemd oder Shirt ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Shirt...Ich hab nur ein Hemd . (Jop, aber Sambuca ist eklig )

An was denkst du als erstes beim Wort: "Brasilien"?


----------



## Leola13 (12. Juni 2009)

Hai,

Rio, Karneval und Co.

Weizen oder Alt ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ronaldh (12. Juni 2009)

Pils.

Rot- oder Weißwein?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Rot.

Kariert oder gestreift?


----------



## general_failure (14. Juni 2009)

Gestreift!

Halb voll oder halb leer?

mfg
GF


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Juni 2009)

Doppelt so groß, wie es sein müsste.

Ego Shooter oder Third Person


----------



## general_failure (14. Juni 2009)

Beides 

Cs 1.6 oder Cs Source?

mfg
GF


----------



## sheel (14. Juni 2009)

1.6!

Mappen oder doch lieber Spielen?


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (14. Juni 2009)

Kommt aufs Spiel an, warscheinlich beides 

Campen oder Rushen?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2009)

Kommt drauf an ob man CT oder T ist. Und wie ich drauf bin 

Chillen oder rumschreien?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. Juni 2009)

..um mal jemanden aus meiner Vergangenheit zu zitieren: Schiller ohne S. 

Mhm.. besser nur einen Hoden, oder lieber 3?

(Jaja sorry, mir fällt nix blöderes ein. )


----------



## Leola13 (18. Juni 2009)

Hai,

lieber nur einen, da kann man auf Mitleid machen. Bei drei ist man ja ein Alien.

Rock oder Hose ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (19. Juni 2009)

Rock, eine Musikrichtung namens Hose kenn ich ja gar nicht. 

Brust oder Keule?


Der Doc!


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (19. Juni 2009)

Brust! Definitiv ;o)

Nasenspray oder Nasentropfen?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Juni 2009)

Beides egelich!

Schlafen oder nicht schlafen?


----------



## DrSoong (19. Juni 2009)

Beim Autofahren bin ich eher fürs nicht schlafen, Politiker sollten aber einen 24h-Schlaf je Tag halten. Dann bleiben wir von ihren Blödheiten verschont.

Bundesregierung oder Kotzanfall?


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (19. Juni 2009)

Hai,

natürlich ich in die Bundesregierung, weil ich bei der jetzigen einen Kotzanfall bekomme.

legal, illegal oder sch...egal ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Natürlich nur legale Sachen. Bin ja ein braver Junge :suspekt:.

holladriho oder ladiho?


----------



## ronaldh (22. Juni 2009)

Hollerididödldu.

Loriot oder Atze?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Dann doch eher Loriot. Nicht so stereotyp.

Handlung oder KaWumm Peng Pew Pew?


----------



## hihacker (22. Juni 2009)

KaWumm Peng Pew Pew

Scheint bei euch die Sonne?


----------



## cr4shm4n (22. Juni 2009)

Ja.
Benutzt ihr Betas?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Battlefield Heroes Beta atm.

Wo ist Walter?


----------



## cr4shm4n (22. Juni 2009)

Hinter dir.

Ist Horst bei ihm?


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

Ja, da steht er.

Paul... wer ist eigentlich Paul?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Herbert. Unter seinem Decknamen.

Links- oder Rechtshänder?


----------



## queicherius (22. Juni 2009)

Rechtshändler.

Gamepad oder Tastatur?


----------



## Maik (22. Juni 2009)

Gamepad. Die Spiele-Konsole besitzt keine Tastatur, und am PC wird nicht gedaddelt, sondern gearbeitet :suspekt:

Festnetz oder Mobil?


----------



## queicherius (22. Juni 2009)

Sowohl als auch. Zu Hause Festnetz und mobil mobil...

W3C oder eher nicht?

P.S.: Warum wird am PC gearbeitet :suspekt: *scherz*


----------



## Maik (22. Juni 2009)

Auf jeden Fall.

Gangschaltung oder Automatik?

P.S. Von irgendwo müssen ja schließlich die Brötchen herkommen


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Schaltung, obwohl Automatik eigentlich auch chillig ist...Gewöhnungssache. Ich nehm beides 

Gewohnheiten - cool oder eher nich so prall?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (22. Juni 2009)

Kommt auf die Gewohnheit an. Beim Pissen die Klobrille hochzuklappen ist z.b. keine schlechte angewohnheit. Bei zwischenmenschlichen belangen sollte man aber aufpassen..

Karriere oder Familienleben? (Beides? )


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Hedonismus .

Erst Spaß oder erst Arbeit?


----------



## queicherius (23. Juni 2009)

Erst die Arbeit dann der Spaß...  leider

Tee oder Kaffee



> P.S. Von irgendwo müssen ja schließlich die Brötchen herkommen


Ich dachte die kommen vom Bäcker und nicht aus dem Computer :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2009)

Tee.

T-Shirt oder Polo?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

T-Shirt. Polos hab ich nur 2 

Welche Browser benutzt du?


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2009)

FireFox... ok, auf der Arbeit heißt er Iceweasel, aber das ist ja das gleiche 


Durch welche Auflösung liest du gerade diese Frage?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

1680x1050

Hast du Kekse?


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2009)

Nö.

Kekse mit oder ohne Milch?


----------



## Tim Bureck (23. Juni 2009)

Ein Glas Milch zu den Keksen ist nie verkehrt 

Milchbrötchen oder Croissants?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Croissants.

Lieblingsnudeln?


----------



## Maik (23. Juni 2009)

Handgeschabte Spätzle (am Liebsten mit viel Käse überbacken) 

Lieblingsfrucht?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. Juni 2009)

Erdbeere? Mhm.. jetzt zur Zeit sicher. 

Dein liebstes Gegrilltes?


----------



## Maik (23. Juni 2009)

Schweinebauch 

Lieblingsnachtisch?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. Juni 2009)

Auch Schweinebauch.  Hrhr. Nene, mh.. einen großen Pot Kaffee, und n gutes Stück Kuchen dazu. Aber hauptsache Kaffee. 

Frühstück: Gekaufte "Frühstücksflocken" (jeglicher Art, wisst schon was ich meine) oder selbst irgendwas mit Yoghurt und/oder anderen Sachen zusammenbasteln?
(Oder nur nen Kaffee?)


----------



## queicherius (23. Juni 2009)

Bei mir darf's ein Toast mit Belag und ein koffeinhaltiges Getränk sein...
Hab morgens halt net so viel Zeit (Aufstehen 5.50 Uhr) und Lust das Zeug zusammenzumischen... 

Blau oder Grün?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Blau, denn die grünen Dinger die überall wachsen, haben immer Sex in meiner Nase, und das ist nicht schön.

Lieblingssuchmaschine?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. Juni 2009)

*Husten* Bing.
Nungut, für Videos stimmts sogar. (Tipp: Ländereinstellung ändern)

Schonmal mit dem Handy auf tutorials.de gesurft und auch einen Beitrag verfasst?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Hehe, mein Handy ist geschätzt 5 Jahre alt.. Aber mit der PSP war ich schon auf tut.de, hab aber keinen Beitrag verfasst. (Ich will einen Touchscreen)

Schere, Stein oder Papier?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. Juni 2009)

Eidechse (Lizard) 

Mhmm.. wo du sie schon erwähnst: Sony PSP oder Nintendo DS (oder Sega GameGear *g*)


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

PSP, was sonst . Ich will auch Musik hören und Videos guggen und meine Augen wollen auch nicht das ihnen Leid zugefügt wird 

Rucksack oder Tasche?


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2009)

Rucksack. Hat man immer beide Hände frei.

LCD, TFT oder Plasma?


----------



## ronaldh (24. Juni 2009)

Am Liebsten Plasma.

Kantine, Brote oder Restaurant?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Heimgehen und selbst kochen . Bei 3 Minuten Fußweg kann man das schon machen...

edit: Oh Frage vergessen.

Was ist cooler? Ein Papagei auf der Schulter oder eine schlafende Fledermaus die im Schritt hängt?


----------



## hihacker (24. Juni 2009)

Eindeutig schlafende Fledermaus die im Schritt hängt 

Hund oder Katze?


----------



## Maik (24. Juni 2009)

Nichts von beiden, dafür ein Löwenzwergkaninchen.

Miet- oder Eigentumswohnung?


----------



## DrSoong (24. Juni 2009)

Eigentum, da hat man was von seinem Geld.

Einfamilien- oder Mehrparteienhaus?


Der Doc!


----------



## hihacker (25. Juni 2009)

Einfamilienhaus (keinen Stört der Lärm) 

Dorf, Kleinstadt oder Stadt?


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2009)

Dorf. Da fühl ich mich ganz klar wohler. Eine Stadt sollte dennoch in der nähe sein 

Für einen Film ins Kino oder lieber zuhause bleiben?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Och, mein Vater hat n Beamer....

Pfeiltasten oder wasd?


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. Juni 2009)

wasd

Ski-urlaub oder Strand-urlaub?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Schwierig. Beides gut. Aber Ski fahren ist so teuer. Und Geld ist etwas das ich nicht im Überfluss habe 

Montag oder Dienstag?


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2009)

Montag. Ist zwar der Tag, an dem man wöchentlich aus dem Paradies gerissen wird. Allerdings gehört  der Dienstag genauso wie der Donnerstag zu den 2 sinnlosesten Tagen, die dich nur vom Wochenende trennen 

Halb leer oder halb voll.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Kommt drauf an wo man anfängt....

Schon erledigt oder musst du es noch machen?


----------



## Maik (25. Juni 2009)

Alles im Lack - soweit ich das überblicke ;-)

"Leben, um zu arbeiten", oder "Arbeiten, um zu leben"?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Och, beides. Selbst wenn ich finanziell total augesorgt hätte, würde ich das hier (glaub ich ) auch noch machen. Aber wahrscheinlich dann nur Sachen die mir Spaß machen.

Chaos oder Kontrolle & Ordnung?


----------



## Tim Bureck (25. Juni 2009)

Kontrolle & Ordnung über das Chaos!

Wie lang ist dein Arbeitsweg?


----------



## Maik (25. Juni 2009)

Keine volle Minute - Luftlinie ca. 50m 

Bist du in einem Verein engagiert?


----------



## hihacker (25. Juni 2009)

Ja bin ich und zwar nicht nur in einem 

Bist du in einem Sportverein tätig?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Jop. Fußball. Aberr nur in der Reserve weil ich nie zum Training geh(en kann).

Team America - genial, blöd oder kenn ich nicht?


----------



## hihacker (30. Juni 2009)

bisher nicht gekannt, jetzt aber mal in youtube geschsut also
GENIAL

Comedyserie oder Gerichtsserie?


----------



## TuoxFear (3. Juli 2009)

Comedyserie

Kellogs oder Cornflakes ?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (3. Juli 2009)

Cornflakes

Simpsons oder Family Guy?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Du kannst doch nicht Simpsons mit anderen Zeichentrickserien vergleichen, das geht doch nicht...tststs

TFT oder CRT?


----------



## DrSoong (8. Juli 2009)

TNT, ich bin zwar selbst dafür verantwortlich, was mein TFT anzeigt, wenn so manches Programm aber wieder mal zickt würde ich den PC ab und zu mal gerne meucheln.

Glühbirne oder Leuchtstoffröhre?


Der Doc!


----------



## ronaldh (8. Juli 2009)

Halogen.

Bist Du müde?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juli 2009)

Hai,

Ja. Müde geboren.

Diesel, Benzin oder Hybrid ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## willie33 (8. Juli 2009)

Diesel

Wer hat den 3. Post geschrieben?


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus

wer wird denn den 1999. Post schreiben  ? ?


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juli 2009)

Hai,

DrSoong, wer sonst ?


Strand oder Berge ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## willie33 (9. Juli 2009)

Flachland

Was ist "Eine weitere sinnlose Page im weltweiten Netz" ?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

leolas page.

Lego. Geil oder nervig weil "den Stein den ich jetzt brauch hab ich doch schon 1000-mal in der Hand gehabt *kram kram*"?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Juli 2009)

Hach ja das waren "damals" Zeiten xD
Geil und nervig  Weil eben das von dir genannte immer passiert ist. Und als ich dann so einen Roboter von Lego bekomme habe, war der selbe Effekt bei der Software... Ich könnt das Teil eigentlich nochmal raussuchen. =)

iTunes, WinAmp, Media Player, VLC oder was benutzt du zum Musik hören?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Eigtl. WinAmp, aber seit der letzten Formatierung hab ich es nichtmehr drauf weil es mir zu überladen war(/ist). Jetzt VLC. Stellt mich aber auch nicht ganz zufrieden...

Batterietaschenrechner oder Solartaschenrechner?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Juli 2009)

Solar mit unterstützter Batterie, bzw. Laptop. ;D

Ex1tus: Winamp mit dem Classic Skin ist doch ganz nett..  Und alle Fenster bis auf Hauptfenster und Playlist zumachen, sodass er wie Winamp 2 aussieht. 

Zahlen blind über den NumBlock eingeben, oder über die Ziffernreihe über den Buchstaben holpern?


----------



## Matze (9. Juli 2009)

Numblock, wenn ich mehere Zahlen schreibe, in einem Fließtext allerdings die Zahlenreihe.

Hast du schon deinen Frühjahrsputz erledigt?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Juli 2009)

*hust* Natürlich!

Heute schon Kaffee getrunken?


----------



## Leola13 (9. Juli 2009)

Hai,

natürlich wie immer viel zu viel, plus der Zigaretten. die nicht sein sollten.

Schnurlos oder mit Kabel ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Juli 2009)

Maus, Handy und Internet schnurlos. Tastatur mit Kabel. Danke. 

Zum Mitnehmen, oder hier essen? ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

McDrive Party ist doch das beste . Milkshake bestellen wieder zurückschmeißen und "Fire in the hole!" brüllen. Ok, ich gebs zu. Ich habs noch nicht gemacht. Aber lustig ist die Vorstellung trotzdem.

Schonmal mitn Fahrrad in nen DriveIn gefahren?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Juli 2009)

Nö, nur zu Fuß, als es innen überfüllt war ^^

Wie viel bestellst du normalerweise bei MCD o.Ä.?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Milkshake und 1-2 groooße Burger oder ganz viele Kleine (mind. 5).

Kelvin, Fahrenheit oder Celsius?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (9. Juli 2009)

Sch***egal, Hauptsache T-shirttauglich ^^

bei Sturm hinterm Ofen verkriechen oder raus und ordentlich durchlüften?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Stimmungsabhängig. Aber beim durchlüften abzuhauen ist vielleicht nicht empfehlenswert .

Stimmung? Gut oder schlecht auf einer Skala von (schlecht) 1-10 (gut) ?


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2009)

10+ 

Qualität oder Quantität?


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juli 2009)

Quantilität 

Bungeespringen oder Basejumpen?


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Beides viel zu aufregend. Da mach ich mir doch Pippi in Hose.

Pippi oder Eier in der Hose? (nur metaphorisch gesehen, nicht das die weibliche Fraktion jetzt heult)


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juli 2009)

Hai,

man muss auch mal die Eier in der Hose haben und kneifen. ;-)

Kaffepads, frisch gemahlen, von Hand gebrüht, Automat oder was ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Mir eigentlich egal solange es kein Automaten bzw. Instant-Müll ist.

"<------" oder "entf" ?


----------



## ronaldh (10. Juli 2009)

Je nach dem.

Logitech oder Cherry?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Logitech. Hatte noch nie was von Cherry...weiß garnix über die Qualität. Aber meine MX 510 läuft und läuft und läuft....

Erster Werbeslogan der dir einfällt?


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juli 2009)

Hai,

Lebst du noch oder ....

Erste Werbung / Song, die/der völlig nervt, aber nicht aus dem Kopf geht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Fruuuuuuchtalaaaaarm. Ich könnt die Göre halt in den Mixaaaaaa stecken.

(Heißt der nicht: Wohnst du noch oder lebst du schon?)

Lieblingsbonbon?


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juli 2009)

Fisherman's Friend, die in der weißen Packung (mit Lakritzgeschmack) bzw. die in der grünen (Pfefferminz).

Welche Zeitschrift liest du am liebsten?


Der Doc!


----------



## hihacker (15. Juli 2009)

Ich les nur Zeitschriften wenn ich beim Doktor warten muss  also keine Bestimmte

Was ist dein Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (31. Juli 2009)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob "how high" oder doch "The new police story" ist...

wann und wo warst du das lezte mal im urlaub


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2009)

Also so richtig mit vereisen war das in Spananien für ungefär 3 Jahren.

Wo möchtest du unbedingt mal hin fliegen im Urlaub?


----------



## chmee (31. Juli 2009)

Puhh. Ich denke mal, am Liebsten würde ich gerne mal ins Himalaya-Gebirge.
Ja, auch zum Urlaub.

*Bist Du aktiver Wähler bzw. politisch Interessiert ?*


----------



## SteffenBoerner (3. August 2009)

Unbedingt!
Und ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die aus Protest gar nicht zur Wahl gehen.

Wann Hast du das letzte mal selbst gekocht?


----------



## ronaldh (6. August 2009)

Am Wochenende habe ich gegrillt. 

Liest Du viel?


----------



## vfl_freak (6. August 2009)

Jau, fast täglich - Zeitschriften oder Bücher ....

Grillst Du auch, so wie ich jetzt gleich


----------



## ronaldh (6. August 2009)

Leider nicht.

Freust Du Dich, dass die Bundesliga bald wieder los geht?


----------



## vfl_freak (7. August 2009)

Ja, unbedingt ... wenngleich mich dieses Jahr (_*leider*_) die 3. Liga mehr interessieren wird - vgl. mein Nickname 


*Musst Du am SA oder SO arbeiten ?*


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. August 2009)

Am Tag des Herrn arbeiten? Niemals! Samstag schon gar nicht.. 

Wann war das letzte Mal, dass du dir dachtest "Boah, wäre ich heute bloß nicht aufgestanden. *ächz*"?


----------



## vfl_freak (7. August 2009)

Äääh - _*heute*_  ? ? ? ? ?  
War blöder Verkehr auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (statt rund 35 Minuten für 50 km fast eine Stunde) ....


Wer hat heute frei - und kann das tolle Wetter geniessen


----------



## hihacker (7. August 2009)

Hab zur Zeit Sommerferien. Nacher erst mal an den Badesee und relaxen

Hast du deine Arbeit so gern das du gar keinen Urlaub willst?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. August 2009)

Ich bin Schüler, also nein 

Glaubst du, dass in NRW die Ferien wegen der Schweinegrippe verlängert werden? (Ich glaube es nicht, aber ich hoffe es =D)


----------



## ronaldh (10. August 2009)

Nö (ich wusste gar nicht, das Schweine auch Ferien haben).

Fährst Du im Sommer weg?


----------



## vfl_freak (10. August 2009)

Jau, war Anfang Juni in Antalya und in knapp zwei Wochen geht es nach Dubrovnik 

Wer war schon mal in Dubrovnik?


----------



## Stonefish (10. August 2009)

Ich. Vor 6 Jahren im Rahmen einer unglaublich langweiligen Kreuzfahrt mit meinen Eltern, bei der sich das Durchschnittsalter an Bord um die 70 bewegte.

Was war der schlimmste/langweiligste Urlaub, den Du mit Deinen Eltern als Kind verbringen musstest?


----------



## ronaldh (6. Oktober 2009)

Da hier offensichtlich niemand jemals einen schlimmen/langweiligen Urlaub mit den Eltern verbracht hat, mache ich nun mal weiter. Das geht ja so gar nicht mehr, da gab es ja keine Rückmeldung seit Monaten mehr...

Aber um das Thema nicht ganz zu wechseln:

Welches war denn Dein schönster Urlaub?


----------



## hihacker (29. Oktober 2009)

14 Tage in Tunesien in einem Hotel das einen Poolmit 3 großen Rutschen und einem Strömungskanal hatte. Übrigends sogar mit meinen Eltern.

Wann steh dein nächster Urlaub an bei dem du auch richtig verreist?


----------



## Swebble (16. Februar 2010)

Mein nächster Urlaub steht in drei Wochen an. Eine Woche Skifahren in den österreichischen Alpen.

Was war dein erstes Auto?


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Februar 2010)

Mein erstes Auto IST ein Opel Omega B BJ '95 2 Liter Benziner 

Was glaubst du warum hier kaum noch jemand mitschreibt?


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2010)

Mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Es hat sich ausgefragt, das Spiel ist langweilig geworden..
2. Man will sich nicht all zu gläsern machen..
3. Nach knapp 1500 Beiträgen ist jede Frage schon gestellt..

Ist Dir bewusst, dass die Technik in den letzten 150 Jahren Riesensprünge gemacht hat, aber der Mensch als Solches immer noch die Wünsche eines Affen hat?

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Februar 2010)

Jetzt schon ...

Ich will jetzt eine Banane ... du auch?


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2010)

Wollen Ja, sind aber schon alle weg..

Angenommen, die Welt geht Ende 2012 unter, welches Rettungsgefährt würdest Du am ehesten nehmen?

A - U-Boot
B - Arche Noah
C - Raumschiff
D - Fahrrad
E - Zeitmaschine


----------



## DrSoong (16. Februar 2010)

Eine Zeitmaschine, dann würde ich flugs zu den Mayas zurückreisen und denjenigen eine Tritt verpassen, der den Kalender verbrochen hat.


Der Doc!


----------



## tomkruse (16. Februar 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ist Dir bewusst, dass die Technik in den letzten 150 Jahren Riesensprünge gemacht hat, aber der Mensch als Solches immer noch die Wünsche eines Affen hat?



Eigentlich waren die Sprünge früher grösser. Hat nicht das Rad als Erfindung viel mehr bewegt als der Microchip? 

Abgesehen davon sage ich auch immer, daß wir eigentlich nichts anderes sind als Steinzeitmenschen mit Handy und Internetanschluß. Die Menschen ändern sich nicht, nur ihre Mittel ...

viele Grüsse

Thomas.

ps:Hoffe dieser fast schon philosophische Beitrag (naja) ist hier nicht zu offtopic


----------



## general_failure (16. Februar 2010)

Da fehlt jetzt irgendwie die nächste Frage 
mfg
GF


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2010)

[kurzes Offtopic] @Tom: Die Errungenschaften der Frühzeit waren essentiell wichtig, aber die Zeiten zwischen den Sprüngen waren größer, es ist nicht falsch zu sagen, dass die letzten 150 Jahre eine Explosion der technischen Evolution war.

mfg chmee


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Februar 2010)

Damit es mal weiter geht die nächste Frage.... 

Nokia N900 oder IPhone 3gs? Welches wäre deine Wahl bei einer Neuanschaffung?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Februar 2010)

Da ich Apple aus Gründen des Lizenzierungsmodells für Custom Software ablehne und Nokia wegen Symbian und Python recht interessant finde ersteres. Ich hoffe nur die schaffen den allgemeinen Sprung auf die Kompatibilität mit Python 2.5/6

Betrachtest du das iPad auch eher als Lachnummer? (iPad-Mutti)


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2010)

Das reicht als Antwort.

Auf welches Gerät würdest du am ehesten verzichten können: 

-Laptop
-Handy
-Desktop-Computer
-Handmixer


----------



## tombe (17. Februar 2010)

Auf alles außer den Handmixer. Denn was ist schon Apfelkuchen ohne frische Schlagsahne !!

Was gibt es denn gleich zum Mittagessen?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2010)

Das wird noch kurzfristig entschieden, aber ich hab ein paar Dinger im Kühlschrank die aufgebraucht werden müssen, also werd ich wahrscheinlich den "SandwichMaker" auspacken...

Angst vor irgendwelchen Tieren?


----------



## general_failure (17. Februar 2010)

Pferde. Die sind so verdammt groß wenn man direkt davor steht 

Heute schon gearbeitet, oder kommt noch?


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Februar 2010)

Nein und Nein ... Ferien sind toll

Magst du Kinderriegel?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2010)

Bäh, ekelhaft.

Analog oder digital?


----------



## DrSoong (17. Februar 2010)

Digital, das analoge Fernsehen sieht auf dem LCD-TV so matschig aus.

Hast du zuhause einen Feuerlöscher?


Der Doc!


----------



## tombe (17. Februar 2010)

Nein habe ich nicht und ich muss zu meiner Schande zugeben das ich nicht mal einen Feuer-/Rauchmelder habe. 

Hast du Angst vor dem Zahnarzt?


----------



## general_failure (19. Februar 2010)

Nöp, Zahnarzt ist ungefährlich 

Hast du ein Problem mit Blutabnehmen? (Kreislauf etc)
mfg
GF


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Februar 2010)

Nö, schau ich auch gern bei zu.

Wenn wir schon beim Blut sind: Hast du ein "Problem" mit Blut als Nahrungsmittel? z.b. Blutwurst oder andere lokale Spezialitäten die auf Blutbasis sind. (om nom nom Bluttommerl )


----------



## Leola13 (19. Februar 2010)

Jaaaaaa ! Genau die richtige Frage für einen Vegetarier. 


Hälst du Veganer für Spinner ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (19. Februar 2010)

Ich würde nicht Spinner sagen, jeder hat so seine Vorstellungen vom Leben, Essen und anderem. Es ist aber so, dass nur Vegan zu essen genauso ungesund für den Körper ist wie nur Fleisch zu essen und auf Gemüse zu verzichten, der goldene Weg befindet sich hier meiner Meinung nach irgendwo in der Mitte (wenn gefunden, bitte bei mir melden ).

Courier oder Times New Roman?


Der Doc!


----------



## Enumerator (20. Februar 2010)

Courier. Serifen sind kitschig.
Hat es je einen wirklich guten deutschen Film gegeben - nach "Das Boot"?


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2010)

Aber natürlich: zB "Das Leben der Anderen"

Wollt Ihr auch langsam wieder mal Sonne und Wärme?


----------



## Chumper (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe hier in Vancouver heute und gestern Sonne und Wärme gehabt.
Aber je mehr, desto besser, also ja.

Guckt ihr auch so fanatisch die Spiele wie die Kanadier hier?


----------



## Enumerator (28. Februar 2010)

Nö.
Dieses Jahr schon den Grill angeworfen?


----------



## Maik (28. Februar 2010)

Jo, um die Bude aufzuheizen 

Nee, Spaß 

Dreifacher Rittberger oder lieber einen freihändigen Purzelbaum?


----------



## Leola13 (1. März 2010)

Lieber einen Burger als einen Berger. 

Strurmgeschädigt oder wohlbehütet ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (1. März 2010)

Mir kann Sturm nichts anhaben, weder in der flüssigen noch der luftigen Ausführung. 

Hast du schon mal freiwillig bei Sicherungs-/Aufräumungsarbeiten nach einer Katastrophe mitgeholfen?


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. März 2010)

Hmm, wenn der überschwemmte Garten meiner Eltern zählt...Die Beete waren danach auf jeden Fall eine Katastrophe. 

Bewerten oder Danke! ?


----------



## Maik (1. März 2010)

Danke, und wo mir der Button nicht zur Verfügung steht (Teaminternes Board, PU-Forum) gibt's von mir zum Dank halt alternativ (derzeit 200) lecker grüne Bonsche gratis in die Hosentasche gesteckt 

Tiefseetauchen oder Wellenreiten?


----------



## Ex1tus (1. März 2010)

Diese Vetternwirtschaft...tststs 

Versuchtes Wellenreiten was unfreiwilligerweise meistens tauchen ist...

Welche Startseite hast du in deinem meistbenutzten Browser drin?


----------



## queicherius (1. März 2010)

Was selbst gemachtes, was mir alle Feeds auf einen Blick anzeigt, Mails abruft etc...

Was würdest du jetzt fragen ?

EDIT: Dreihundertster Beitrag - und dann so ein Schwachsinn


----------



## Enumerator (1. März 2010)

Warum Ex1tus immer noch die rote Mütze trägt...
Barth oder Mittermeier?


----------



## Maik (1. März 2010)

Enumerator hat gesagt.:


> Warum Ex1tus immer noch die rote Mütze trägt...


Danke für den Brüller 

Mittermeier.

Vergangenheit oder Zukunft?


----------



## Ex1tus (1. März 2010)

> Was gestern war langweilt mich und was morgen is, is mir egal.


 Aber ich bin in Geschichte ganz fit, deswegen Vergangenheit 

Achja, den Mütze könnte ich ja schon fast durch Häschenohren ersetzen...

Wasser oder lieber was mit Geschmack?


----------



## Maik (1. März 2010)

Einen ordentlichen Schuß Apfel bitte dazu 

Mit oder ohne Kohlensäure?


----------



## alina- (1. März 2010)

Ohne.. 

Bier oder Schnaps?


----------



## Maik (1. März 2010)

Ich fang mal lieber mit dem Bier an 

"Do-it-yourself" oder ab damit zum Fachmann?


----------



## alina- (1. März 2010)

Do-it-your-self  auch wenns schief geht

Polaroid Kamera oder Digitalkamera?


----------



## Maik (1. März 2010)

Dann doch lieber digital ;-)

Farbe oder s/w?


----------



## alina- (1. März 2010)

Farbe 

Digitaler Bilderrahmen oder Fotoalbum?


----------



## DrSoong (1. März 2010)

Fotoalbum, taugt mehr für gemütliche Abende.

Proton, Neutron oder Elektron?


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (1. März 2010)

Immer Pro !

Tick, Tack oder lautlos.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Johannes7146 (1. März 2010)

bei tick, tack kann ich nicht einpennen. lautlos muss es aber auch nicht zwangläufig sein.

Lieber Tag- oder Nachtaktiv?


----------



## Enumerator (1. März 2010)

So wie meine Katze: Pennen wenn müde, Werkeln wenn munter. Hell oder Dunkel ist dabei Nebensache...
Pachino oder Nicholson?


----------



## alina- (9. März 2010)

Nicholson 

Lieblingseissorte?


----------



## Maik (9. März 2010)

Stracciatella.

Freihand oder mit Lineal?


----------



## alina- (9. März 2010)

meistens freihand 

Lieblings Kinderserie?


----------



## Maik (9. März 2010)

Der rosarote Panther (Comic).

Kann man problemlos auch als Erwachsener gucken 

Lieblingsurlaubsland?


----------



## alina- (9. März 2010)

hmm Urlaubsland.. gibts nicht wirklich 
zum entspannen hauptsache Strand
und zum was erleben Städtetrips
wie mein Favorit London 

Lieblingsessen?


----------



## Leola13 (9. März 2010)

Pizza und Pasta

Fotolia oder Shutterstock  ?


Ciao Stefan


----------



## alina- (9. März 2010)

hmm wenn dann irgendwie Fotolia

lieblings Süßigkeit?


----------



## Enumerator (10. März 2010)

Gummibärchen!
Haribo oder Aldi-Ware?


----------



## DrSoong (10. März 2010)

Die von dem Herrn aus Bonn. Am liebsten die Lakritzschnecken.

Kleiner Finger oder ganze Hand?


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (10. März 2010)

manchmal reicht der kleine Finger. (Wenns nicht meiner ist.)

Online oder Ausdrucken ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## alina- (11. März 2010)

hm ausdrucken.. damit man was in der Hand hat 

welches Lied hast du zuletzt gehört?


----------



## DrSoong (11. März 2010)

"Lenny Kravitz - Fly away", lief gerade im Radio.

Antwortest du immer auf Fragen, die dir gestellt werden?


Der Doc!


----------



## alina- (11. März 2010)

ja ich geb meistens ne Antwort, wenn man mit mir spricht 

fährst du lieber Achterbahn oder Karusell?


----------



## silmepurpurdrache (11. März 2010)

Achterbahn. Vom Karussel wird mir übel.

Was gabs bei dir zu Mittag?


----------



## alina- (11. März 2010)

Pizza-Hawaii 

was steht oder liegt links von dir?


----------



## silmepurpurdrache (11. März 2010)

Ein Buch. "Masterkurs Wirtschaftsinformatik". Ich lese aber nicht darin. 

Was ist deine Lieblingsbeschäftigung?


----------



## alina- (11. März 2010)

schlafen 

was hast du zuletzt im Fernsehen angeschaut?


----------



## DrSoong (11. März 2010)

Das Ausscheiden des weißen Balletts aus der Champions League. Hätte Tschaikowski nicht besser inszenieren können.

Wie viele Stunden am Tag siehst du durchschnittlich fern?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (11. März 2010)

Kann schon mal gerne unter einer Stunde bleiben, wenn ich blos am Abend eine der Nachrichtensendungen in ARD oder ZDF verfolge.

Während den vergangenen olympischen Winterspielen waren's jedenfalls überdurchschnittlich viel  

Hast du mal in deiner Kindheit mit Freunden ein Baumhaus errichtet?


----------



## silmepurpurdrache (12. März 2010)

Nein, aber eine Waldpizzeria  Fragt nicht.... 

Hast du mal studiert?


----------



## Leola13 (12. März 2010)

Ja.

Fensterputzer oder Selbermachen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DrSoong (12. März 2010)

Selbst machen, ist billiger. Nicht das was ihr denkt, pfui!

Tomate oder Ketchup?


Der Doc!


----------



## alina- (12. März 2010)

Ketchup das muss überall drauf 

wann bist du heute Morgen aufgestanden?


----------



## silmepurpurdrache (12. März 2010)

Um 7.10 Uhr. 

Wusstest du bereits, dass Kaninchen weder Hasen noch Nagetiere sind?


----------



## unbenannt (12. März 2010)

nö

Wusstest du, dass Erdnüsse keine Nüsse sind?


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. März 2010)

Ja ...

Wusstest du das Erdbeeren Nüsse sind?


----------



## queicherius (12. März 2010)

Ja... Sammelnussfrüchte  Hab ich auch mal erzählt bekommen 

Mit oder ohne Blubber (Kohlensäure )


----------



## Leola13 (12. März 2010)

Früher immer mit, jetzt schon länger immer ohne.

Heilig oder Unheilig ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Enumerator (19. März 2010)

Satansbraten.

Russisch-Grün, Eierschal oder Mow?


----------



## Lakritz (11. Mai 2010)

Dann nehm ich mal Eierschale

Was ist die dümmste ausrede die du je verwendet hast?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Mai 2010)

Sorry das ich zu spät gekommen bin, mein Hund hat Feuer gefangen. Das ist zumindestens ein Kandidat für die dümmste Ausrede. 

Wie oft hast du heute schon gelächelt ohne das du dich über etwas gefreut hättest?


----------



## general_failure (12. Mai 2010)

Einmal glaub ich. Einfach so beim Autofahren 

Was war die dümmste, jedoch wahre Ausrede, die du je verwendet hast? 
mfg
GF


----------



## Zerberus (12. Mai 2010)

Enschuldigung das ich zu spät gekommen bin, aber mein bruder hat den Herd(Gasherd) eingeschalten während die Tischdecke drauflag.

Bist du normal oder crazy?


----------



## DrSoong (12. Mai 2010)

Kommt darauf an, wer mich dabei beurteilt. Ich selbst sehe das so in Richtung 80/20 für Normal.

Liest du in der Früh immer die aktuelle Tageszeitung?


Der Doc!


----------



## mc_gulasch (13. Mai 2010)

Nö, ich les nur Schundblätter wie iX oder c't. 

Wo wohnt nochmal die hübsche Brünette mit dem süßen Po?


----------



## Enumerator (14. Mai 2010)

Bei mir. 

Warum hat sich meine Katze seit 4 Tagen nicht mehr blicken lassen?


----------



## DrSoong (14. Mai 2010)

Weil du seit 4 Tagen im Urlaub bist und deine Mutter auf die Katze aufpasst!

*klingeling*


DerDoc!


----------



## mc_gulasch (14. Mai 2010)

Wer verrät mir jetzt was der Doc für ne Frage gestellt hätte?


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2010)

mc_gulasch hat gesagt.:


> Wer verrät mir jetzt was der Doc für ne Frage gestellt hätte?


Der Doc selber 



> Please, hold the line.



mfg Maik


----------



## DrSoong (15. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich war die Frage zwischen zwei Sternchen versteckt, ich wollte mal die Kreativität anregen. Scheint aber leider nicht funktioniert zu haben. Na dann halt was anderes.

Welchen Klingelton hast du auf dem Handy?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2010)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich war die Frage zwischen zwei Sternchen versteckt


Eine Frage zeichnet sich durch das Fragezeichen aus 



DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Welchen Klingelton hast du auf dem Handy?


Ein "Star Wars"-Theme.

Dein Tipp: Wer gewinnt heute Abend den DFB-Pokal? Werder oder Bayern?

mfg Maik


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Mai 2010)

Da Bayern jetzt 1 zu 0 führt, denke ich mal bayern...

Was denkst du wer die CL gewinnt?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Mai 2010)

50:50. Bayern haben eine leicht bessere Offensive, Inter hat die leicht bessere Verteidigung. Da entscheidet nur Tagesform und Glück.

Streichhölzer, Gas- oder Benzinfeuerzeug?


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. Mai 2010)

Nichtraucher... 

Weingummi oder Schokolade?


----------



## mc_gulasch (17. Mai 2010)

Beides, alles andere wäre Verzicht. 

"Wavin Flag" oder "Wir gehen nur zurück, um Anlauf zu nehmen"


----------



## Enumerator (18. Mai 2010)

Weder noch.
Und bitte, bitte auch nicht die ollen Kamellen vom letzten mal.
Auch nicht die von Grönemeyer.

Warum eigentlich immer Fußball und nicht mal was aufregendes - wie Curling oder Sackhüpfen?


----------



## mc_gulasch (18. Mai 2010)

Weil beim Curling keiner mim Schauen mitkommt. Das geht so fix. Irre der Sport und meiner Meinung nach einfach nur KRANK. Lauter Freaks. Nicht so entspannt wie Eishockey o.ä.

Jetzt gleich Dr. House nach den Simpsons?


----------



## alina- (21. Mai 2010)

> Jetzt gleich Dr. House nach den Simpsons?



niemals die Simpsons! :-(
Dr House ist aber cool.

House oder Greys Anatomy?


----------



## Enumerator (21. Mai 2010)

Scrubs!
Fischstäbchen oder -büchse?


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2010)

Danke, dann doch lieber bunte Holzstäbchen (Mikado) über die Tischplatte schubsen ;-)

Bist du ein Morgenmuffel?


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Mai 2010)

Ja, so bis kurz vor Feierabend ^^

Weißt du wie bunte Klammern schmecken?


----------



## Maik (22. Mai 2010)

Einen Versuch wär's ja mal wert - frei nach dem Motto: "Öfter was Gesundes auf den Tisch" 

Möchtest du heute noch   bei Pac-Mans  30. Geburtstagsfeier vorbeischauen, oder   lieber eher das Nützliche mit dem Angenehmen verbinden? :suspekt:


----------



## Enumerator (25. Mai 2010)

Für PacMan hab ich dann doch mehr übrig als für labile BWL-Studentinnen...
Kennst Du die wahre Identität von Sven Uwe?


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2010)

Nö, und da bin ich sicher nicht allein auf weiter Flur 



Spoiler



Bot oder Ignorant?



Welches ist dein Lieblingsparfum?


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Mai 2010)

Spoiler



ich? ignoranter Bot ^^


Kenn mich mit Parfum nicht aus! Hab also keins!

Fährst du zu Rock am Ring? Wenn ja: Welcher Zeltplatz?


----------



## Bexx (31. Mai 2010)

wollte ich eig aber zu dem preis is mir es lineup zu schlecht... wer will schon kiss sehen?


hast du mal Drogen probiert? Wenn ja, mit welchem Fazit?


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2010)

Keine Macht den Drogen, aber keine Nacht ohne Drogen 

Trauerst du unserem heutigen geschiedenen Bundespräsidenten (Horst, wer...?) nach?


----------



## timestamp (31. Mai 2010)

Nein tu ich nicht.

Trauerst du unserem heutigen geschiedenen Bundespräsideten *nicht* nach?  

Nein ernsthaft:

Hörst du gerne Schlagermusik?


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2010)

Schlagermusik? Geh fort 

Treibst du Sport?


----------



## timestamp (31. Mai 2010)

Bewegung ist doch gut für die Gesundheit 

Telefonierst du viel (privat)?


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2010)

Jo, und das deutschlandweit zum Flattarif - bei den vielen Ferngesprächen nach Hamburg zum Kumpel sehr rentabel 

Hast du einen AB im Einsatz, und änderst in kurzen Abständen die Ansage darauf?


----------



## timestamp (31. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zwar einen AB aber ich glaube die Ansage wurde noch nie geändert :suspekt:

Sprichst du auf ABs oder legst du vorher auf?


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2010)

"Sorry, da hab ich mich verwählt" geht immer ;-)

Rauchst du?


----------



## timestamp (31. Mai 2010)

Geldverschwendung, schadet mir und anderen -> nein.

Bist du Mitglied einer Band?

(ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das hier ein Dialog wird  )


----------



## tombe (31. Mai 2010)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> (ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das hier ein Dialog wird  )



Ok, dann misch ich mich ein.

Wollte früher immer Schlagzeug in einer Band spielen. Doch meine Eltern und die Nachbarn waren dagegen das ich zu Hause geübt habe. War vermutlich aber auch besser so.

Gehts heute noch weg?


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2010)

Nö.

Bleibst du heute auch daheim?


----------



## Enumerator (31. Mai 2010)

Wüsste nicht was mich die nächsten paar Minuten nach draußen locken sollte..
Hast Du eigentlich immer soo viele Fragen?


----------



## timestamp (1. Juni 2010)

Ich kann nie genug Antworten kriegen 

Bist du Vater/Mutter?


----------



## Enumerator (1. Juni 2010)

Gott bewahre! Bist Du von Sinnen?


----------



## DrSoong (1. Juni 2010)

Nein, von der Erde.

Blitz oder Donner?


Der Doc!


----------



## alina- (7. Juni 2010)

Blitz.

Regen oder Schnee?
(sehr kreativ )


----------



## Maik (7. Juni 2010)

Schneeregen hat auch was ;-)

Sprachlos oder humorlos?


----------



## Enumerator (8. Juni 2010)

Sprachlos ob all der Humorlosigkeit! Und du?


----------



## timestamp (9. Juni 2010)

Keins vons beiden
Findest du Fragen weiterleiten auch so uncool wie ich?


----------



## Maik (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn meine Frage an kompetente Stelle weitergereicht wird, nö 

Wohin geht's im Sommerurlaub?


----------



## timestamp (9. Juni 2010)

Es wird einfach der Desktophintergrund geändert 

Bist du ein Freund des Sommers?


----------



## Maik (9. Juni 2010)

Na klar  

Da darf dann meine Süße wieder mit ihrer Sonnenschutzcreme ran ;-)

"High-End" oder "No-Name"?


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juni 2010)

"High-Name", auch die goldene Mitte kann überzeugen.

Kabel-TV oder per Sat?


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (10. Juni 2010)

per Sat und dann mit dem Kabel ins Haus.

Probleme oder glücklich ?


----------



## alina- (10. Juni 2010)

von beidem ein wenig.. das macht das Leben interessant 

letztes Lied das du gehört hast?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2010)

Letzter Film den du gesehen hast?


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juni 2010)

Final Fantasy, gestern auf *piep* (keine Werbung )

Letzter Film, den du im Kino gesehen hast.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub das war Avatar. Ich wollte danach noch mehrmals in Kino aber das ist immer irgendwie ins Wasser gefallen.

Letzte Suppe die du gegessen hast?


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2010)

Hm, warte mal... *grübel* 

Ahja, ein bunter Gemüseeintopf.

PKW oder Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel?


----------



## FrankBooth (10. Juni 2010)

Jeden Tag mit der Bahn 

Was grillst du am liebsten?


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2010)

Schweinebauch, bis er richtig kross ist 

Wirst du ab morgen die Fußball-WM verfolgen?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich die Spiele als interessant einschätze und Zeit hab werde ich mir schon einige Spiele geben.

Wer wäre dein Lieblingsbundespräsident?


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2010)

Zur Abwechslung bitte mal Tante Käthe 

Bist du politisch engagiert?


----------



## timestamp (10. Juni 2010)

Nein.
Kucken oder Kekse?


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2010)

Beides, aber den Kuchen bitte mit "h"  

Mußt du Acht geben, was du den Tag über alles ißt, um nicht wie ein Hefekuchen auseinanderzugehen?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Juni 2010)

Nö, selbst wenn ich mich wochen- ach, monatelang nur von Pizza, Pommes und Schnitzel ernähre nehme ich nur ein paar Kilo zu, die aber bei meiner Körpergröße nicht wirklich auffallen.

Bus oder Bahn?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juni 2010)

wenn es eben geht, weder noch 

Wer wird denn Weltmeister


----------



## FrankBooth (11. Juni 2010)

Ohne Lindemann wohl nicht Deutschland, sondern Spanien 

Süßkram oder Chips zum Spiel?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juni 2010)

FrankBooth hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Lindemann wohl nicht Deutschland, sondern Spanien


Moin Frank,
hoffentlich versteht man hier diese Anspielung 



FrankBooth hat gesagt.:


> Süßkram oder Chips zum Spiel?


Vermutlich doch eher Bier 


vier Wochen Urlaub für die WM ? ? ?


----------



## FrankBooth (11. Juni 2010)

Das wär cool, aber nein!

Haben hier schon mal zwei Leute gleichzeitig geantwortet?


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juni 2010)

Du kannst ja die 107 Seiten durchsuchen, aber ich denke mal ja. (Von den Millisekunden einmal abgesehen.)


Irgendjemand da, den das Spiel heute Abend nicht interessiert ? (Wer ist Mexico ?  )


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juni 2010)

yeep, das bin ich ... heute ist die "Welturaufführung" meines AIDAdiva-Urlaubsvideo 

Wer muss am Sonntag arbeiten und kann das deutsche Auftaktspiel nicht sehen?

EDIT:  @Leola13: ist meine PN mit den Daten angekommen?


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2010)

Wäre ja noch schöner ;-)

Hast du einen Faible für den Minimalismus?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juni 2010)

ja


Wer installiert gerade neue Programme auf seinem PC ?


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2010)

Isch nisch.

Bist du schon mal mit dem Fallschirm gesprungen (Solo / Tandem)?


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juni 2010)

wollte ich schon immer mal.

Wer hört gerade einslive  ?


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2010)

isch nisch.

Hast du einen sog. "Grünen Daumen"?


----------



## alina- (11. Juni 2010)

nur bei Kakteen =D

wann bist du gestern Abend ins Bett gegangen?


----------



## RoteKatze (11. Juni 2010)

So um 12 Uhr .

Lieber Vanille- oder Schokoladeneis?


----------



## alina- (11. Juni 2010)

Vanilleeis :O

Lieblingsessen?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juni 2010)

ganz klar Fisch 

Deine Lieblingsbiersorte?


----------



## FrankBooth (11. Juni 2010)

Detmolder Landbier *plop*

Heute grillen?


----------



## alina- (11. Juni 2010)

heute nicht aber am Wochenende bestimmt mal.

über was hast du zuletzt gelacht?


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juni 2010)

auch wenn  es keiner hört : einslive O-Ton Charts

Sandalen oder Turnschuhe ?


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2010)

Kommt ganz d'rauf an 



Spoiler



1. Was steht als "Event" auf dem Programm.
2. Wie ist die Wetterlage.



Hast du eine saubere und schöne Handschrift, wofür du schon zur Schulzeit von den Klassenkameraden beneidet wurdest?


----------



## Cromon (11. Juni 2010)

Im Gegenteil 

Nun sag, wie hast du’s mit der Religion?


----------



## DrSoong (11. Juni 2010)

Gar nicht, ist nur Massenbeeinflussung.

Würdest du deine aktuelle Religion wechseln?


Der Doc!


----------



## timestamp (11. Juni 2010)

Wäre ich glaube ich zu faul für 

Was ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juni 2010)

welche Frage   .....  natürlich lila-weiß 

Ist bei Dir gerade Unwetter?


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2010)

Nö, die Sonne brennt - die Frisur sitzt 

Freibad oder Baggersee?


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juni 2010)

Baggersee !

Steht das Bier schon kalt fürs 2. Spiel ?


PS : Ihr habt alle zu viel Zeit.  Ihr "spielt" schon seit heute morgen.


----------



## DrSoong (11. Juni 2010)

Nö, kein Alkohol bei mir daheim.

War das Eröffnungsspiel nach eurem Geschmack?


Der Doc!

PS: Am Vormittag hab ich mit dem Rad den bergigen Osten von Graz unsicher gemacht, da war bei mir nix mit Fragespiel.


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Juni 2010)

nicht nur dafür 

wer hatte im ersten Spiel auch 1:1 getippt, so wie ich?


----------



## timestamp (11. Juni 2010)

Ich nicht.

Bist du interessiert am Fußball?


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2010)

jip - hab in der Jugend im Verein gespielt, und jede freie Minute auf dem Bolzplatz verbracht  

Interessierst du dich für Modellbau?


----------



## alina- (14. Juni 2010)

wär ich 50 Jahre älter und ein Mann dann evtl 

was war dein größter Fehlkauf?


----------



## Enumerator (16. Juni 2010)

Eine Suzi GSX-R 1000.
Schon mal jemandem den Tod gewünscht?


----------



## Maik (16. Juni 2010)

Nö. Den freihändigen Radschlag üben lassen, ist  da weitaus  amüsanter 

Down Tempo oder Full Up?


----------



## Leola13 (16. Juni 2010)

Hab ich nicht verstanden !? 

Morgenmuffel oder Frühaufsteher ?


----------



## alina- (17. Juni 2010)

Morgenmuffel :-(

Lieblingssendung?


----------



## Maik (17. Juni 2010)

Gibt es da nicht. Favoriten sind grundsätzlich Sportübertragungen und interessante Dokumentationen.

Mittel- oder Seitenscheitel?


----------



## alina- (17. Juni 2010)

Seitenscheitel 

Lockige oder Glatte Haare?


----------



## Leola13 (17. Juni 2010)

Einen gaaaaanz breiten Mittelscheitel. 

FAZ oder TAZ ?


----------



## DrSoong (18. Juni 2010)

a) Kurz und glatt

b) Darf man die TAZ noch mögen, da sie doch der Auslöser für den Freitod unseres Freiherrn war? JAAAA!

Android oder iPhoneOS?


Der Doc!


----------



## alina- (5. Juli 2010)

so damit es auch mal weiter geht...

Android
Begründung:


> Neuere Versionen tragen neben der Versionsnummer jeweils den Namen einer Süßspeise.


die Begründung kann nur von ner Frau kommen 

wo gehts diesen Sommer in den Urlaub?


----------



## Maik (5. Juli 2010)

An die deutsche Nordseeküste (Insel Föhr).

Was war bislang dein weitestes Urlaubsziel? Nicht blos mit dem Finger auf der Welt-/Landkarte ;-)


----------



## alina- (5. Juli 2010)

Seaford, Delaware, USA  

wo wolltest du schon immer einmal Urlaub machen?


----------



## timestamp (5. Juli 2010)

Mond

Wo willst du nie im Leben hin?


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Juli 2010)

oops .... da wurde mir nur ein älterer Eintrag angezeigt

... gelöscht


----------



## alina- (5. Juli 2010)

ich denke Irak und Afghanistan und die ganzen Ecken wo die nen Schaden 
haben und sich gegenseitig nur durch die Luft knallen :-(

dein Lieblingsurlaubsland?


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar - die ganze Welt  

Warst Du schon mal auf Hawaii ? ? ?


----------



## alina- (5. Juli 2010)

nein noch nicht 

schon mal was außergewöhnliches gegessen?


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juli 2010)

Jop, hat aber nur nach Hühnchen geschmeckt 

Lieblingsband/Lieblingsmusiker?


----------



## Enumerator (7. Juli 2010)

Bad Religion!
Lieblings YouTube-Video?


----------



## Back2toxic (7. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWs2Iz4iR2o 

Was ist dein Lieblingsnachtisch?


----------



## timestamp (7. Juli 2010)

Alles was süß schmeckt 

Was ist dein Lieblingsschlafplatz`?


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2010)

Die Badewanne auf jeden Fall nicht, weil einen Tick zu kurz geraten, wenn ich mich lang mache (> 190cm), und die Couch reißt es auch nicht, weil deutlich zu schmal, gegenüber dem Futon, das ich mir  in meiner früheren Tätigkeit als Bau- und Möbelschreiner entworfen und  gewerkelt habe 

Stadtbücherei oder eBook?


----------



## queicherius (7. Juli 2010)

Grade noch Stadtbücherei, eBooks sind mir noch zu schlecht zu lesen auf dem Display (als nicht-iPad-Besitzer).

Youtube oder myVideo?


----------



## alina- (8. Juli 2010)

youtube wobei mich "Das Video ist nicht in deinem Land verfügbar" ziemlich aufregt 
und ich dann zu myvideo wechsel aber dort nervt mich die Werbung so :-(

was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## Enumerator (8. Juli 2010)

Fenchel-Tee!
Wann gibt es das nächste Coding-Quiz?


----------



## Back2toxic (9. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich bald 
Ich komm zwar nie dazu meine Lösung zu posten, aber auf'm Rechner hab ich sie 

Edit: Frage vergessen.. 
Wieviele Monitore hast du momentan vor der Nase?


----------



## alina- (9. Juli 2010)

nur einen :/ links von mir aber 4 weitere 

Lieblingssport?


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2010)

Denksport, wie z.B. Schach.

Dia-Projektor oder Beamer?


----------



## DrSoong (9. Juli 2010)

Beamer, Dia-Projektor ist die Geisel meiner Kindheit.

Spanien oder Holland?


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2010)

Spanien ;-)

Das Team hat seine spielerische Klasse bis zum Halbfinale  geschickt unter'm Deckel gehalten, und kommt  jetzt so richtig in Fahrt 

Mit oder ohne Verlängerung / Elfmeterschießen?


----------



## Cromon (9. Juli 2010)

Ohne, bitte! 

Sommer oder Winter?



alina- hat gesagt.:


> youtube wobei mich "Das Video ist nicht in deinem Land verfügbar" ziemlich aufregt



Das kenn ich gar nicht?


----------



## Maik (9. Juli 2010)

Ich bin zwar ein "Winterkind" (Geburtstag Ende Februar), aber der Sommer läuft mir deutlich besser rein 

Gehst du regelmäßig in die Sauna?


----------



## timestamp (10. Juli 2010)

Nein.

Reist du regelmäßig in weit entfernte Länder?


----------



## Cromon (10. Juli 2010)

Jap

Kochst du gerne?


----------



## timestamp (10. Juli 2010)

Es geht, einfach essen zu können finde ich dann doch irgendwie schöner 

Hörst du gerne laute Musik?


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2010)

Jo 

Joghurt oder Quark?


----------



## timestamp (10. Juli 2010)

Zum "SoEssen" eher Joghurt, auf Brot schmeckt aber auch Quark mit Marmelade 

Metallica oder KastelruherSpatzen?


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2010)

Weder noch 

Käse oder Wurst?


----------



## timestamp (10. Juli 2010)

Beides  zusammen, mit Gemüse auf Brot => Super Sandwich 

Ventilator oder See zum Abkühlen?


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2010)

Gegen einen See im Wohnzimmer  hätt' ich nix einzuwenden  

Sprinter oder Langläufer?


----------



## timestamp (10. Juli 2010)

Sprinter, dann hat mans hinter sich 

Gitarre oder Geige?


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn, dann Schlagzeug bitte 

Echtheitszertifikat oder Atrappe?


----------



## ThomasHM (16. Dezember 2011)

Bezogen auf Produkte: nachgemachte Markenprodukte können auch mal gut sein
Bezogen auf Menschen: Ich hasse Blender

Schal und Schirm oder einfach Mütze und dicke Jacke?


----------



## timestamp (20. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich reicht mir schon nur ne dicke Jacke 

Framework oder kein Framework?


----------



## sheel (20. Juli 2012)

Keins, alles selbstgeschrieben und rein Assembler :suspekt:

Hui, der Thread wurde wiedererweckt.

Maus oder Touchscreen?


----------



## DrSoong (20. Juli 2012)

Maus, die Touchscreens sind immer so verschmiert.

Kalt oder Warm?


Der Doc!


----------

